# [02.09.2019]  CSU antwortet Rezo und blamiert sich komplett (YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe)



## INU.ID (23. Mai 2019)

*[02.09.2019]  CSU antwortet Rezo und blamiert sich komplett (YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe)*

*Update 02.09.2019*

Hier gehts zum Update:  KLICK MICH






*Update 24.05.2019*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Xpg84NjCr9c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Original Artikel:

Der YouTuber Rezo hat am 18.05.2019 ein Video mit dem Titel "Die Zerstörung der CDU" auf seinem Zweitkanal hochgeladen, in dem er sich (größtenteils, aber nicht nur) mit der CDU und deren Auswirkungen auf die Gesellschaft sowie die Umwelt beschäftigt. Rezo ist eigentlich eher für musikalische oder witzige Videos bekannt, hat aber auch schon ernstere/seriösere Videos gemacht. In diesen Videos legt er immer viel Wert darauf, seine Aussagen mit ausreichend Quellen zu belegen. Die Aussagen in dem Video untermauert Rezo daher mit Studien sowie  Publikationen von Stiftungen und Medien, Wissenschaftlern usw. Die Quellenangabe für dieses Video listet *252 Quellen/Links* und ist stolze 13 Seiten lang. Zwar richtet Rezo seine  Kritik hauptsächlich an die CDU, aber auch andere Parteien wie die SPD oder  die AfD bekommen ihr Fett weg. Als Reaktion auf das Video hat der YouTuber bereits  Morddrohungen gegen ihn und seine Familie erhalten.



			
				Rezo schrieb:
			
		

> "Ich werde in diesem Video zeigen, wie CDU-Leute lügen, wie ihnen  grundsätzliche Kompetenzen für ihren Job fehlen, wie sie gegen deutliche  Expertenmeinungen Politik machen, wie sie sich augenscheinlich an  verschiedenen Kriegsverbrechen beteiligen, wie sie Propaganda und  Unwahrheiten gegen die junge Generation einsetzen, wie bei ihrer Politik  die letzten Jahrzehnte die Reichen immer mehr gewinnen und alle anderen  immer mehr ablosen, und ich zeige, dass nach der Expertenmeinung von  zigtausenden deutschen Wissenschaftlern die CDU aktuell unser Leben und  unsere Zukunft zerstört."



Aber kommen wir nun zum Video:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4Y1lZQsyuSQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt hat es schon mehr als 4,7 Mio Aufrufe. Wie zu erwarten berichtet mittlerweile fast jedes Portal im Netz darüber. Hier nur mal eine kleine Auswahl:

Das ist der YouTuber, der die CDU "zerstört" - T-Online

Youtuber attackiert CDU mit Video - N-TV

Youtuber Rezo stellt Video „Die Zerstörung der CDU“ ins Netz - FAZ

Wie die CDU von einem Youtuber aus dem Konzept gebracht wurde - BR.de

Politik und Youtube Millionen Klicks gegen die CDU - Sueddeutsche.de

Youtuber Rezo erreicht mit heftiger Kritik an Union und SPD Millionen Zuschauer - Tagesspiegel.de

Empört euch! So zerlegt ein 26-jähriger Youtuber die CDU - Morgenpost.de

Die Zerstörung der CDU“: YouTuber Rezo rechnet in einem Video mit der Regierung ab - ZE.tt

Video: Dieser YouTuber zerstört gerade die CDU - Vice.com

Auch Rezo ist das Volk - Zeit.de

Youtube-Video "Zerstörung der CDU" "Das sollten wir sehr ernst nehmen" - RBB24.de

Youtuber Rezo und sein CDU-Zerstörungsvideo - Wirkungsvoller als jeder Zeitungskommentar - deutschlandfunkkultur.de

Youtuber rechnet mit CDU ab – Clip wird zum Millionenhit - Stern.de


Hier noch ein Interview mit Rezo: Youtuber Rezo reagiert auf die Kritik der CDU an seiner Abrechnung - und spricht über Morddrohungen - Stern.de

Und wie reagiert eigentlich die CDU auf dieses Video? Schaut selbst:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8XaGI2YqJEA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Die CDU-Reaktion auf YouTuber Rezo ist ein Armutszeugnis




Was sagt ihr dazu? Findet ihr es gut wenn ein YouTuber auf diese Art und Weise die Politik thematisiert? Und was haltet ihr von den Reaktionen?


*Update:*

CDU antwortet mit Brief auf YouTuber-Video - T-Online

CDU will Video-Antwort auf Youtuber Rezo nicht veröffentlichen - FAZ.net






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q9MmUPINxR4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Und weil es wirklich interessant ist, hier noch eine der im Video verwendeten Einspieler-Quellen:

* Bundespressekonferenz: "Scientists for Future" zu den Protesten für mehr Klimaschutz - 12. März 2019*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OAoPkVfeTo0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seahawk (23. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" geht durch die Decke*

Meinungsfreiheit gilt auch für Youtuber, die Reaktionen der CDU macht das erst peinlich und überzeugend.


----------



## taks (23. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*

Der Postillon hats gut getroffen ^^
Der Postillon: Jetzt auf VHS-Kassette! CDU veroeffentlicht Antwort auf YouTuber Rezo


----------



## DerFakeAccount (23. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*

Ich kann dem Video nur zustimmen, ich hoffe die Wahlen am Sonntag schlagen ein wie eine Bombe. 
#NieMehrCDU


----------



## slasher (23. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*

Ich gebe nichts um irgendwelche Meinungen von "Youtubern", meiner Meinung sind das alles Spinner und Selbstdarsteller, die keinen Bock haben auf einen regulären Job. 
Und man muss sich nun wirklich nicht dieses Video anschauen um zu merken, das unsere heutigen Politiker keinen Plan vom wirklichen Leben der "normalen" Leute haben.
Was soll man auch von Menschen erwarten die mit 14 Jahren in eine Partei eintreten, Abitur machen, und POLITIKWISSENSCHAFTEN studieren und dann nichts mehr machen außer Blödsinn von sich zu geben  

Naja, man merkt, das ich etwas Politik gefrustet bin


----------



## Körschgen (23. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



slasher schrieb:


> Ich gebe nichts um irgendwelche Meinungen von "Youtubern", meiner Meinung sind das alles Spinner und Selbstdarsteller, die keinen Bock haben auf einen regulären Job.
> ....
> Naja, man merkt, das ich etwas Politik gefrustet bin



Das klingt für mich eher nach allgemeiner Unzufriedenheit mit dir selbst und deinem Job.


----------



## wuselsurfer (23. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*

Die CDU hat die Reichen reicher und die Armen ärmer gemacht - danke Superangie.
Das schafft der Kapitalismus aber auch ohne Parteien.

Das Endergebnis ist meist eine Revolution.
Da der Kapitalismus seine Profitgier über alles stellt, interessieren ihn die Menschen einen Fliegenschi.. .
Damit gräbt er sich sein eigenes Grab.

Ständige Kostenoptimierung durch Rationalisierung und Automation der Produktion schieben viele Menschen in die Arbeitslosigkeit an den Rand der Gesellschaft.

Wahlen werden nichts ändern, da die Gesetze so gemacht sind, daß man niemand abwählen kann und die ungültigen Stimmen und Nichtwähler einfach weggeworfen werden.


----------



## Wurstpaket (23. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*

warum sollte die Meinung von "irgendwelchen Youtubern" nicht relevant sein? Entscheidend ist nicht das Medium, sondern wie etwas präsentiert wird und wie fundiert die Aussagen sind. Wir können uns schon langsam damit anfreunden, dass in Zukunft noch deutlich mehr guter Content (das ist keine Wertung für das obige Video) von den klassischen Medien in die neuen Medien wandert.

Am Ende bekommen wir Deutschen trotzdem den Arsch nicht hoch und alles bleibt wie es ist. Das ist nicht schön, aber immer noch besser als alles irgendwelchen rechten Populisten zu überlassen.


----------



## DKK007 (23. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*

Bei dem Titel der News habe ich zuerst an ein AfD-Propaganda Video gedacht, wo die CDU zerstört wird. 

Wobei ich es mir noch nicht angesehen habe.


----------



## Krolgosh (23. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



slasher schrieb:


> Ich gebe nichts um irgendwelche Meinungen von "Youtubern", meiner Meinung sind das alles Spinner und Selbstdarsteller, die keinen Bock haben auf einen regulären Job.



Ist schon sehr ausgeprägtes Schubladendenken... bissl differenzieren würde da nicht schaden 

Zum Video, man muss sagen das ist "leider" Inhaltlich besser als alles was man so zur Zeit im öffentlich rechtlichen von den Unabhängigen Journalisten serviert bekomt.


----------



## aloha84 (23. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*

Er hat eine Meinung der er kund tut.....kann er machen. 
Dass das jetzt so gehyped wird liegt halt an den Klickzahlen, mich persönlich interessieren eher die Meinungen des politischen Nachwuchses (junge soziale, ju, grüne, Randparteien etc.pp), da diese im Nachhinein politischen Einfluss haben werden....oder halt nicht.

Was mich im moment persönlich mehr beschäftigt ist eine Studie/Umfrage nach der ca. 40% der Befragten der Meinung sind, jeder Vierte bis Fünfte Deutsche wäre arbeitslos.
Das bereitet mir ehrlich gesagt Sorgen........da ich davon ausgehen muss, dass diese 40% vermutlich mit der Prozentrechnung auf Kriegsfuß steht.
ALQ liegt bei ca. 5%........wenn man dann sagt jeder Fünfte ist Arbeitslos......naja......

Quelle: Viele Buerger ueberschaetzen die Arbeitslosigkeit stark


----------



## MircoSfot (23. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*

Wahlen in der BRD sind nicht nur illegal, sondern voellig sinnfrei- massive Wahlfaelschung bewiesen – ddbnews.wordpress.com


----------



## aloha84 (23. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



MircoSfot schrieb:


> Wahlen in der BRD sind nicht nur illegal, sondern voellig sinnfrei- massive Wahlfaelschung bewiesen – ddbnews.wordpress.com



Selten etwas Dümmeres gelesen, danke dafür.


----------



## -Shorty- (23. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



aloha84 schrieb:


> Er hat eine Meinung der er kund tut.....kann er machen.
> Dass das jetzt so gehyped wird liegt halt an den Klickzahlen, mich persönlich interessieren eher die Meinungen des politischen Nachwuchses (junge soziale, ju, grüne, Randparteien etc.pp), da diese im Nachhinein politischen Einfluss haben werden....oder halt nicht.
> 
> Was mich im moment persönlich mehr beschäftigt ist eine Studie/Umfrage nach der ca. 40% der Befragten der Meinung sind, jeder Vierte bis Fünfte Deutsche wäre arbeitslos.
> ...





Hab ich auch einen Link

Desweiteren behaupte ich mal ganz kühn, diese 40% der Befragten kannst du je nach Region der Befragung locker auf 80% bringen (Thüringen, Sachsen, Brandenburg).

Gibt eben durchaus "abgehängte" Landkreise, in denen Dörfer und Städte ausbluten und die gefühlte Arbeitslosigkeit der Realität sogar noch hinterher hängt.


----------



## aloha84 (23. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Hab ich auch einen Link
> 
> Desweiteren behaupte ich mal ganz kühn, diese 40% der Befragten kannst du je nach Region der Befragung locker auf 80% bringen (Thüringen, Sachsen, Brandenburg).
> 
> Gibt eben durchaus "abgehängte" Landkreise, in denen Dörfer und Städte ausbluten und die gefühlte Arbeitslosigkeit der Realität sogar noch hinterher hängt.



Der Link geht nicht.

Dass es in vielen ländlichen oder strukturschwachen Regionen Probleme gibt bestreitet niemand, ich wohne sogar in einer solchen.
Bundesweit gesehen haben wir jedoch fast Vollbeschäftigung, das ist nunmal ein Fakt der nicht von der Hand zu weisen ist.
Kompliziert wird doch erst der Blick in die Zukunft, es müssen Konzepte entwickelt werden die mit der Industrie 4.0 umzugehen wissen.
Und genau da fehlt es momentan bei den Altparteien......Mutige Gedanken müssen ausgesprochen und diskutiert werden, und nicht immer nur zerrissen.
Man wird über die 40 Stunden Woche reden müssen, über Robotersteuern um die "fehlenden" Stunden im Gehalt der Beschäftigten auszugleichen usw....
Da muss nicht langsam sondern schnell etwas passieren, sonst KANN es finster werden.


----------



## taks (23. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



aloha84 schrieb:


> Man wird über die 40 Stunden Woche reden müssen, ...


Was ist in Deutschland denn Standard? Bei uns ist 42 Stunden normal


----------



## -Shorty- (23. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*

~2,5 Mio. Arbeitslose + ~1 Million in "Qualifizierungsmaßnahmen"  und 6 Millionen Hartz IV Empfänger.  


Sieht mir ganz nach Vollbeschäftigung aus. Vor allem wenn man auf solche Rechenkünste angewiesen ist:"[FONT=&quot]Sechs Millionen Menschen in Deutschland, Kinder eingerechnet, sind auf die Grundsicherung angewiesen. Von diesen sechs Millionen sind vier Millionen erwerbsfähig. In der Arbeitslosenstatistik tauchen aber nur zwei Millionen auf, weil die anderen beispielsweise Kleinkinder betreuen oder Angehörige pflegen. "[/FONT]


Vielleicht hat auch die Art der Berechnung der ALZ eventuell einen kleinen Einfluss auf die öffentliche Wahrnehmung und man sollte sich bei der Diskussion nicht darauf versteifen ob die Leute den Dreisatz beherrschen. Das spielt am Ende nämlich auch keine Rolle, wenn alle aus dem Block ohne Job sind. 

So begründen sich solche "gefühlten Werte", nicht von irgendwelchen Statistiken, die bis ins letzte Detail durchdacht sind, um zu verbergen, was eigentlich dargestellt werden soll.

Ob nun ein Rechendefizit vorliegt oder nicht, diese Leute sind in jedem Fall auf Lösungen seitens der Politik angewiesen, so oder so. 
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]


----------



## aloha84 (23. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



taks schrieb:


> *Was ist in Deutschland denn Standard?* Bei uns ist 42 Stunden normal



Meistens 40.
Es geht ja jetzt auch nicht darum, ob man 40 für "zu viel" oder 40 für "zu wenig" hält.
Es ist mit allergrößter Wahrscheinlichkeit davon auszugehen, dass die Arbeit in Zukunft (in 15-25 Jahren) nicht mehr für alle reicht.
Deshalb ist ein Ansatz die Stellen zu teilen....also 2 Leute gehen jeweils z.B.: 20 Stunden.


----------



## -Shorty- (23. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*

Das ist aber auch eine sehr einfache Welt, in der deine Lösung funktioniert. 
Da entstehen dann für denselben Arbeitsplatz 2-3x so hohe Kosten, zum Beispiel für einen Koch.
Der macht die 20 Stunden in 2 Tagen voll und muss demnach von mehr als einer Person vertreten werden.

Nur wie willst du ihm seine Arbeit bezahlen, wenn das Steak dann fast 60€ kostet, du aber mit 20h im Monat kaum noch was verdienst. 

PS: Nicht vergessen, auch der Koch muss sich nach seinen 20h Arbeit sein Leben leisten können.
PPS: Wenn Unternehmen wie Daimler, VW oder Porsche dem Standort Deutschland aufgrund der Lohnkosten den Rücken zukehren dreht sich die Abwärtsspirale nur schneller als jetzt aber es ändert nichts. 

Da kann man noch so viel Untersuchen, Optimieren oder Abstimmen, dieses Geldsystem hält unser Hamsterrad am Laufen. 
Wer darauf keine Lust hat, kann sich schon heute in Verzicht üben aber Achtung, einmal aus dem Laufrad ausgestiegen wird es schwer wieder zu zu steigen, denn die Anderen laufen immer schneller und schneller.


----------



## mempi (23. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*

Und wer sich intensiver damit auseinander setzen möchte, sollte sich auch einmal die Offenen Antworten der CDU durchlesen: https://www.cdu.de/system/tdf/media...df?file=1&type=field_collection_item&id=19017


----------



## DKK007 (23. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*

Wahlkampf auf Twitter: Fake-Profile fuer die AfD | tagesschau.de



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Nur wie willst du ihm seine Arbeit bezahlen, wenn das Steak dann fast 60€ kostet, du aber mit 20h im Monat kaum noch was verdienst.



Dann muss halt für den Mensch der Stundenlohn rauf, in dem Fall auf das Doppelte. Wenn die restliche Zeit ein Roboter kostenlos arbeitet, passt das in Summe auch wieder.


----------



## aloha84 (23. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Das ist aber auch eine sehr einfache Welt, in der deine Lösung funktioniert.
> Da entstehen dann für denselben Arbeitsplatz 2-3x so hohe Kosten, zum Beispiel für einen Koch.
> Der macht die 20 Stunden in 2 Tagen voll und muss demnach von mehr als einer Person vertreten werden.
> 
> ...



Erst einmal ist es nicht meine Idee, sondern wird *außerhalb* der Öffentlichkeit von jeder großen Partei diskutiert.
Und "einfach" ist an dem Konzept nichts, ganz im Gegenteil --> es ist hoch komplex.
In Diskussion stehen verschiedenste Modelle, die meisten gehen erstmal von einem Stufenmodell aus.
Erste Stufe sind Produktionsbetriebe und diverse Dienstlistungs/Serviceunternehmen.
Da geht es erst einmal nur darum die Automatisierung, welche in einem Maße kommen wird wie es sich die Leute noch überhaupt nicht vorstellen können, in einen "sozialen" Rahmen zu packen.
Automatisierung für die Unternehmen ja --> ABER nur zu einem bestimmten Preis. Dieser Preis wird vermutlich eine Steuer bzw. Abgabensystem sein, welches die Bevölkerung querfinanzieren soll.
Das alles zu erklären führt hier zu weit UND es sind bisher nur Modelle und KEINE Lösungen.

Aber wer denkt die Industrie, Arbeitswelt und das Leben der Menschen wird sich so abspielen wie die letzten 50 Jahren, liegt falsch.
Das ist mittlerweile auch in der Politik angekommen......nur bekommt es die Öffentlichkeit (noch) nicht mit.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wahlkampf auf Twitter: Fake-Profile fuer die AfD | tagesschau.de
> 
> *Dann muss halt für den Mensch der Stundenlohn rauf, in dem Fall auf das Doppelte. Wenn die restliche Zeit ein Roboter kostenlos arbeitet, passt das in Summe auch wieder.*



Wird unter anderem diskutiert.


----------



## Rage1988 (23. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*

Ich habe mir das Video gestern Abend angeschaut. Ich bin definitiv nicht seine Zielgruppe, denn mit seiner Art zu sprechen komme ich nicht so zurecht 

Dennoch hat er das alles sehr gut recherchiert, dargestellt und vermittelt.

Wer regelmäßig, so wie ich auch, die ZDF Heute Show verfolgt und "Die Anstalt" schaut, ist über die Erkenntnisse nicht so überrascht.

Alleine die Folgen von "Die Anstalt" vom 29.01 (u.A. über Stuttgart 21) Die Anstalt vom 29. Januar 2019 - ZDFmediathek und die vom 09.04. (Klimaschutz) Die Anstalt vom 9. April 2019 - ZDFmediathek zeigen, wie es in unserem Land abgeht und keiner macht etwas dagegen.
Da wandern die Gelder nur von einem Begünstigten zum anderen.
Das ist das Problem, wenn eine Regierung aus ahnungslosen Trotteln besteht, die nur auf Geld und Macht aus sind und denen der Rest egal ist.
Rezo hat in dem Video ja sogar bewiesen, dass etliche Politiker keine Ahnung haben, was in ihrer eigenen Partei abgeht.

Viele Politiker sind eh so alt und haben keine Kinder, weshalb ihnen das Thema Umwetlschutz am A**** vorbei geht.
Hauptsache sie können ihre Taschen noch füllen.

Leider sind bei uns auch die Wähler schuld, die seit eh und je die gleichen Parteien wählen. Ich könnte nicht spontan sagen, welche aktuell die bessere Partei wäre, aber es wäre schon lange an der Zeit, dass die großen Parteien einen Denkzettel bekommen. Blöderweise machen gerade die Leute, die sich schon im Rentenalter befinden, einen Großteil der Wähler aus. Die haben keine Ahnung von Wahlprogrammen und wählen einfach das, was sie eh schon immer gewählt haben.
Das sind dann wie gewohnt CDU und SPD.

Eigentlich müssten sie endlich das Wahlrecht ab 16 Jahren einführen, denn dann werden auch die mit berücksichtigt, die von den Themen betroffen sind.
Wäre das bei der Wahl am Wochenende so, wäre ich mir sicher, dass die CDU extrem verlieren würde. Alleine schon wegen Artikel 13.


----------



## INU.ID (23. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*

CDU antwortet mit Brief auf YouTuber-Video - T-Online

CDU will Video-Antwort auf Youtuber Rezo nicht veröffentlichen - FAZ.net






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q9MmUPINxR4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rage1988 (23. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



INU.ID schrieb:


> CDU antwortet mit Brief auf YouTuber-Video - T-Online
> 
> CDU will Video-Antwort auf Youtuber Rezo nicht veröffentlichen - FAZ.net





War ja zu erwarten. Mehr als belangloses Gelaber kommt da nicht. Was wollen sie auch großartig antworten?
Sie können darauf einfach nicht antworten, weil sie selbst wissen, dass sie ein Haufen ahnungloser, geldgieriger Politiker  sind.
Die Fakten sprechen für sich und nicht nur die, die Rezo da vermittelt hat, sondern auch die, die in "Die Anstalt" etc. vermittelt werden, wie ich oben schon geschrieben habe.

Sie haben keine Ahnung, was sie jetzt da noch machen sollten, so kurz vor der Wahl.
Das alles dementieren können sie nicht mehr, weil man die Fakten eh schon an mehreren Stellen sehen und lesen konnte.
Sie waren aber einfach gewohnt, dass es nie jemanden interessiert hat. Jetzt wurde ein andere Kanal genutzt, der endlich mal die Aufmerksamkeit bekommt.

„Zerstoerung der CDU“: Unwuerdige Reaktion auf YouTuber Rezo - WELT


----------



## -Shorty- (23. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



aloha84 schrieb:


> Erst einmal ist es nicht meine Idee, sondern wird *außerhalb* der Öffentlichkeit von jeder großen Partei diskutiert.
> Und "einfach" ist an dem Konzept nichts, ganz im Gegenteil --> es ist hoch komplex.
> In Diskussion stehen verschiedenste Modelle, die meisten gehen erstmal von einem Stufenmodell aus.
> Erste Stufe sind Produktionsbetriebe und diverse Dienstlistungs/Serviceunternehmen.
> ...



Aha, in der Politik angekommen... klingt so ähnlich wie: " man müsste mal..." Wie viel Einfluss die Politik auf die Wirtschaft zu haben scheint, ist nach den mickrigen Strafzahlungen nach dem Abgasskandal doch offensichtlich geworden und die Kosten für Umrüstungen werden einzeln verhandelt.

Da wirkt der Blick Richtung Amerika, den dortigen Strafzahlungen und Rückabwicklungen von Käufen, fast so, als müsse sich VW gegen Konkurrenten behaupten und versuchen seine Kunden zufrieden zu stellen. Solche Vorstellungen wären für Deutschland natürlich undenkbar und genau deshalb wird sich in der Hinsicht gar nichts ändern. 
Konzerne werden nach wie vor den Kurs diktieren und werfen Ihre 100.000 Jobs bei jeder kleinsten Bewegung gegen ihren Konzern in die Waagschale, das Wiederholt sich IMMER und IMMER wieder und dieses Vorgehen zu ignorieren oder zu tolerieren ist schon Teil der Betriebsblindheit. Das war bei der EEG-Umlage so, macht man bei der CO² -Steuer wieder und wird sich auch in 50 Jahren nicht ändern, wenn die Konzerne noch mächtigere Geflechte an Arbeitsplätzen in der Hinterhand haben (ausgegliederte Betriebe, Zulieferbetriebe usw.)

Ist doch auch ein Problem, wir sind technisch längst in der Lage 95% der Schritte einer Produktion zu Automatisieren und eine gleichbleibende Qualität zu liefern. Warum sollte diese Maschine denn ein Deutscher bedienen müssen, wenn ich für dasselbe Geld 2 Indonesier anstellen kann und es keinerlei Unterschied macht.




aloha84 schrieb:


> Wird unter anderem diskutiert.


Das läutet dann das Ende Deutschlands als Wirtschaftsstandort ein.  Daher geb ich dir Recht, es wird 100% anders als in den letzten 50 Jahren aber auch nicht besser.

Dass unser Mangel an fähigem Personal längst von anderen EU-Ländern erkannt wurde und diese darauf schneller reagieren als wir Deutschen selbst ist schon sehr suspekt.
(Siehe Ärztemangel/ Lehrermangel / Mangel an Servicekräften in Gastro- / Hotelgewerbe. 

Versteh aber beim Besten Willen nicht, wohin du mit diesen Gedanken, in diesen Thread leiten wolltest. Unsere Beiträge sind beide nur OT.


----------



## INU.ID (23. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=60eYvfKRgY0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Shorty- (23. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*

Ernsthaft, ein Standbild mit Kommentar?  Präsentieren sich jetzt alle Nichtschwimmer des neuen Medien-Pools? 

Es ist nach diesem Video von Rezo auch nochmal gaaaanz wichtig darauf hinzuweisen, dass sein Kanal bislang nur aus Spaßvideos besteht.
Vielleicht schaffen es solche Kommentatoren aktuelle und künftige Entscheidungsträger mit ähnlicher Präzision zu sezieren.

Jemand der sonst nur Spaßvideos macht und sich dazu entschließt jetzt etwas anderes zu probieren und dafür umfangreiche Quellenangaben liefert empfinde ich trotz unsauberer Formulierungen kompetenter als eine Familienministerin, die später den Posten der Verteidigungsministerin übernimmt aber nur dafür sorgt, dass einigen Berater auf Steuerkosten Zucker in den Ar*** geblasen bekommen. 
Allein der Fakt, dass beide Ressorts mit einer Person (nacheinander) besetzt werden müsste man genauso in Frage stellen, wie dieses Politvideo eines Spaßtubers. 
Im Bereich von YT kann man immerhin von Ausnahmeerscheinungen sprechen, ob das im politischen Bereich noch angemessen ist, ist fraglich.


----------



## INU.ID (23. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*

"Tagesdosis" ist ein Format von KenFM, mit aktuell fast 550 Video-Beiträgen, zu denen es auch immer einen kompletten Artikel gibt. Dazu muß man nur mal kurz den ersten Satz in der Videobeschreibung lesen: Tagesdosis 23.5.2019 – Die Zerstörung der CDU? Rezo und der Lauf der Jugend @ kenfm.de


----------



## -Shorty- (23. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*

Ach ich habs geahnt, der Nichtschwimmer war nicht auf dich oder deinen Beitrag bezogen, sondern dieses "Video-Format". Sowas nennt man neuerdings auch PodCast.


----------



## INU.ID (23. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Sowas nennt man neuerdings auch PodCast.


Also eigentlich nennt man sowas schon sehr lange "Podcast", relativ neu (aber auch schon viele Jahre alt) hingegen sind lediglich die Pseudo-"Video"-Podcasts (mit Standbildern oder Slideshow, also ohne richtiges "Video").


----------



## vlim (23. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Es ist nach diesem Video von Rezo auch nochmal gaaaanz wichtig darauf hinzuweisen, dass sein Kanal bislang nur aus Spaßvideos besteht.



Ein sehr guter Hinweis. Die "Unverhofftheit", aus welcher Richtung der Pfeil kommt, der dann trifft, macht es für die politischen Gegner dann auch um so schwieriger, solche Uploads im Vorfeld zu blocken. Wenn man seine Pappenheimer kennt, wäre es leichter für die.

Das Videos hab ich allerdings nicht geschaut, so dass ich mich inhaltlich nicht dazu äußern kann.


----------



## -Shorty- (23. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



vlim schrieb:


> Ein sehr guter Hinweis. Die "Unverhofftheit", aus welcher Richtung der Pfeil kommt, der dann trifft, macht es für die politischen Gegner dann auch um so schwieriger, solche Uploads im Vorfeld zu blocken. Wenn man seine Pappenheimer kennt, wäre es leichter für die.
> 
> Das Videos hab ich allerdings nicht geschaut, so dass ich mich inhaltlich nicht dazu äußern kann.



Hahaha, habs allerdings auch noch nicht gesehen. Die darauf folgenden Reaktionen sprechen allerdings für sich aber heute Abend werde ich wohl mal reinschauen, wird wohl auch keine große Überraschung sein, vermutlich deckt sich die Hälfte der Punkte mit Sprüchen von AfD-Plakaten hier im Osten.

Denn offenbar sind nur noch Spaßyoutuber, Satiriker und Extremisten in der Lage die Stimmung dieses Landes zu erfassen und damit "zu arbeiten". 
Allen Anderen scheint diese "Realität" schon mit einzig in den Bundes- / Landtag verloren zu gehen.


----------



## INU.ID (23. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Denn offenbar sind nur noch Spaßyoutuber, Satiriker und Extremisten in der Lage die Stimmung dieses Landes zu erfassen und damit "zu arbeiten".


Wie schon im Startposting klargestellt, auch wen Rezo für Comedy und Musik-Videos bekannt ist, dieses Video hier ist beides nicht. Daher finde ich es unpassend ständig darauf rumzureiten welche Videos er ansonsten macht ("Spaßyoutuber"). Hier hat er zb. Anfang des Jahres ein ähnliches Video über einen "Möchtegern-Bewertungs-YouTuber" gemacht: Die Zerstörung von 2Boughs Image und allen Bewertern auf YouTube.

Oder hier zur Artikel 13 Debatte: Ich entlarve Propaganda zu Artikel 13

Oder hier mit dem Anwalt Christian Solmecke zusammen: Artikel 13: Argumente der Befürworter widerlegen - Mit Rezo | Rechtsanwalt Christian Solmecke


----------



## -Shorty- (23. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Wie schon im Startposting klargestellt, auch wen Rezo für Comedy und Musik-Videos bekannt ist, dieses Video hier ist beides nicht. Daher finde ich es unpassend ständig darauf rumzureiten welche Videos er ansonsten macht (Spaßyoutuber"). Hier hat er zb. Anfang des Jahres ein ähnliches Video über einen "Möchtegern-Bewertungs-YouTuber" gemacht: YouTube




Ich sags auch nur weil es auch in deinem Video von Beitrag #27 nochmal erwähnt und hervorgehoben wird. Es geht hier mMn. ganz klar darum, dem Hörer eine Person zu skizzieren, die praktisch nicht in der Lage sein "kann oder darf" sich zu solchen Themen zu äußern *UND *ernst genommen zu werden.
Wodurch der Eindruck entsteht, das er es auch nicht verdient hat, sich länger mit ihm zu befassen oder gar unterstellt er habe sich mit irgendetwas länger auseinander gesetzt.

Einen kleinen positiven Effekt hat es aber doch, wenn jemand mit so einer Fanbase, mit solch einem "trockenen" Thema in so kurzer Zeit so Viele Klicks erzeugt und gehört wird, kann das Interesse an Politik aktuell nicht gering sein und man ist offenbar bereit sich damit auseinander zu setzen. Das der Artikel 13 & Co. hier der CDU eine besondere Aufmerksamkeit zukommen lässt ist letztlich die eigene Schuld, nicht die des Youtubers, der es mundgerecht verpackt.
Das allein Bedarf schon Ausdauer, das weiß jeder, der schon Mal eine (für ihn relevante) Debatte im Bundestag mitverfolgt hat.


----------



## Rage1988 (23. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*

Es ist sch**ss egal wer er ist und was er macht.
Er hat mehr Ahnung von einer Partei als die Mitglieder dieser Partei haben.
Und das ist eingentlich traurig.


----------



## INU.ID (23. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s1oq1-wI7q8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OizauK_j6_Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DEKzmztBZNI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UBVJK8coxHE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W5gWkGd82sc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rage1988 (23. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*

Dieser Philipp Amthor passt echt gut zur CDU 

Redet von steigenden Strompreisen, obwohl Rezo in seinem Video Wissenschaftler zitiert und gezeigt hat, die sagten, dass die Energie nicht teurer wird, sondern eher günstiger, wenn man auf alternative Energiequellen umsteigt.
Er führt die Tradition der CDU fort -> Sicheres Auftreten bei völliger Ahnungslosigkeit.
Dazu gibt es echt Bücher und Seminare. Muss eine Grundausbildung bei der CDU sein.


Die Reaktion von Jeanette Hagen (dein letztes Video) finde ich toll.

Ich bin beeindruckt, welche Altersgruppen er tatsächlich erreicht hat. Hut ab.
Das, was Talkshows, Politmagazine etc nie erreicht haben, erreicht er mit einem Youtube Video.

Früher gab es Journalisten, die dafür zuständig waren solche Dinge aufzudecken.
Da das heutzutage aber nichtmehr möglich ist, weil der Journalismus von der Regierung gelenkt wird, musste es ein Youtuber machen.
Und schon funktioniert es.


----------



## INU.ID (23. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MJOgBIzvrOk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=79d9X16w8zc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mPKxYkpwzUo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tRQQuWKMnzE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Rage1988 schrieb:


> Redet von steigenden Strompreisen, obwohl Rezo  in seinem Video Wissenschaftler zitiert und gezeigt hat, die sagten,  dass die Energie nicht teurer wird, sondern eher günstiger, wenn man auf  alternative Energiequellen umsteigt.


An der Stelle verlinke ich mal das angesprochene Quell-Video, zumal es  wirklich sehr interessant ist, und ja auch zum Thema gehört.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OAoPkVfeTo0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## INU.ID (24. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hq6cqxBjNCU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tNZXy6hfvhM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T4HV2_uRkPU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xr4janMiEPE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AD0lU8DRrgY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EyRaptor (24. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*

Nur so ganz nebenbei
eBay Kleinanzeigen auf Twitter: "Das hier hat die CDU gerade bei uns gekauft, es kann sich also nur noch um Stunden handeln. #Amthorvideo #RezoVideo… "


----------



## -Shorty- (24. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*

Bin mir recht sicher, dass es heute morgen erst 5 Millionen Aufrufe waren, nun sind es etwas mehr. 

7.455.138 Aufrufe

Es ist schon eine ganz schön blöde Situation für die CDU, erst verspielt man die Chance zeitnah zu reagieren, dann fallen die Reaktionen unbeholfener als das Video von Rezo aus und schlussendlich geht das Video kurz vor der Wahl noch mal durch alle Nachrichten.

Die Art und Weise, wie einzelne Politiker (siehe AKK) gegenüber diesem Video reagieren spricht Bände und entlarvt viel mehr als wahrscheinlich beabsichtigt wurde.


----------



## Verak (24. Mai 2019)

Es gibt keine Demokratie. Im Grunde weis dies auch jeder wenn man sich mal die Verstrickungen von Politik und Wirtschaft anschaut. Wird hier von Seehofer auch nochmals bestätigt. Das was hier abläuft beruht alles auf der Kausalität der Ignoranz im Bezug auf die eigene Lebensweise. Solang ein jeder von uns jeden Tag dieses/deren Spiel mitspielt, wird auch früher oder später für diese Ignoranz wieder zur Verantwortung gezogen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OhAQB9pAsx8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ansonsten auch einfach mal damit befassen wie unser Leben hier jeden Tag zustande kommt und was dies mit den letzten beiden Weltkriegen, sowie allen anderen Kriegen zuvor, zu tun hat. Gerade im Hinblick was den Ressourcenverbrauch seit Beginn der Industrialisierung betrifft. Im Kontext dessen was wir in Deutschland und Rest Europas eigentlich an Rohstoffen haben und wir mit den Schwellenländern und deren mehr als 3 Milliarden Menschen die unsere Lebensweise hier anstreben, wieder einmal an selbigen Punkt wie 1939 und 1914 stehen.

Hier eine kleine Denkstütze:

Rohstoffe und Konflikte: Rohstoffvorkommen und -verteilung - BICC 01/2012 Bundeszentrale für politische Bildung

Die Menschen der sogenannten industrialisierten, entwickelten Welt, vornehmlich also in Nordamerika, Europa und Japan – ungefähr zwanzig Prozent der Weltbevölkerung – verbrauchen rund achtzig Prozent der weltweiten Ressourcen und siebzig Prozent der Energie. Immer mehr Länder haben steigende Verbrauchsraten, allen voran China, aber auch andere Entwicklungs- und Schwellenländer sind in den vergangenen Jahren vermehrt auf dem Rohstoffmarkt aktiv. Hinzu kommt, dass der technologische Fortschritt vor allem in der Informations- und Kommunikationsbranche und die dadurch ausgelöste Nachfrage nach seltenen Rohstoffen (Tantalum, Seltene Erden) zu einer Verknappung derselben geführt hat.

Die Bundesrepublik Deutschland ist einer der großen Rohstoffverbraucher auf der Welt. Fast zwei Drittel des Verbrauchs fallen davon auf mineralische Rohstoffe, wie Metalle, Industrieminerale, Steine und Erden. Bei den primären Metallrohstoffen, wie Kupfer- oder Eisenerz, ist Deutschland zu 100 Prozent importabhängig (BGR). Die Bundesrepublik ist deswegen auf die Kooperation mit anderen Ländern angewiesen, der Mongoleibesuch von Bundeskanzlerin Merkel im Oktober 2011 und das vereinbarte Rohstoffabkommen, das deutschen Unternehmen unter anderem den Zugang zu den sogenannten Seltenen Erden ermöglichen soll, sind hierfür Beispiele. Die Bundesregierung hat 2010 eine Rohstoffstrategie beschlossen, bei der der Hunger der deutschen Wirtschaft nach Rohstoffen eindeutig im Vordergrund steht. Sie musste sich deshalb den Vorwurf der Zivilgesellschaft gefallen lassen, dass dies häufig auf Kosten der Abbauländer im Süden geschieht, wo Armut und Konflikte grassieren. Statt lediglich die Versorgung der deutschen Industrie mit Rohstoffen zu gewährleisten, solle ihr Abbau die Entwicklungschancen der Menschen in den rohstoffreichen Herkunftsländern zu verbessern helfen.

Hintergrundtexte | Krieg und Frieden

Konsum/Produktion

Die Lage: 20 Prozent der WeltBevölkerung verbrauchen weiterhin 80 Prozent der globalen Ressourcen. Einige der größeren Entwicklungsländer bewegen sich rasch auf die Hochkonsum-Lebensstile zu.

Wo stehen wir heute?

Bevölkerung Industriestaaten gesamt: ca. 1000 Millionen
USA, Kanada, Europäische Union, Südkorea, Japan, Australien, Neuseeland

Bevölkerung Schwellenländer BRICS gesamt: ca. 3100 Millionen
Brasilien, Russland, Indien, China, Südafrika

weitere aufstrebende Schwellenländer gesamt: ca. 1200 Millionen
Mexiko, Argentinien, Iran, Türkei, Golf- & Tigerstaaten, Nigeria

Quelle: Google

Die größten Rohstoffvorkommen weltweit
1. Russland (Rohstoffvorkommen: 40,7 Bio. US-$)
2. Iran (Rohstoffvorkommen: 35,3 Bio. US-$) ...
3. Venezuela (Rohstoffvorkommen: 34,9 Bio. US-$) ...
4. Saudi-Arabien (Rohstoffvorkommen: 33 Bio. US-$) ...
5. USA (Rohstoffvorkommen: 28,5 Bio. US-$) ...
6. Kanada (Rohstoffvorkommen: 20 Bio. US-$) ...
7. Irak (Rohstoffvorkommen: 18 Bio. US-$) ...

Die groessten Rohstoffvorkommen weltweit

Joint Vision 2020 (engl. sinngemäß „Perspektive für die streitkräfteübergreifende Operationsführung im Jahre 2020“) ist ein Strategiepapier, welches das Verteidigungsministerium der USA am 30. Mai 2000 veröffentlichte und das Überlegungen zu einer „Überlegenheit auf breiter Front“ (englischer Originalausdruck: Full-spectrum dominance) der US-amerikanischen Streitkräfte enthielt, damit diese auch im Jahre 2020 Bedrohungen auf dem gesamten Erdball begegnen könnten. Dabei spielt die Fähigkeit zu einem Global Strike (etwa: weltweiter Schlag) eine zentrale Rolle.

Gegenüber seinem Vorgänger Joint Vision 2010 lockerte Joint Vision 2020 das Zeitlimit, ordnete Prioritäten neu und erweiterte die Full-spectrum dominance auf asymmetrisch vorgehende Gegner. Auch die Lektionen der jüngsten Militäreinsätze, vor allem die Informationsgewinnung und eine ungebremste Zusammenarbeit aller beteiligten Behörden und Nationen, flossen in Joint Vision 2020 ein. Ebenfalls zu diesen Lektionen wurde gezählt, dass die Streitkräfte in Zukunft alle Arten von Einsätzen beherrschen müssten, allerdings hat der Kampfeinsatz absoluten Vorrang. Der ausgedehnte Informationsfluss soll die Wahlmöglichkeiten der Entscheidungsträger ausdehnen und Verbände jeglicher Größe über das Geschehen auf dem Laufenden halten.

Seit der Veröffentlichung sind diese Leitlinien Stück für Stück als Teil der allgemeinen Militärdoktrin umgesetzt worden. Das Ergebnis dieses Prozesses ist Network-Centric Warfare, eine vollständig vernetzte Operationsführung. Während die großen Strukturmaßnahmen wie die Transformation der United States Army, bis 2008 abgeschlossen sein sollen, dauert die Beschaffung der zur Umsetzung der Strategie notwendigen Ausrüstung, beispielsweise die Future Combat Systems inklusive des Infanteristenmoduls Future Force Warrior, noch mindestens bis 2020.

Mit der Umsetzung ist ein eigenes Kommando der Streitkräfte betraut, das Joint Forces Command. - Joint Vision 2020 – Wikipedia



Darf sich dann auch ein jeder mal Fragen wie die geopolitischen Zustände der letzten mehr als 20 Jahre bis dato zustande kommen. Sprich Irak, Afghanistan, Syrien, Libyen, Jemen, Iran, Venezuela und bis zurück zum kalten Krieg.

General Milley Chief of Staff hier noch unter Obama:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TK1NIKTet30

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



Wurstpaket schrieb:


> warum sollte die Meinung von "irgendwelchen Youtubern" nicht relevant sein.


Er hat keinerlei insiderwissen. Seine Meinung hat denselben Stellenwert wie jedes anderen der 80 Millionen Deutschen.

Ich bin mit der CDU auch schon lange durch, genauer gesagt, seit der gut geplante Atomausstieg  ohne Grund rückgängig gemacht wurde. Einzig Merkels scheinbare Humanität in der Flüchtlingsfrage gibt Pluspunkte, bedenkt man, dass vorher die Unterstützungsmittel für Lager in den Nachbarstaaten halbiert würde, relativiert es die Bewertung.

Ansonsten kocht das alles viel zu hoch. Eine Labertasche, der Politiker provoziert und überfordert. Naja, es gibt ja sinnvolle Parteien.


----------



## seahawk (24. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*

Abgesehen davon wählen wahrscheinlich 20 der 8 Millionen Leute, die das Video gesehen haben, CDU, während von den CDU Wählern wahrscheinlich 20 das Video gesehen haben. Im Altenheim ist Youtube nicht so gängig.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



seahawk schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon wählen wahrscheinlich 20 der 8 Millionen Leute, die das Video gesehen haben, CDU


Wenn Du dich da mal nicht täuscht:

Ein Viertel der Erstwähler gaben 2017 der CDU ihre Stimme
Bundestagswahl 2017


----------



## guss (24. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Er hat keinerlei insiderwissen. Seine Meinung hat denselben Stellenwert wie jedes anderen der 80 Millionen Deutschen. (...) Ein Dummschwätzer, der Politiker provoziert und überfordert. Naja, es gibt ja sinnvolle Parteien.



Ich finde überhaupt nicht, dass er ein Dummschwätzer ist und ich hatte vor dem Video noch nichts von Rezo gehört. Für die ältere Generation, zu der ich mich leider zählen darf, ist die Sprache zwar etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber eine derart brilliante politische Analyse habe ich schon länger nicht mehr das Vergnügen gehabt zu hören. Das wäre eigentlich die Aufgabe von ARD und ZDF so etwas zu veröffentlichen. 

Der Spiegel hat dazu jetzt einen Faktencheck gebracht und im Grossen und Ganzen können sie nichts falsches finden. Und so ein Youtuber hat sicher kein Rechercheteam im Hintergrund wie der Spiegel. Meiner Ansicht nach trifft Rezo zu 90% ins Schwarze. Der Rest ist Haarspalterei.

Und von wegen seine Meinung hat denselben Stellenwert. Das kann man so denke ich auch nicht sagen, denn seine Meinung ist mehrere Millionen Mal angesehen worden.


----------



## Adi1 (24. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Naja, es gibt ja sinnvolle Parteien.



Da habe ich so meine Zweifel. 

Einmal am Ruder, versuchen alle Ihre Schäfchen ins Trockene zubringen. 

welche überhaupt erstmal


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



Adi1 schrieb:


> welche überhaupt erstmal


Als alte Satirikerin muss ich natürlich aufstehen, die Faust heben und singen:
"Die Partei, Die Partei, Die Partei"

Ansonsten meine ich natürlich eine andere, und mir ist klar, dass wegen der Vergangenheit bestimmte Ressentiments vorherschen 



guss schrieb:


> Ich finde überhaupt nicht, dass er ein Dummschwätzer


Lies Dir die Manipulationen im Faktencheck unten im link durch. Es ist einfach sehr vieles falsch. Der Grundtenor stimmt, die Statistiken zweifelhaft. Das hätte ich in 15min sauberer recherchiert und hier im Forum dargelegt.



guss schrieb:


> Ich finde überhaupt nicht, dass er ein Dummschwätzer ist .


Hier mal eine kritische Auseinandersetzung mit ihm für alle, die wie ich das Video nicht oder nicht ganz gesehen haben. Und ja, natürlich ist unser größtes Problem die soziale Gerechtigkeit und genau da gehen weder CDU noch SPD ran. Die FDP und AfD sowieso nicht und die Grünen kaum. Bleibt also nur noch eine Partei über, wenn man keine Protestwahl machen will. Es war Schröder mit der SPD, die den Spitzensteuersatz massiv senkten. Das kann man nicht der CDU anlasten.

Rezo-Video: Die YouTube-Angriffe auf die CDU im SPIEGEL-Faktencheck - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## guss (24. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*

Den von Dir verlinkten Faktencheck hatte ich schon verlinkt  Da kommt wirklich nicht daraus hervor, dass er ein Dummschwätzer wäre. Ich weiss nicht, ob Du den Spiegel Artikel überhaupt gelesen hast?

Der wissenschaftliche Teil von Rezo wurde auch von maiLab beleuchtet. Ich schaue das Video gerade, da scheint Rezo auch nicht als Schwätzer entlarvt zu werden.


----------



## Adi1 (24. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Als alte Satirikerin muss ich natürlich aufstehen, die Faust heben und singen:
> "Die Partei, Die Partei, Die Partei"



Nö,

man muss erstmal schauen, wie der politische Betrieb in Deutschland aufgebaut ist.

Momentan ist es doch so, dass es nur 6 Parteien gibt, welche hier etwas zu sagen haben.

Jetzt probiert aber jede, seine in die richtige Position zu bringen.

Warum denn wohl?
Das GELD.


----------



## INU.ID (24. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die ZerstÃ¶rung der CDU" schlÃ¤gt ein wie eine Bombe*

Ich habe heute morgen mal 3-4 "Faktenchecks" überflogen, und dann die  Lust daran verloren. Wenn sie alle einen bestimmten Punkt kritisiert haben,  dann in der Regel mit völlig unterschiedlichen eigenen Aussagen/Fakten (außer es waren "kopierte" Artikel/Faktenchecks). Mir wurde das  schnell zu wirr. Zumal, wie schon erwähnt, sich in der Regel an der  Kernaussage überhaupt nichts ändert, selbst wenn einzelne Punkte nicht gänzlich  korrekt sind.

Ziemlich genau wie seiner Zeit bei den Gegnern von  Micheal Moore. Die haben auch Listen mit sämtlichen "Fehlern"  aufgestellt, oder Dingen die gestellt waren. Auch da hatte sich deswegen  an den Kernaussagen der Dokumentationen überhaupt nichts geändert. Aber wirklich gar nichts. Und  natürlich ist auch das Video von Rezo nicht perfekt, und natürlich  überspitzt und vereinfacht er. Und weiter? Am Ergebnis ändert sich  trotzdem nichts. Zumal er nicht nur die CPU kritisiert, und eigentlich  auch mehr als nur noch die SPD oder AfD...


interessierterUser schrieb:


> ... die wie ich das Video nicht oder nicht ganz gesehen haben.


Dann solltest du vielleicht doch mal die Zeit investieren, und das Video  anschauen, um dann anschließend eine eigene Meinung darüber bilden zu  können. Dann kannst du ja noch mal sagen, welche Relevanz es hat  einzelne potentiell irrelevante Punkte zu zerlegen, wenn sich an der Kernaussage  (die ja nicht nur die CDU betrifft!) unterm Strich trotzdem nichts ändert. Niemand sagt Rezos Video ist perfekt, aber das muß es mMn auch gar nicht sein. Und wie  schon erwähnt, das Quellvideo einiger von ihm genutzter Einspieler ist  (mMn) ebenfalls sehr empfehlenswert: Bundespressekonferenz: "Scientists for Future" zu den Protesten für mehr Klimaschutz - 12. März 2019

Und hier noch ein paar Faktenchecks:


Spoiler



Hat Rezo recht? Der Faktencheck zum Anti-CDU-Video - FOCUS Online

Rezo-Video: Die YouTube-Angriffe auf die CDU im SPIEGEL-Faktencheck - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Die Zerstoerung der CDU: Das Rezo-Video im Faktencheck

Das steckt hinter Rezos Video "Die Zerstoerung der CDU." | Lifestyle | DASDING

https://www.volker-quaschning.de/artikel/2019-05_Stellungnahme-CDU/index.php

https://www.volksverpetzer.de/schwer-verpetzt/cdu-antwort-rezo/

https://www.frankenpost.de/deutschlandwelt/faktencheck/art671921,6731747

https://www.saarbruecker-zeitung.de...um-anti-cdu-video-hat-rezo-recht_aid-38995429

https://www.stern.de/politik/deutsc...eck---wo-hat-der-youtuber-recht--8724896.html





interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das hätte ich in 15min sauberer recherchiert und hier im Forum dargelegt.


Mäuschen, wenn man es gewollt hätte, und ich bin mir sicher du siehst  das ähnlich, dann hätte man (viele, nicht nur Rezo) auch problemlos ein 24 Stunden Video  machen können, und zwar jeweils eines mit dem Titel "Die Zerstörung der  CDU", "Die Zerstörung der SPD", die Zerstörung von Daimler", "Die  Zerstörung von Bayer", "Die Zerst.....

So gesehen ist die CDU  (oder die komplette Politik?) ja noch gut davon gekommen, weil Rezo nur  ein 55 Minuten Video (und mit Fehlern) gemacht hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seahawk (24. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die ZerstÃ¶rung der CDU" schlÃ¤gt ein wie eine Bombe*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Mäuschen, wenn man es gewollt hätte, und ich bin mir sicher du siehst  das ähnlich, dann hätte man (viele, nicht nur Rezo) auch problemlos ein 24 Stunden Video  machen können, und zwar jeweils eines mit dem Titel "Die Zerstörung der  CDU", "Die Zerstörung der SPD", die Zerstörung von Daimler", "Die  Zerstörung von Bayer", "Die Zerst.....



So kann man halt Eigenverantwortung los werden.  Keine dieser Organisationen wäre den jeweiligen Weg gegangen, wenn ein erheblicher Teil der Bürger nicht mitgegangen wäre.  Und das ist auch das Problem des Videos,  Vergangenheit ist und bleibt Vergangenheit. Daimler verkauft was die Menschen zur damaligen Zeit kauften, eine Deutsche Bank handelte wie es ihre Aktionäre erwarteten und eine CDU vertritt Meinungen die ihr eine Mehrheit besorgen. 

Selbst unsere Tante SPD hat vieles richtig gemacht, leider hasst sie diese Entscheidungen danach immer am meisten. Vom  NATO-Doppelbeschluss bis Hartz IV,  Die CDU erntet die Lorbeeren und die SPD hasst sich selber für die Idee.


----------



## Verak (24. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*

Keiner von Euch ne Meinung zu meinem Poste bzw. der Aussage von Seehofer gegenüber den "demokratischen" Strukturen in unserem Land ? Vor allem kann ich nicht verstehen wie ihr dieses ganze politische Kasperletheater noch für voll nehmen könnt.

Mit einer Merkel die sich 2015 vor die Kameras stellt und meint "Flüchtlinge aller Welt ihr könnt zu uns kommen", denkt ihr wirklich das sie ihr vermeintliches C im Parteinamen entdeckt hat. Vor allem weil man im Grunde genau wusste was passieren wird wenn man die Opposition in Syrien sowie Libyen militärisch unterstützt. 

Und die AFD dümpelte irgendwo bei unter 4% rum. Ich häng einfach mal das Zitat noch dran:
Divide et impera (lateinisch für teile und herrsche) ist eine Redewendung (im lateinischen Imperativ); sie empfiehlt, eine zu besiegende oder zu beherrschende Gruppe (wie z. B. ein Volk) in Untergruppen mit einander widerstrebenden Interessen aufzuspalten. - Divide et impera – Wikipedia

solltet Euch zu dem Thema dann auch die weiterführenden Links unter dem Seehofer Video anschauen. Wenn sich zwei streiten, freut sich dann wer ? die Party hier auf Kosten der restlichen Welt ist bald vorbei.


----------



## guss (24. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*

Was ist denn dein Fazit dazu, Verak? Wählen bringt nix? Das ist  meiner Ansicht nach Quatsch, denn wenn keiner mehr wählt, müssen sich  Politiker noch weniger anstrengen.

Es ist ja nichts Neues, was Seehofer zugibt. Geld regiert. Dennoch finde ich es falsch demokratisch oder Demokratie  in Anführungszeichen zu setzen. Wir als Bürgen haben die Macht etwas zu  ändern. Das ist Demokratie. Nur muss man für eine Änderung eine Mehrheit  finden und dafür muss es erst einmal ein Angebot geben, das zur  Abstimmung gestellt wird. Und da ist meiner Ansicht das Problem, denn  ein sinnvolles Änderungsangebot, eine echte Alternative, sehe ich in der  derzeitigen Politik in Deutschland auch nicht.  Die AfD ist in meinen  Augen ganz sicher keine Alternative, auch wenn sie das Wort im Namen  trägt. Denn sie liefert nicht eine einzige sinnvolle Antwort auf die  Probleme unserer Zeit.

Persönlich werde ich es bei der Europawahl  mit Demokratie in Europa - DiEM25 versuchen. Das ist eine  gesamteuropäische politische Bewegung und das alleine finde ich schon  sinnvoll, denn Deutschland oder jedes andere Land allein, kann die  Probleme nicht lösen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die ZerstÃ¶rung der CDU" schlÃ¤gt ein wie eine Bombe*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Mäuschen...


Schnuckelchen,

ich wollte doch nur darauf hinaus, dass es eine destruktive Meinung ist. Es ist immer so leicht zu sagen, irgend jemand macht alles falsch. Wie sehen denn die Lösungskonzepte aus, wie deren Umsetzbarkeit und wie deren Erfolg? Ich bin ja auch merklich sozialer und würde bestimmte Bereiche massiv verstärken, andere schwächen. Und? Welche Folgen hätte das? Das würde man dann hinterher sehen und entweder würde ich gekreuzigt oder in den Himmel gelobt werden. 

Darum wird mir das zu hoch gekocht. Die Punkte liegen seit Jahren offen, aber seit die AfD herumkrakelt, geht es nur noch um nationalistische KackscheiBe und nicht mehr um sinnvolle soziale Projekte. Und ja, Deutschland macht mit seinen Exportüberschüssen Europa kaputt. Auch das muss offen gesagt werden. Hartz IV und entsprechende Gängelung hat qualifizierte Menschen in Niedriglohnjobs getrieben.


----------



## wuselsurfer (24. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die ZerstÃ¶rung der CDU" schlÃ¤gt ein wie eine Bombe*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die Punkte liegen seit Jahren offen, ...


 Genau das ist der Punkt.
Die Punkte liegen seit *Jahrzenten *offen.

Und was machen die überbezahlten Politclowns: NICHTS.
Reformen liegen Jahrzehntelang auf Halde (Verkehr, Justiz, Rechtswesen, Steuern, Bildung, ...).
Was passiert: NICHTS.
Die Legislative ist der faulste Haufen der Welt.

Und dafür 10.000 EUR jeden Monat ?
Jeder so arbeitende Angestellte / Unternehmer bekäme einen gepflegten Tritt in den Hintern oder wäre Pleite.

Die stinkend faulen, unfähigen und unqualifizierten (trifft auf alle zu) Politkasper müssen ALLE weg.
Jetzt gilt's: Sonntag ist Zahltag. 
Hoffentlich kracht es richtig.


----------



## Verak (24. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



guss schrieb:


> Was ist denn dein Fazit dazu, Verak? Wählen bringt nix?



Erst einmal muss ein jeder die Zusammenhänge verstehen auf was unser Leben hier seit mehr als 150 Jahren, mit allen geopolitischen, ökonomischen sowie ökologischen, Konsequenzen beruht. Die Grundlagen dafür bekommt ein jeder schon in der Grund- sowie weiterführenden Schulen beigebracht. Wir können nicht hergehen und glauben wir könnten unsere Verantwortung für unsere Lebensweise an irgendwelche Politiker abgeben, die es für uns richten sollen.

Dazu muss man vor allem Wissen woher kommen die Ressourcen für unseren Wohlstand und wer kontrolliert diese. Jeder denkt und glaubt der erste und zweite Weltkrieg waren so ein Kaiser/Hitler Ding. Dabei ging es seit der Entdeckung Amerikas und den Wegen nach Indien sowie Südostasiens bis dato um nie was anderes als wie um die Kontrolle dieser Ressourcen. Was Kaiser und Hitler Deutschland versuchten, war nichts anderes was schon die Briten mit den Franzosen, Spaniern oder Portugiesen sowie Holländern Jahrhunderte zuvor getrieben haben. Nämlich der Kampf um den Status Quo in der Welt.

Und mit den Schwellenländern und deren mehr als 3 Milliarden angehenden Konsumsklaven geht es wieder einmal um nichts anderes. Denkt ihr das was in der Welt geschieht hat mit dem nichts zu tun ? Wenn jeder so leben würde wie wir in Deutschland bräuchten wie drei Erden um den Ressourcenbedarf zu decken, würde jeder auf der Welt so leben wie die Amerikaner bräuchten wir sogar fünf Erden.

Das was seit mehr als 20 Jahren da draußen geschieht, bzw. im Grunde war der zweite Weltkrieg bis dato nie zu Ende. Weil es für uns den Westen immer darum ging die weltweiten Ressourcenvorkommen zu kontrollieren und man dachte mit dem Ende des kalten Krieges und der Marionette Jelzin sowie Chodorkowski sei dieses Werk nun vollbracht um mitunter an Russlands Ressourcen zu kommen. Wo wir als Westen seit Napoleon schon ran wollen und daran hat sich nichts geändert.

Wenn ihr euch mit der Thematik mehr befassen würdet, was Demokratie in unserer Welt bedeutet, ehemalige CIA oder NSA Agenten wie John Perkins studieren würdet, oder den Einrichtungen ansich und dessen Konflikte wie dem Putsch im Iran 1953, dem Contra Krieg in Nicaragua in den '80er oder dem Tiananmen Aufstand 1989 was eine CIA Operation war oder generell der Entwicklung in Afrika durch Unterstützung korrupten Machthabern und Diktatoren die als Marionetten unserer Wirtschaft ihr eigenes Volk unterdrücken um so für Lau die Bodenschätze auszubeuten.

Es gibt eine Doku über John Perkins von Arte die sich "Economic Hitman" nennt und da sagt und zeigt er genau auf, das wenn Politiker auf den Schirm treten die gegen die Interessen des Westens handeln, egal ob demokratisch gewählt oder nicht, aus dem Weg geräumt werden. Selbiges wird auch von ehemaligen CIA Agenten in der ZDF Doku Reihe, CIA von innen bestätigt.

Man muss sich im Grunde nur einmal bewusst werden wie Europa aussah bevor wir Amerika entdeckt haben und an diesem Status Quo hat sich bis dato nichts geändert und solang wir uns ebenso an diesen Strukturen Tagtäglich bereichern, diese mit unserem Geld und unserer Energie aufrecht erhalten. Werden wir auch wieder zur Verantwortung gezogen. Genauso wie schon 1945, 1918 oder 1815 bzw. alles was davor war. Daher liegt es an jedem einzelnen die Dinge zum besseren zu verändern und die Strukturen unseres Überflusses hier nicht weiter zu bedienen. Ansonsten werden wir wie immer auch die geopolitischen, ökonomischen und ökologischen Konsequenzen tragen müssen. 

Hintergrund Infos zu alldem findet man übrigens unter meinem Goethe Zitat in der Signatur. Aber im Grunde muss die gesamte Welt diesen Wandel leben. Denn selbst China würde mit ihren 1.4 Milliarden Menschen ausreichen um uns ökologisch, wenn sie alle so leben wollten wie wir, gen Abgrund zu reißen und es sind mit uns in den Industrieländern mehr als 5 Milliarden Menschen dabei so zu leben wie wir. 

Und ich brauch keine Merkel oder sonst wen, der mir erzählt das ich weniger Auto fahren, nicht mehr fliegen, weniger Fleisch essen, nicht jedweden Scheiß an Genuss- sowie Lebensmittel aus Übersee oder sonstwas an Waren im Überfluss konsumieren soll, die mit mehr als 65.000 Frachtschiffen über die Weltmeere zu uns gekarrt werden. Dabei gab es in der Geschichte genug Beispiele um aus den Fehlern untergegangener Zivilisationen zu lernen, die meinten ihren Wohlstand auf Kosten ganzer Völker und wir nun heute auf Kosten ganzer Kontinente zu leben.

*edit*
Alles was bei uns hier innen- und in der Welt geopolitisch läuft, beruht auf der Kausalität unser aller Lebensweise und solang wir diese nicht weltweit ändern, wird es für uns auch alle keine Zukunft geben. Deshalb könnt ihr auch wählen was ihr wollt, denn es wird sich nichts ändern solang es für uns alle politisch nicht in eine bestimmte Richtung geht. Nämlich mit dem klar zu kommen was wir Regional an Ressourcen haben und dies im Einklang mit der Natur und den nachfolgenden Generationen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die ZerstÃ¶rung der CDU" schlÃ¤gt ein wie eine Bombe*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Und was machen die überbezahlten Politclowns: NICHTS..


Was machen die unterbelichteten Wähler? 

Ursache und Wirkung. Aber in unserer Kultur wird gerne auf Schwache getreten und vor den oberen zehntausend gebuckelt. Darum geht es, nur darum. Politik ist ein Spiegelbild der Gesellschaft. Zieht Eure gelben Westen an und kämpft für soziale Gerechtigkeit. Was macht der Teutsche? Er steckt Asylantenheime an. Darum geht es.


----------



## seahawk (24. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Schnuckelchen,
> 
> ich wollte doch nur darauf hinaus, dass es eine destruktive Meinung ist. Es ist immer so leicht zu sagen, irgend jemand macht alles falsch. Wie sehen denn die Lösungskonzepte aus, wie deren Umsetzbarkeit und wie deren Erfolg? Ich bin ja auch merklich sozialer und würde bestimmte Bereiche massiv verstärken, andere schwächen. Und? Welche Folgen hätte das? Das würde man dann hinterher sehen und entweder würde ich gekreuzigt oder in den Himmel gelobt werden.
> 
> Darum wird mir das zu hoch gekocht. Die Punkte liegen seit Jahren offen, aber seit die AfD herumkrakelt, geht es nur noch um nationalistische KackscheiBe und nicht mehr um sinnvolle soziale Projekte. Und ja, Deutschland macht mit seinen Exportüberschüssen Europa kaputt. Auch das muss offen gesagt werden. Hartz IV und entsprechende Gängelung hat qualifizierte Menschen in Niedriglohnjobs getrieben.



Als man sich Hartz IV ausgedacht hat, war aber eine andere Situation als heute. "Deutschland, der kranke Mann von Europa" war da das Thema, kein Wirtschaftswachstum, massive Arbeitslosigkeit, riesiges Defizit und die anderen EU Staaten waren mehr als willig Industrie 
abzuwerben. 

Deutschland ist inzwischen der kranke Mann Europas - WELT

Man tat was unsere europäischen Partner wollten, niemand konnte ahnen dass Deutschland seine Reformen umsetzt während die anderen die durch den Euro plötzlich billigen Kredite in den Sand setzen und sich in die Gegenrichtung bewegen. 

Und das ist das Problem des Videos, jede Entscheidung muss im Kontext der damaligen zeit gesehen werden.  Mit Mitte 20 ist natürlichh die CDU die Wurzel allen Übels, weil man wahrscheinlich nie eine andere Regierung erlebt hat, seit man Politik verfolgt. Die nicht kritisierten Parteien profitieren wohl nur davon, dass er sie nie an der Regierung gesehen hat, denn sonst würde auch die Linke beim Thema Klimaschutz nicht ungeschoren davon kommen: Linke in Brandenburg gibt strenge Klimaziele auf - Politik - Sueddeutsche.de


----------



## mrmurphy007 (24. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*

Noch mal eine spannende Sache am Rande: Exxon wusste schon 1982, wie sich CO2 und die Erderwärmung verhalten wird. Exxon sagte CO2-Gehalt der Atmosphaere fuer 2019 genau voraus - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## guss (24. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



seahawk schrieb:


> Die nicht kritisierten Parteien profitieren wohl nur davon, dass er sie nie an der Regierung gesehen hat(...)



Naja, die nicht kritisierten Parteien waren eben *NICHT* an der Regierung. Wenn sonst als die Regierungsparteien, soll man denn für den Kurs verantwortlich machen? 

Hartz IV hat im übrigen eine SPD/Grüne Regierung eingeführt und nicht die CDU. Nur um das noch mal klar zu stellen.


----------



## INU.ID (24. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Xpg84NjCr9c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TqFhERrrD7s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UDiTYtUwGBo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_ZJqNRs2XUs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hoLDsXRoJMk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



seahawk schrieb:


> Als man sich Hartz IV ausgedacht hat, war aber eine andere Situation als heute. "Deutschland, der kranke Mann von Europa" war da das Thema, kein Wirtschaftswachstum, massive Arbeitslosigkeit, riesiges Defizit und die anderen EU Staaten waren mehr als willig Industrie
> abzuwerben.


Ebend, das vergessen so viele. Wer kennt heute noch die "Deutschland AG", mit all ihren Nachteilen aber auch Vorteilen. Firmenverkäufe gab es quasi nicht. Etc.

Darum ist mir die Kritik viel zu oberflächlich.Außerdem interessiert mich nicht was falsch laufen soll, das sehe ich selber, was ich suche sind sinnvolle Lösungswege



seahawk schrieb:


> denn sonst würde auch die Linke beim Thema Klimaschutz nicht ungeschoren davon kommen: Linke in Brandenburg gibt strenge Klimaziele auf - Politik - Sueddeutsche.de


Diese Verräter. Danke, das war mir entgangen.



mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> Noch mal eine spannende Sache am Rande: Exxon  wusste schon 1982, wie sich CO2 und die Erderwärmung verhalten wird. Exxon sagte CO2-Gehalt der Atmosphaere fuer 2019 genau voraus - SPIEGEL ONLINE


Das musst Du den wissenschaftsnahen Kreisen nicht näher bringen, die wissen das. Bring es den AfD Kreisen näher, die EIKE an den Lippen hängen. Wer finanziert EIKE und was ist das für eine Schleuder von gefälschten, manipulierten und einseitig betrachteten Informationen?

Aber gut, vielleicht hat das Video die gute Seite, dass Menschen in Deutschland endlich wieder beginnen, über sinnvolle Themen zu reden


----------



## DIY-Junkie (24. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



Verak schrieb:


> Erst einmal muss ein jeder die Zusammenhänge verstehen auf was unser Leben hier ...



Dein Beitrag bringt es für mich auf den Punkt. Ich möchte aber noch etwas ergänzen. Die wichtigen geopolitischen Entscheidungen werden von Psychopathen getroffen. Diese Art Mensch ist selten, aber findet sich oft in führenden Positionen und schafft es seit Jahrhunderten, die Masse der Menschen zu manipulieren. Solange sich daran nichts ändert, leben wir in einem ewigen Hamsterrad.


----------



## Verak (24. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*

Vor allem weil sie uns eintrichtern mehr Wert zu sein als irgendwer anders auf der Welt, egal ob auf politischer, religiöser oder sonst einer Ebene. Liegt es an jedem einzelnen, die Dinge auf denen unsere Lebensweise hier mit allen Konsequenzen beruht, zu hinterfragen und dementsprechend Verantwortung zu übernehmen. Ansonsten wird sich das Rad der Geschichte auch für uns immer wieder von vorne drehen.

Und wenn man sich von Jahr zu Jahr die weltweiten Rüstungsausgaben, die geopolitische Entwicklung, das Wirtschaftswachstum und die ökologischen Folgen anschaut. Werden wir bald alle gemeinsam zur Hölle fahren. Da bringt einem der Spruch "die da oben sind an allem Schuld" auch nichts mehr. Wenn ein jeder mal wieder das Spiel mitgespielt hat und meint sich dann aber über die Konsequenzen zu wundern.

Wenn man sich dann noch die Maßnahmen anschaut mit neuen Überwachungs- sowie Polizeigesetzen und Jahr für Jahr mehr Kohle ins Feuer gekippt wird um die Stimmung anzuheizen. Wird meiner Meinung nach für "die da oben" alles nach Plan laufen. Vor allem wenn unser tägliches Disneyland hier ein jähes Ende finden wird und hintz und kuntz sein Schnitzel und kühles blondes zum Fußball für umme nicht mehr bekommt. Finanzexperten warnen schon seit Jahren das der Untergang Lehman Brothers nur der Anfang war und es nur eine Frage der Zeit ist wann eine der weltweiten  Finanzblasen uns um die Ohren fliegen wird.


----------



## wuselsurfer (24. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



seahawk schrieb:


> niemand konnte ahnen dass Deutschland seine Reformen umsetzt während die anderen die durch den Euro plötzlich billigen Kredite in den Sand setzen und sich in die Gegenrichtung bewegen.


 Sorry, aber daß die PIIGS Pleite waren bis auf die Knochen, wußte jeder.
Und sie dann noch schnell in die EU reinzubringen, hat sie mehr, als erfreut.
Der Euro wird es dann schon richten.
Die, die welche haben geben denen, die pleite sind.
Super Geschäft!


----------



## micha34 (25. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*

Hochbezahlte Berufspolitiker haben eigentlich andere Aufgaben als sich mit Videos Blau eingefärbter Jünglinge zu befassen.Sollte man zumindest meinen.

Das Fazit der Videos: "Wählt die Grünen" oder wie ist das zu Verstehen?
"Rezo" von "Beruf" Influenzer,das sind die,hinter denen dann diverse Mediengesellschaften im Bereich Marketing stehen die das selbstverständlich
voll uneigennützig machen.
Ein grüner Wahlwerbespot.
Da hinterfrage ich schon nicht mehr wer das Bezahlt hat.


----------



## INU.ID (25. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die ZerstÃ¶rung der CDU" schlÃ¤gt ein wie eine Bombe*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iE5HmhxMID0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






*CDU muss hochgeladene Videos löschen! Nico Semsrott blamiert Urheberrechtspartei!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0k02tVl7NhI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Urheberrechtsverstoss: CDU muss Videos bei YouTube loeschen

CDU/YouTube: Partei muss faelschlich hochgeladene Videos wieder loeschen | Politik

CDU und Urheberrecht: Schon wieder AErger wegen YouTube - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Cook2211 (25. Mai 2019)

*YouTube-Video &quot;Die Zerstörung der CDU&quot; schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*

Ein Würstchen mit blauen Haaren meint also es hätte die Weisheit mit Löffeln gefressen. 
Schlimm welche Aufmerksamkeit diese unsäglichen Influencer heutzutage haben und welche Macht der Beeinflussung sie besitzen.
Ich will nicht abstreiten, dass der Blaue in dem einen oder anderen Punkt den er anspricht recht hat. Andererseits finden der immer mehr um sich greifende Populismus und auch der Trumpismus durch solche Abrechnungen in Social Media Networks einen willkommenen Nährboden. Und diese Entwicklung ist in meinen Augen sehr bedenklich.

In unserer Stadt hat sich der Bürgermeister entschieden, seine Karriere weiter voranzutreiben und ist nun Städteregionsrat. Diesen Job hatte er angenommen und musste, entgegen seiner ursprünglichen Ankündigung seine Amtszeit als Bürgermeister zu Ende bringen zu wollen, diese nun doch vorzeitig beenden, weil der Posten als Städteregionsrat nun mal vakant war. Prompt wurde er vom Jugendverband einer anderen Partei bei Facebook öffentlich als Lügner gebrandmarkt. Da muss man sich schon fragen, wo das alles noch hinführen soll, wenn Leute nicht mal mehr ihre Meinung ändern dürfen, ohne in sozialen Netzwerken als Lügner angeprangert zu werden.


----------



## guss (25. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video &quot;Die Zerstörung der CDU&quot; schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ein Würstchen mit blauen Haaren meint also es hätte die Weisheit mit Löffeln gefressen. (...)



Da muss man sich schon fragen, wo das alles noch hinführen soll, wenn Leute die mal ihre Meinung in sozialen Netzwerken veröffentlichen, gleich als Würstchen oder Dummschwätzer angeprangert werden, ohne dass man sich mit dem Inhalt der Aussagen auseinandersetzt. 

Wenn ihr die Videos, die INU.ID verlinkt (wenigstens die kurzen) schauen würdet, hättet ihr gesehen, dass sogar der Generalsekretär der CDU die Quellen von Rezo mittlerweile nicht (mehr) anzweifelt und für richtig hält.

Die Aufmerksamkeit, die das Video bekommt, erstaunt mich allerdings auch. Ich bin davon überzeugt, dass sie Rezo ebenfalls erstaunt. Damit hätte er sicher nicht gerechnet. Wenn man bedenkt, wie viele Videos und Postings mit politischem Dummgeschwätz täglich in sozialen Medien veröffentlicht werden, wo sich keine Sau drum schert, hat Rezo mit seinem Video möglicherweise genau ins Schwarze getroffen, um so eine Reaktion auszulösen?


----------



## Cook2211 (25. Mai 2019)

*YouTube-Video &quot;Die Zerstörung der CDU&quot; schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



guss schrieb:


> Da muss man sich schon fragen, wo das alles noch hinführen soll, wenn Leute die mal ihre Meinung in sozialen Netzwerken veröffentlichen, gleich als Würstchen oder Dummschwätzer angeprangert werden, ohne dass man sich mit dem Inhalt der Aussagen auseinandersetzt.



Wenn du dich nicht nur auf einen Schnipsel meiner Aussage beziehen würdest, dann wäre dir womöglich aufgefallen, dass ich mich sehr wohl mit dem Thema auseinandergesetzt habe.
Dennoch ist das, was das Würstchen da macht, nicht „die Meinung sagen“ sondern „Meinung machen“ und das darf man durchaus auch kritisch sehen.

Das finde ich z.B. durchaus interessant:

Kommentar zum Youtube-Video: Rezo will die „Zerstoerung der CDU“ - so koennte die Demokratie kaputtgehen


----------



## micha34 (25. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video &quot;Die Zerstörung der CDU&quot; schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



guss schrieb:


> Da muss man sich schon fragen, wo das alles noch hinführen soll, wenn Leute die mal ihre Meinung in sozialen Netzwerken veröffentlichen, gleich als Würstchen oder Dummschwätzer angeprangert werden, ohne dass man sich mit dem Inhalt der Aussagen auseinandersetzt.



Dabei frage ich mich schon wessen "Meinung" da wiedergegeben wird denn im Bereich Marketing gehts weniger um eigene Meinungen sondern um den Verkauf passender Meinungen.
Mit den Inhalten habe ich mich schon auseinander gesetzt bevor diese Videos überhaupt Existierten,deshalb ist für mich die Ecke aus der solche Videos beauftragt? wurden auch sattsam bekannt. Die Grundaussagen sind nicht so verkehrt aber bei der Bewertung Hinkt es Gewaltig.



guss schrieb:


> Wenn ihr die Videos, die INU.ID verlinkt (wenigstens die kurzen) schauen würdet, hättet ihr gesehen, dass sogar der Generalsekretär der CDU die Quellen von Rezo mittlerweile nicht (mehr) anzweifelt und für richtig hält.



Der Ziemiak als Maßstab der geballten Kompetenz? Besser nicht.



guss schrieb:


> Die Aufmerksamkeit, die das Video bekommt, erstaunt mich allerdings auch. Ich bin davon überzeugt, dass sie Rezo ebenfalls erstaunt. Damit hätte er sicher nicht gerechnet. Wenn man bedenkt, wie viele Videos und Postings mit politischem Dummgeschwätz täglich in sozialen Medien veröffentlicht werden, wo sich keine Sau drum schert, hat Rezo mit seinem Video möglicherweise genau ins Schwarze getroffen, um so eine Reaktion auszulösen?



Der Zeitpunkt passt (Europawahl) Die Marketinggesellschaft hat nicht Gepennt und in der Masse veröffentlichtes Politgeschwätz,wenn man es denn so Bezeichnen möchte findet hin und wieder immer mal das blinde Huhn ein Korn welches medial aufgegriffen und ausgeschlachtet wird.
Ob jetzt "Klomann" oder "Putzfrau" der/die Glückliche wird ist oft schlecht berechenbar.

Nun hat halt eben ein YouTuber die bestimmte "Ehre" mit dem Wahlwerbespot der längst bekannten Aussagen dieses Korn gefunden.
Kann den "Grünen" ein paar Prozent einbringen.

Influenzer sind für viele sehr praktisch,bekommt man doch Meinungen frei Haus die man auch ohne eigenes Tun übernehmen kann ohne sich selbst damit Belasten zu müssen.


----------



## guss (25. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video &quot;Die Zerstörung der CDU&quot; schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> (...)Das finde ich z.B. durchaus interessant:
> 
> Kommentar zum Youtube-Video: Rezo will die „Zerstoerung der CDU“ - so koennte die Demokratie kaputtgehen



Hmm, ich kann den Kommentar nicht wirklich nachvollziehen. Wieso ist das ein Wut-Video? Da sagt ein junger Mensch seine Meinung und begründet die mit Quellenangaben noch sehr ausführlich. Er scheint sich offenbar für Politik zu interessieren, was in unserer Zeit mit zunehmender Politikverdrossenheit sehr begrüsenswert ist. Wieso zum Geier sollte daran die Demokratie kaputt gehen und was soll daran politisch nicht korrekt sein?  

Mir gefällt das Wort "Zerstörung" im Titel zwar auch nicht und ich hätte es vielleicht eher "Demontage" genannt. Auch ist die Sprache von Rezo ansonsten etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig für mich. Aber hey, ich bin mehr als 20 Jahre älter und Jugend spricht nun mal etwas anders. Das war in meiner Jugend auch so, dass wir andere Wörter cool fanden, als die alte Generation. Das ändert aber nichts an den Aussagen selbst. 




micha34 schrieb:


> (...)Der Ziemiak als Maßstab der geballten Kompetenz? Besser nicht.(...)



Ziemiak ist immerhin Generalsekretär der CDU. Okay, wenn man den Posten ohne geballte Kompetenz bekommt, untermauert das nur einige Aussagen von Rezo zur Kompetenz von Politikern. Merkst Du selbst, oder?


Eure Verschwörungstheorieren, dass Rezo gekauft und von irgendwem dafür missbraucht worden sei, politisch Stimmung zu machen, ignoriere ich jetzt einfach mal. Ihr hört Euch an wie Axel Voss und Konsorten zu einem anderen Thema...


----------



## Körschgen (25. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*

Da wird endlich mal eine neue Generation für die aktuelle Politik sensibilisiert und dann reden hier manche von "gekauft" und co.

Ihr ganzen "Dummschwätzer" habt doch alle selbst noch nie irgendwas bewegt, aber das Maul zerreißen können alle.

Wie engagiert ihr euch?

Unterstützt ihr politische Bewegungen ( z.Bsp. fragdenstaat.de ) engagiert ihr euch politisch oder netzpolitisch ( schaut zum Beispiel ob es bei euch eine Vertretung des CCC gibt, in Köln seid ihr herzlich Willkommen) oder informiert euch und euer Umfeld einfach selbst.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (25. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*

Trau‘, schau‘, wem! „Die Zerstörung der CDU“ – oder: Der FakeVlogger.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



guss schrieb:


> ...  Da kommt wirklich nicht daraus hervor, dass er ein Dummschwätzer wäre...


Der Begriff ist vermutlich falsch gewählt und missverständlich. Es ging mir um die Richtung "Dampfplauderer, Labertasche, Dummschwätzer, ..."

Schon Goethe sagte, man soll Stimmen wägen und nicht zählen. Und ähnlich sehe ich die heutigen Youtuber, zumindest bei dem bisschen, was ich von ihnen mitbekomme. Es hat keine Substanz. Es ist eine Meinung, aber keine wissenschaftlich fundierte. Ich stimme mit ihm ja ziemlich überein, die vielen Fehler, Manipulierungen und Übertreibungen machen ihn aber angreifbar. Da wäre es besser gewesen, hätte er sich besser im Thema steckende Unterstützung geholt. Aber ja, ich habe den "Dummschwätzer" in meinem ersten Beitrag gegen "Labertasche" ersetzt.



Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Da wird endlich mal eine neue Generation für die aktuelle Politik sensibilisiert.


Das ist das Positive, was ich an Greta sehe und auch zu diesem Fall schrieb ich, dass es endlich wieder politische Diskussionen hin zu für mich relevanten Themen wie Klima- und Umweltschutz sowie sozialer Gerechtigkeit treibt.



Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Wie engagiert ihr euch?


Ich habe vor zwanzig Jahren aufgehört, mich aktiv in der Politik zu versuchen, die Ausflüge in die Kommunalpolitik waren zu zermürbend. Ich akzeptiere für mich, dass ich nichts großes mehr bewegen kann und habe mich darauf verlagert, das direkte Umfeld ein Stück besser zu machen, durch Hilfsbereitschaft, Vorleben, kostenlose Nachhilfe für sozial Benachteiligte, Geschenke an Mittellose, denen wichtige Dinge fehlen, etc. Nicht viel, aber immerhin und wenn das jeder machen würde, bringt es mehr, als wenn alle von der Kanzel darüber reden, was denn "die da Oben" falsch machen.

Die Hautkritik am hier diskutierten Youtuber ist, dass er keine Lösungen bietet. Woher kommt es denn z.B., dass die Bildung der Eltern soviel Einfluss auf die Entwicklung der Kinder hat? Wenn ich sehe, wie meine Freunde mit Ihren Kindern umgehen, wie sie alters- und entwicklungsgerecht Lernumfänge finden und ihre Kinder mit vielen Angeboten wie Sport, Musik, Basteln, kochen, gesund Essen etc. fördern und dazu die Kinder sehe, die ich betreue, dann ist es augenfällig, dass sie zu Hause völlig vernachlässigt werden. Sollen wir diesen Familien, in denen die Hartz IV Kariere vorgegeben ist, die Kinder wegnehmen? 

Tja, laut Grundgesetz Artikel 6 steht die Familie unter besonderem Schutze. Lösungen sind darum schwer. Ganztagsschulen helfen den bildungsfernen Schichten, für andere bringt es wenig. Ich kenne nur Lösungen, den oberen 20% die gute Erziehung zu erschweren. Helfen würden vermutlich soziale Einrichtungen wie betreute Jugendzentren etc. Aber wer würde dort helfen? Ich mache so etwas, aber ansonsten greift der egoistische Neokapitalismus umsich und die Mehrzahl fragt nur "Was habe ich davon"?


----------



## Leob12 (25. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



Colonel Faulkner schrieb:


> Trau‘, schau‘, wem! „Die Zerstörung der CDU“ – oder: Der FakeVlogger.


Ja und? Ist ganz normal dass solche Kanäle bei Netzwerken dabei sind ...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## guss (25. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



Colonel Faulkner schrieb:


> Trau‘, schau‘, wem! „Die Zerstörung der CDU“ – oder: Der FakeVlogger.





> Rezo gibt jedenfalls am Ende eine Wahlempfehlung ab: zu wählen sei am ehesten die *Partei DIE GRÜNEN.* Alle anderen im Video erwähnten und kritisierten Parteien seien unwählbar.



Daran konnte ich mich nicht erinnern, dass Rezo das gesagt haben soll, deshalb habe ich noch mal nachgesehen. Das sagt er wirklich:



> (...)Welche Partei man dafür am besten wählt, kann ich nicht beantworten und will ich nicht beantworten. Diese Initiative hat gesagt, dass am ehesten noch Gründe und Linke eine Option ist. Aber selbst die müssen viel krasser in Ihren Forderungen werden. Das sagen die, ich kann das nicht beantworten.(...)



Dazu wird noch ein Text eingeblendet, dass er noch anderen Alternativen gefunden hat. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich glaube wirklich nicht, dass die Grünen dafür bezahlt haben 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die Hautkritik am den hier diskutiertem Youtuber ist, dass er keine Lösungen bietet.


Das stimmt natürlch, aber ich glaube, das ist zu viel verlangt. Du kannst doch nicht erwarten, dass ein Youtuber, der eigentlich Musikvideos macht, Lösungen für die drängenden politschen Probleme unserer Zeit anbietet, oder?

Die Diskussionen, wie diese hier, die Rezo mit seinem Video angestossen hat, sind mehr als ich von so einem Video erwartet hättet.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



guss schrieb:


> Daran konnte ich mich nicht erinnern, dass Rezo das gesagt haben soll...


Hat er nicht, nur für bestimmte Kreise ist alles, was keine Haselnussfärbung zeigt, phöses linksgrünversifftes Teufelszeug. So wie ich das mitbekommen habe, hat er z.B die "Oberbutzemänner" der FDP ungeschoren davon kommen lassen. Genau jene, die neben viel sinnvollem Datenschutz massiv gegen naheliegende Besteuerungen am obersten Ende aggieren. Aber gut, die FDP hatte lange keine Regierungsbeteiligung. Da Politik aber langfristig wirkt, sind die alten FDP getreibenen Entscheidungen weiterhin wirksam.



guss schrieb:


> Das stimmt natürlch, aber ich glaube, das ist zu viel verlangt. Du  kannst doch nicht erwarten, dass ein Youtuber, der eigentlich  Musikvideos macht, Lösungen für die drängenden politschen Probleme  unserer Zeit anbietet, oder?


Infrage stellen kann jeder. Antworten sind aber das, was uns weiter bringt. Da er keine Thesen aufstellt, wie man es besser machen kann, bleibt er für mich eine Labertasche. Aber gut, stellt man eigene  Thesen auf, wird man angreifbar. Kritik am Verhalten anderer ist dagegen so schön einfach.


----------



## Körschgen (25. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*

Hier geht es doch nicht darum, dass ein Bengel auf Youtube jetzt die Politik macht.

Hier geht es darum, dass jungen Generationen das Gefühl der Machtlosigkeit genommen wird.

Klar wird hier Stimmung gemacht und das ist auch gut, irgendwie muss man die Leute ja Mal wieder motivieren.


Ich sehe hier einen Kerl, der seine Klientel für Politik sensibilisiert.

Dass das ganze etwas hetzerisch passiert, ist nun Mal notwendig.


Irgendwie muss man die Leute ja mobilisieren und erreichen.


Ich erwarte kaum, dass in dem Video große neue Erkenntnisse oder Lösungen präsentiert wurden.

Aber es wurden konkret, auf eine gewisse Zielgruppe von politikfremden Jugendlichen angepasst, politische Ist-Zustände einer großen deutschen Partei offen gelegt.

Wenn dank diesem "Zusammenschnitt" neue Talente in die Politik gehen möchten, wurde schon etwas erreicht.


----------



## Cook2211 (25. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Infrage stellen kann jeder. Antworten sind aber das, was uns weiter bringt. Da er keine Thesen aufstellt, wie man es besser machen kann, bleribt er für mich eine Labertasche. Aber gut, stellt man eigene  Thesen auf, wird man angreifbar. Kritik am Verhalten anderer ist dagegen so schon einfach.



Genau so sehe ich das auch. Werbewirksam bei YouTube rumtönen kann jeder. Das ist keine Kunst. Mit wirklich konstruktiver Kritik hat das aber nichts zu tun.


----------



## Adi1 (25. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*

Ja, genauso wie die "Fridays for Future" Bewegung.


Damit wird man leider gar nix erreichen.


----------



## Leob12 (25. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Ja, genauso wie die "Fridays for Future" Bewegung.
> 
> 
> Damit wird man leider gar nix erreichen.


Wieso? Sollen Schüler jetzt etwa die Lösung für den Klimawandel präsentieren? 
So wird wenigstens eine große Gruppe für das Thema sensibilisiert. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Ja, genauso wie die "Fridays for Future" Bewegung.
> 
> 
> Damit wird man leider gar nix erreichen.


Abwarten. Die Studenten machen jetzt auch mit und es zeigt der Politik, dass man Stimmen fischen kann.
Und ja, was es bedeutet, CO2 neutral zu leben, ist den wenigsten klar. Hier eines der wichtigsten Instrumente
zur Minimierung des eigenen CO2 Abdrucks:

Immer nur frisch im eigenen Land hergestelltes Gemüse und Obst essen. Dann wird es billig, gesund und es
spart Flüge, Kühlung und Gewächshäuser. Das sind einfache Lösungen
Saisonkalender Obst & Gemuese | GastroGuerilla

Dazu das Fahrrad nutzen, wo es geht, Flugreisen ablehnen und Urlaub in der Region machen, z.B. Paddeltouren,
Fahrausflüge, usw. Es ist immer so einfach zu sagen, "Da muss was passieren". Es hat jeder selber in der Hand,
was er an CO2 verbraucht. Ich heize z.B. vnur noch auf 18°C, das macht auch die CPU Kühlung besser!


----------



## guss (25. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Genau so sehe ich das auch. Werbewirksam bei  YouTube rumtönen kann jeder. Das ist keine Kunst. Mit wirklich  konstruktiver Kritik hat das aber nichts zu tun.



Das ist meiner Ansicht nach Unfug. Selbstverständlich ist es vollkommen legitim als Bürger Missstände aufzuzeigen, selbst wenn man keine Lösung dafür kennt. Genauso darf man als Bürger auch demonstrieren und seine Ablehnung gegen etwas kundtun, auch wenn man nicht weiss, wie es besser laufen kann. Letztlich gehen Politiker hoffentlich deswegen in die Politik weil sie glauben, Probleme der Gesellschaft lösen zu können. Die Gesellschaft ist dafür da, um ihre Probleme aufzuzeigen. Und die Gesellschaft wählt sich ihren Volksvertreter. Es kann nicht jeder für alles eine Lösung vorweisen können. Letztlich ist es für eine Demokratie wichtig, dass es zum politischen Austausch und zu einer Diskussion kommt. Daher ist so ein Video genauso wichtig für die Demokratie, wie die Lösung eines Problems selbst.

Die "Fridays for Future" Bewegung hat heute schon etwas erreicht und ist denke ich noch lange nicht am Ende.


----------



## micha34 (25. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Infrage stellen kann jeder. Antworten sind aber das, was uns weiter bringt. Da er keine Thesen aufstellt, wie man es besser machen kann, bleribt er für mich eine Labertasche. Aber gut, stellt man eigene  Thesen auf, wird man angreifbar. Kritik am Verhalten anderer ist dagegen so schon einfach.



Ist Nachvollziehbar.
Aber das Problem ist schon,Wer ist "uns"?
Die Praxis zeigt ja das es kein "uns" im Sinne einer weltweiten oder europäischen Lösung gibt.Bestenfalls auf nationaler Ebene was aber auch eher Wunschdenken bleibt.
Es geht doch eigentlich um Konkurrenz auch um vorhandene Ressourcen und diese werden benutzt,die Frage bleibt nur von wem.
Selbst wenn in Deutschland zukünftig Löcher im Boden gebohrt werden damit die Erdhöhle als Lebensraum genutzt wird und wir Fleisch Roh verzehren
und auf sämtliche Eigenschaften einer Zivilisation verzichten,werden die freigewordenen Ressourcen lediglich von Anderen genutzt.

Die Ideologie einer Weltverbesserung nach dem Hab dich Lieb Modell funktioniert nicht. Die Evolution hat das Konkurrenzmodell als Maßstab gesetzt.
Kann man alles Anprangern aber das wirds nicht bringen.
Aber meinetwegen kann jeder der sein Gewissen auch bezüglich Umwelt belastet sieht auch entsprechend in Eigeninitiative handeln.
Z.B den Stromverbrauch Senken indem man PCs nicht mehr benutzt,evtl in kleineren Schritten schonmal alle leistungsfähigen GraKas Verbannen
und weitere ökologische Betätigungsfelder erschliessen. So werden auch solche Stromfresser wie die alten abgetakelten PKWs im hintersten Afrika
wieder andere Leute viel Freude machen.

Das fördert wohl auch den Anspruch nach sozialer Gerechtigkeit.

Eine funktionierende Lösung wäre ebenso der Selbstmord!
Unheimlich ressourcenschonend und sozial der Idealzustand weil es Andere bestimmt nötiger hätten den Platz auf diesen Planeten zu Besitzen.
Leider muss ich zugeben noch längst nicht derArt menschlich Einwandfrei zu sein.Schande über mich aber ich habe einen gesunden Egoismus.
Mag auch daran liegen das ich nicht Jesus heisse und nichtmal Löcher in den Händen habe.
Alle Anderen dürfen ruhig über meinen Lösungsvorschlag aus der Misere nachdenken.

Aber man sieht es gibt sie die "ultimative Lösung"der Menschheitsprobleme.

Mal weniger ironisch...eigentlich läuft doch alles wie in den letzten paar tausend Jahre menschlicher Geschichte.
Die nachfolgenden Generationen werden ebenso noch genug zum Meckern finden selbst wenn ihnen wegen der Umwelt mal ein 2. Kopf wachsen sollte.

Dinosaurier sind übrigens trotz intakten Ökosystem ausgestorben was auch eine Überlegung Wert ist.


----------



## seahawk (25. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*

Oder auf Fleisch verzichten, dann kann man auch einmal im Jahr innerhalb Europas in den Urlaub fliegen. Auf jeden Fall muss man die CO2 Entstehung beim Preis des Produktes merken.


----------



## Cook2211 (25. Mai 2019)

*YouTube-Video &quot;Die Zerstörung der CDU&quot; schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



guss schrieb:


> Das ist meiner Ansicht nach Unfug. Selbstverständlich ist es vollkommen legitim als Bürger Missstände aufzuzeigen, selbst wenn man keine Lösung dafür kennt..



Das ist meiner Ansicht nach Unfug.

Sachliche Kritik: Kann, muss und darf jeder Zeit sein.

Auf YouTube plakativ und möglichst werbewirksam „rumschreien“, Fakten zurechtbiegen und das Wort Zerstörung benutzen: Das muss nicht sein. Das ist kein vernünftiger und konstruktiver Stil.
Der Typ ist und bleibt mMn ein Würstchen, das unter dem Strich nur darauf aus ist, seine 5 Minuten Ruhm zu bekommen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



seahawk schrieb:


> Oder auf Fleisch verzichten, dann kann man auch einmal im Jahr innerhalb Europas in den Urlaub fliegen. Auf jeden Fall muss man die CO2 Entstehung beim Preis des Produktes merken.


Das ist ja schon lange mein Vorschlag. Anstatt Arbeit zu besteuern, denn warum z.B. sollen Altenpfleger dafür betraft werden, dass sie Menschen helfen, sollte der Ressourcenverbrauch besteuert werden. Das ist vom Aufwand genau dasselbe, die eine Umsatzsteuer. Trifft dann aber jene hart, die viel Verbrauchen und genau die werden sich wehren. Und wenn vor allem CO2, das reicht vermutlich als Basis für jede Berechnung, teuer wird, dann werden viele Produkte mit massiver Umweltverschmutzung auch sehr teuer.

Es gibt genug Lösungswege, es gibt aber umso mehr blockierende Betonköpfe, sobald eine Lösung auch nur einen Cent kostet.


----------



## micha34 (25. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*

Es wird nur die hart Treffen die das zusätzliche Geld nicht mehr aufbringen können.
Aber auch dieses kann man machen. Ressourcensteuer.Angefangen auf nationaler Ebene mit Deutschland als Vorreiter.

Wohl dem der bei der zukünftigen Finanzbeschaffung flexibel ist.


----------



## Andregee (25. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video &quot;Die Zerstörung der CDU&quot; schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



aloha84 schrieb:


> Der Link geht nicht.
> 
> Dass es in vielen ländlichen oder strukturschwachen Regionen Probleme gibt bestreitet niemand, ich wohne sogar in einer solchen.
> Bundesweit gesehen haben wir jedoch fast Vollbeschäftigung, das ist nunmal ein Fakt der nicht von der Hand zu weisen ist..


Ah ja

YouTube

[emoji23]

Gesendet von meinem HTC One_M8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Leob12 (25. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video &quot;Die Zerstörung der CDU&quot; schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Das ist meiner Ansicht nach Unfug.
> 
> Sachliche Kritik: Kann, muss und darf jeder Zeit sein.
> 
> ...



Aber ganz ehrlich: Man kann nicht von jedem konstruktiven Stil fordern wenn es nicht einmal die Parteien selbst bewerkstelligen können. 
Aber ein Youtuber der sich doch recht ordentlich vorbereitet und das geht meines Erachtens über 5 Min Ruhm hinaus. 
Das ginge weitaus polemischer und populistischer. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## guss (25. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



micha34 schrieb:


> Die Praxis zeigt ja das es kein "uns" im Sinne einer weltweiten oder  europäischen Lösung gibt.Bestenfalls auf nationaler Ebene was aber auch  eher Wunschdenken bleibt.



Stimmt gibt es derzeit nicht, wir alle könnten aber bei der Eurowahl einen ersten Schritt in die richtige Richtung wählen. Mit Demokratie in Europa (DiEM25) tritt zum ersten Mal eine europaweite, grenzüberschreitende Bewegung von Demokraten zur Wahl an. Ob das alles wie im Sande verläuft und nichts bringt oder, ob daraus etwas für die Zukunft wächst, hängt allein an uns Wählern. 

Aber Du hast natürlich recht, Selbstmord ist immer eine Lösung. Das hat schon vor Jahren das kleine Arschloch erkannt


----------



## Cook2211 (25. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video &quot;Die Zerstörung der CDU&quot; schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Aber ganz ehrlich: Man kann nicht von jedem konstruktiven Stil fordern wenn es nicht einmal die Parteien selbst bewerkstelligen können.
> Aber ein Youtuber der sich doch recht ordentlich vorbereitet und das geht meines Erachtens über 5 Min Ruhm hinaus.



Na ja, die „ordentliche Vorbereitung“ bzw. was er daraus macht ist zumindest mal fragwürdig. 

Rezo-Video: Die interessanteste Frage stellt er nicht | ZEIT ONLINE


----------



## guss (25. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video &quot;Die Zerstörung der CDU&quot; schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Rezo-Video: Die interessanteste Frage stellt er nicht | ZEIT ONLINE



Haarspalterei und mehr nicht.


----------



## Cook2211 (25. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video &quot;Die Zerstörung der CDU&quot; schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



guss schrieb:


> Haarspalterei und mehr nicht.



Interessant. Sich Dinge zurecht zu biegen und zu verdrehen um die eigene Argumentation zu stützen findest du also okay, das zu kritisieren ist für dich jedoch Haarspalterei. Das lässt tief blicken.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video &quot;Die Zerstörung der CDU&quot; schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



guss schrieb:


> Haarspalterei und mehr nicht.


Es ist nicht Haarspalterei, es ist z.T. falsch. Sätze wie z.B.: _"...Die Einkommen sind fast überall gestiegen, nicht nur bei den Gutverdienern..."_ stimmen einfach nicht. Sie mitteln, vergessen das untere Drittel und berücksichtigen nicht die in den letzten Jahren massiven Kostensteigerungen insbesondere der Mieten und für Obst und Gemüse sowie Milchprodukte, die am Warenkorb des unteren wirtschaftlichen Drittels überproportional wirken.

Die systematischen Fehler, die die Zeit beschreibt sind ebenso wie in anderen Faktenchecks im Großen und Ganzen stimmig, ändern aber nichts an den Kernaussagen. Und Lösungesansätze bieten die Dampfplauderer von Journalisten auch nicht.


----------



## Leob12 (25. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video &amp;amp;quot;Die Zerstörung der CDU&amp;amp;quot; schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Na ja, die „ordentliche Vorbereitung“ bzw. was er daraus macht ist zumindest mal fragwürdig.
> 
> Rezo-Video: Die interessanteste Frage stellt er nicht | ZEIT ONLINE


Vermutlich kann man, wenn man sich Reden von Politikern ansieht, ebenfalls derartige Probleme feststellen. 

Ich habe mir seine Quellen auch angesehen, und nach wissenschaftlichen Kriterien kann man da einiges nicht brauchen. Aber immerhin gibt er seine Quellen an. 
Würden die tollen Journalisten jeden Wortschwall der Politiker derart auseinandernehmen, das wäre toll. Aber bei einem Youtuber kann man das ja leichter, vor allem wenn es eh nur ein "Würstchen ist, das Aufmerksamkeit braucht". 

Macht er Fehler? Ja, und? Die Journalisten sollten lieber die Dampfplauderer derart sezieren, aber das macht dann ja kaum jemand...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## guss (25. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video &quot;Die Zerstörung der CDU&quot; schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Interessant. Sich Dinge zurecht zu biegen und zu verdrehen um die eigene Argumentation zu stützen findest du also okay, das zu kritisieren ist für dich jedoch Haarspalterei. Das lässt tief blicken.



Der Witz ist, dass dort eben nichts verdreht wurde. Sich etwas zurecht zu biegen, finde ich zwar auch nicht okay, aber in diesem Fall ist es meiner Meinung nach zu verzeihen. Der Typ produziert Musikvideos... Seine Kernaussagen stimmen einfach.


----------



## Cook2211 (25. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video &quot;Die Zerstörung der CDU&quot; schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



guss schrieb:


> Der Witz ist, dass dort eben nichts verdreht wurde. Sich etwas zurecht zu biegen, finde ich zwar auch nicht okay, aber in diesem Fall ist es meiner Meinung nach zu verzeihen. Der Typ produziert Musikvideos... Seine Kernaussagen stimmen einfach.



1. Doch, Fakten wurden teilweise verdreht.

2. Nein, sowas ist mMn nicht zu verzeihen. 

Ich hätte Respekt vor der Kritik, wenn sie Fakten korrekt wiedergeben, und sachlich dargelegt würde. So ist das für mich aber nur ein nach Aufmerksamkeit heischender Tuppes.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir seine Quellen auch angesehen, und nach wissenschaftlichen Kriterien kann man da einiges nicht brauchen. Aber immerhin gibt er seine Quellen an.
> Würden die tollen Journalisten jeden Wortschwall der Politiker derart auseinandernehmen, das wäre toll.



Das tun die klassischen Medien ständig. Sie haben aber, anders als das Würstchen, keine YouTube Schäfchen die wie wild auf sowas klicken. Und sie machen es eben (außer der Bild) nicht so plakativ.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video &quot;Die Zerstörung der CDU&quot; schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ich hätte Respekt vor der Kritik, wenn sie Fakten korrekt wiedergeben


Das ist wie die typische Praktikeraussage: "Ganz genau".
Es gibt weder "korrekte" Daten, noch ganz genaue. Aus-
sagen ohne statischen Fehlerbalken sind immer falsch. 

Punkt.


----------



## Cook2211 (25. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video &quot;Die Zerstörung der CDU&quot; schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es gibt weder "korrekte" Daten, noch ganz genaue.



Es ging mir um etwas anderes. Wird von einem Graphen ein Stück abgeschnitten, dann wird der "Fakt", den dieser Graph eigentlich darstellt, schlichtweg nicht korrekt wiedergegeben. Es wird sich etwas zurechtgebogen, um eine Aussage in ein dramatisches Licht zu rücken. Und darum ging es mir.  Ob der Graph in Gänze dann etwas korrekt abbildet, steht auf einem ganz anderen Blatt


----------



## Leob12 (25. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video &quot;Die Zerstörung der CDU&quot; schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Das tun die klassischen Medien ständig. Sie haben aber, anders als das Würstchen, keine YouTube Schäfchen die wie wild auf sowas klicken. Und sie machen es eben (außer der Bild) nicht so plakativ.


Das machen Medien, ja, aber zeige mir bitte 50 minütige Reden von Politikern wo deine hohen Maßstäbe erfüllt werden. Denn wenn sowas für ihn gilt, dann ebenso für Politiker. 

Und dramatische Überschriften gibt es ständig. Nur weil der CDU das Wort "Zerstörung" nicht passt, weil ganz böse und unsachlich, wird darauf herumgehackt. 

Wieso sind alles Schäfchen? Er hat auf beiden Kanälen zusammen 2,5 Mio Abonnenten, sein Video hat jetzt 9,4 Mio Aufrufe. Alles Schafe?


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video &quot;Die Zerstörung der CDU&quot; schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Es ging mir um etwas anderes. Wird von einem Graphen ein Stück abgeschnitten, dann wird der "Fakt", den dieser Graph eigentlich darstellt, schlichtweg nicht korrekt wiedergegeben.


Warum? Es geht um Deutschland und die Probleme hier, nicht um den Vergleich mit anderen Ländern. Seine Zahlen sind "korrekt", die Quellen angegeben. Der Bengel macht sprachliche Fehler, verwechselt Dinge, darum nehme ich ihn nicht sonderlich ernst, er verbreitet bekanntes, nichts neues. Wenn es aber hilft, dass seine Millionen Zuhörer beginnen nachzudenken, ist viel gewonnen.

Und ja, bis 1914 wurde ebenso viel vererbt. Dann ist ja alles gut so, oder? Oder hätte man 1918 unsere Blutsauger wie in Frankreich ab 1789 guillotinieren sollen? Warum durfte die Gruppe Menschen ihre Lehen, die sie gegen Auflagen wie Bereitstellung eines Heeres bekamen, behalten? Und warum ist es in Ordnung, wenn heute wieder Zustände wie im Kaiserreich erreicht werden? Gar nichts ist in Ordnung und über das Thema muss diskutiert werden. Wird es aber wieder nicht, es wird zerredet, an Personen fest gemacht, relativiert etc.

Also noch einmal. Die Kernaussagen stimmen. Was sind unsere Lösungen? Ich nannte schon ein paar, nennt Eure.


----------



## Cook2211 (25. Mai 2019)

*YouTube-Video &quot;Die Zerstörung der CDU&quot; schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Das machen Medien, ja, aber zeige mir bitte 50 minütige Reden von Politikern wo deine hohen Maßstäbe erfüllt werden. Denn wenn sowas für ihn gilt, dann ebenso für Politiker.



Ich werde sicherlich nicht irgendwelche Reden von irgendwelchen Politikern heraussuchen. Faktenverdreher gibt es unter den Politikern aktuell aber leider genug. Trump, Johnson, Farage....
Würstchen hätte als gutes Beispiel vorangehen können, hat er aber nicht getan. Von daher ist sein schönes Video auch nicht mehr wert als das, was Politiker sich erzählen und zurechtbiegen.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Und dramatische Überschriften gibt es ständig. Nur weil der CDU das Wort "Zerstörung" nicht passt, weil ganz böse und unsachlich, wird darauf herumgehackt.



Auch hier hätte Würstchen es ganz einfach besser also andere machen können. Stattdessen setzt er auf billigste Trump-Rhetorik.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Wieso sind alles Schäfchen? Er hat auf beiden Kanälen zusammen 2,5 Mio Abonnenten, sein Video hat jetzt 9,4 Mio Aufrufe. Alles Schafe?



Teils Schafe, ja, teils Leute die wohl einfach neugierig sind, weil das Thema im Moment hoch kocht.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Warum? Es geht um Deutschland und die Probleme hier, nicht um den Vergleich mit anderen Ländern. Seine Zahlen sind "korrekt", die Quellen angegeben. Der Bengel macht sprachliche Fehler, verwechselt Dinge, darum nehme ich ihn nicht sonderlich ernst, er verbreitet bekanntes, nichts neues. Wenn es aber hilft, dass seine Millionen Zuhörer beginnen nachzudenken, ist viel gewonnen.



Leute, die sich solche Typen, sprich Influencer, reinziehen, haben mMn nicht genug in der Birne, um zum Nachdenken gebracht zu werden. Das ist aber nur meine Meinung.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video &quot;Die Zerstörung der CDU&quot; schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Leute, die sich solche Typen, sprich Influencer, reinziehen, haben mMn nicht genug in der Birne, um zum Nachdenken gebracht zu werden. Das ist aber nur meine Meinung.


Wir waren alle mal jung.


----------



## Cook2211 (25. Mai 2019)

*YouTube-Video &quot;Die Zerstörung der CDU&quot; schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wir waren alle mal jung.



In meiner Jugend gab es nicht andere Jugendliche die über solche Macht der Beeinflussung verfügten wie die Influencer heutzutage. Und das was diese Influencer den Jugendlichen ins Gehirn pflanzen, hat mMn oftmals nichts mit „zum Nachdenken anregen“ zu tun, sondern eher mit Verdummung. Und ich sehe da eine sehr große Gefahr.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*

Morgen in PamS: Jüngster CDU-Wähler (51) – "Ich finde die Union immer noch absolut zeitgemäß"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Cook2211 schrieb:


> In meiner Jugend gab es nicht andere Jugendliche  die über solche Macht der Beeinflussung verfügten wie die Influencer  heutzutage. Und das was diese Influencer den Jugendlichen ins Gehirn  pflanzen, hat mMn oftmals nichts mit „zum Nachdenken anregen“ zu tun,  sondern eher mit Verdummung. Und ich sehe da eine sehr große  Gefahr.


Hast Du keine Bravo gelesen und an den Lippen irgendwelcher "Stars" gehängt? Es haben sich nur die Medien geändert, nicht die Prinzipien. Ein junger Kuhnert erreicht als Jusovorsitzender heute dasselbe, was Schröder als Jusovorsitzender erreichte. Provozieren geht immer.


----------



## Leob12 (25. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video &quot;Die Zerstörung der CDU&quot; schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> In meiner Jugend gab es nicht andere Jugendliche die über solche Macht der Beeinflussung verfügten wie die Influencer heutzutage. Und das was diese Influencer den Jugendlichen ins Gehirn pflanzen, hat mMn oftmals nichts mit „zum Nachdenken anregen“ zu tun, sondern eher mit Verdummung. Und ich sehe da eine sehr große Gefahr.



Stimmt, Verdummung gab es früher nicht...
Jedes Massenmedium ist eine potenzielle Gefahr. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cook2211 (25. Mai 2019)

*YouTube-Video &quot;Die Zerstörung der CDU&quot; schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Stimmt, Verdummung gab es früher nicht...



Das habe ich so nicht gesagt. Dass aber heutzutage Leute, die selber noch grün hinter den Ohren sind Meinungen machen und Millionen von Jugendlichen beeinflussen finde ich schon recht fragwürdig.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Hast Du keine Bravo gelesen und an den Lippen irgendwelcher "Stars" gehängt? Es haben sich nur die Medien geändert, nicht die Prinzipien. Ein junger Kuhnert erreicht als Jusovorsitzender heute dasselbe, was Schröder als Jusovorsitzender erreichte. Provozieren geht immer.



Das alles hat heutzutage ganz andere Dimensionen angenommen, vor allem, da die Influencer fernab jeglicher inhaltlicher Kontrolle stehen. Die können sich zunächst mal erzählen was sie wollen und die Jugendlichen hängen an ihren Lippen.


----------



## seahawk (25. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*

Kühnert und einen Influencer kann man aber nicht vergleichen. Kühnert verdient nicht mehr wenn er mehr Leute erreicht. Bisschen Vorsicht ist immer angebracht, oder glaubt einer alle Frauen rasieren sich ihre Beine im Wohnzimmer mit Teddy und Lichterkette?


----------



## Cook2211 (25. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



seahawk schrieb:


> Kühnert und einen Influencer kann man aber nicht vergleichen. Kühnert verdient nicht mehr wenn er mehr Leute erreicht.



Vor allem darin sehe ich auch ein Problem.

Und in der Tatsache, dass Influencer eben vor allem gerne das erzählen, was ihr „Gönner“ oder „Sponsor“ möchte das sie erzählen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



seahawk schrieb:


> Kühnert verdient nicht mehr wenn er mehr Leute erreicht.


Doch, denn Popularität sichert ihm die Frunde der politischen Ämter. Es sind immer ähnliche Mechanismen, und hin und wieder mit etwas Glück trifft man auf Idealisten, denen es nur um Sache und weniger um persönliche Bereicherung geht.



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Das alles hat heutzutage ganz andere Dimensionen  angenommen, vor allem, da die Influencer fernab jeglicher inhaltlicher  Kontrolle stehen. Die können sich zunächst mal erzählen was sie wollen  und die Jugendlichen hängen an ihren Lippen.


Warum willst Du Menschen in einem freien Staat kontrollieren? Auch Otto, als Influenzer meiner Generation, hat in den Siebzigern frei gesprochen und mit Sätzen wie "Heil Hitler Herr Filbinger" ziemlich harte Politik betrieben. Auch Menschen wie Udo Lindenberg hingen wir an den Lippen. Es hat sich wenig geändert. Um auch Millionen Folgende zu kommen, die auch wirklich mitbekommen, was man verbreitet, muss man ziemlich weit oben auf der Hierarchieleiter des Show Business stehen. Das sind auch nur eine Handvoll Influenzer.


----------



## Cook2211 (25. Mai 2019)

*YouTube-Video &quot;Die Zerstörung der CDU&quot; schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Warum willst Du Menschen in einem freien Staat kontrollieren?.



Ich will Menschen in einem freien Staat nicht kontrollieren. Für klassische Medien und Journalisten gibt es im Prinzip aber durchaus gewisse inhaltliche Spielregeln. Für Influencer gibt es die nicht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video &quot;Die Zerstörung der CDU&quot; schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Für Influencer gibt es die nicht.


Für Rockstars, Schauspieler und Komidianten galten die aber nie. Für mich sind Influenzer keine Journalisten. Das sind zwei Welten. So wie Journalisten rein gar nichts mit wissenschaftlichen Methoden am Hut haben. Auch das sind zwei Welten. Und wissenschaftliche Methoden haben wenig mit "Wahrheit" zu tun.

Man sieht also, der Weg von Influenzer zu "Wahrheit" ist ziemlich weit.


----------



## Cook2211 (25. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video &quot;Die Zerstörung der CDU&quot; schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Für Rockstars, Schauspieler und Komidianten galten die aber nie. Für mich sind Influenzer keine Journalisten. Das sind zwei Welten. So wie Journalisten rein gar nichts mit wissenschaftlichen Methoden am Hut haben.



Ich sehe nun mal soziale Netzwerke, Influencer und deren Meinungsmache extrem kritisch.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video &quot;Die Zerstörung der CDU&quot; schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ich sehe nun mal soziale Netzwerke, Influencer und deren Meinungsmache extrem kritisch.


Mache ich etwas anderes? Es ist reine Unterhaltung. Und das bestimmte Menschen jedem Schlangenölverkäufer glauben schenken, muss man einfach akzeptieren. Das ist beim Brexit so, wie bei vielen anderen Wahlen. Ich werde nie verstehen, warum denkende Menschen eine AfD wählen. Aber ich muss auch nicht alles verstehen.


----------



## Cook2211 (25. Mai 2019)

*YouTube-Video &quot;Die Zerstörung der CDU&quot; schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Mache ich etwas anderes? Es ist reine Unterhaltung. Und das bestimmte Menschen jedem Schlangenölverkäufer glauben schenken, muss man einfach akzeptieren. Das ist beim Brexit so, wie bei vielen anderen Wahlen. Ich werde nie verstehen, warum denkende Menschen eine AfD wählen. Aber ich muss auch nicht alles verstehen.



Das stimmt. Man muss nicht alles verstehen.
In einem Punkt bei diesem YouTube Video bin ich mir jedenfalls ziemlich sicher. Den Leuten, die dem Video Beifall klatschen geht es mMn oftmals vermutlich gar nicht um den Inhalt. Denn die aufgezeigten Inhalte sind allesamt mehr als hinlänglich bekannt und in den Medien (und auch von der Politik) bereits von vorne bis hinten durchgekaut worden. Ich denke, sie klatschen Beifall, wegen der anstachelnden Rhetorik. Und das finde ich bedenklich.
Deswegen bin ich auch nicht der Meinung, dass das Video Leute zum Nachdenken anregt. Zumindest die meisten nicht. Es befriedigt wohl eher die Sensationslust.


----------



## seahawk (25. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Doch, denn Popularität sichert ihm die Frunde der politischen Ämter. Es sind immer ähnliche Mechanismen, und hin und wieder mit etwas Glück trifft man auf Idealisten, denen es nur um Sache und weniger um persönliche Bereicherung geht.



Kühnert unterliegt aber einer innerparteilichen und demokratischen Kontrolle. Gefällt der den Mitgliedern nicht was er sagt, dann wird er nicht in entsprechende Posten gewählt. Ein Influenzer unterliegt keiner Kontrolle und man muss sich immer klar machen, das Social Media heute noch stärker manipuliert ist als die normalen Medien, da Interessengruppen jeglicher Art dieses Instrument heute nutzen. Das reicht von dem Interesse einfach mehr Follower zu haben und mehr Geld zu verdienen, über übliche Lobbyisten bis hin zu ausländischen Geheimdiensten.

Ein ähnliches Video über ein kaufbares Produkt mit entsprechender Empfehlung eines Konkurrenzproduktes würde sehr wahrscheinlich als versteckte Werbung abgemahnt werden.


----------



## Leob12 (25. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video &quot;Die Zerstörung der CDU&quot; schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ich werde sicherlich nicht irgendwelche Reden von irgendwelchen Politikern heraussuchen. Faktenverdreher gibt es unter den Politikern aktuell aber leider genug. Trump, Johnson, Farage....
> Würstchen hätte als gutes Beispiel vorangehen können, hat er aber nicht getan. Von daher ist sein schönes Video auch nicht mehr wert als das, was Politiker sich erzählen und zurechtbiegen.


Ich rede da gar nicht von diesen Politikern. 
Nö, er ist mit gutem Beispiel vorangegangen. Er hat eine sachlich fundierte Kritik abgegeben. Ob diese Kritik hier deinen völlig übersteigerten Maßstäben gerecht wird oder nicht, ist irrelevant. 



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Auch hier hätte Würstchen es ganz einfach besser also andere machen können. Stattdessen setzt er auf billigste Trump-Rhetorik.


Inwiefern ist das "Trump-Rhetorik"? Er benutzt keine Kraftausdrücke, er wird nicht persönlich, im Gegensatz zu dir. Du nutzt hier eher Trump-Muster indem du jemanden als Würstchen hinstellst. Nimm dich doch selbst an der Nase und erfülle deine eigenen Erwartungen wenigstens selbst. 



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Leute, die sich solche Typen, sprich Influencer, reinziehen, haben mMn nicht genug in der Birne, um zum Nachdenken gebracht zu werden. Das ist aber nur meine Meinung.


Heute sind es Influencer, vor ein paar Jahrzehnten waren es andere Leute. 



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Das habe ich so nicht gesagt. Dass aber heutzutage Leute, die selber noch grün hinter den Ohren sind Meinungen machen und Millionen von Jugendlichen beeinflussen finde ich schon recht fragwürdig.
> Das alles hat heutzutage ganz andere Dimensionen angenommen, vor allem, da die Influencer fernab jeglicher inhaltlicher Kontrolle stehen. Die können sich zunächst mal erzählen was sie wollen und die Jugendlichen hängen an ihren Lippen.


Er ist 27, aber natürlich entscheiden gewisse Person wer noch grün hinter den Ohren ist und wer nicht. 
Ob es jetzt Influencer sind, oder früher als Printmedien noch mehr Einfluss hatten halt irgendwelche Redakteure oder Schreiberlinge, es ändert sich nichts. Früher war es da nicht besser. Heute kann sich jeder im Internet informieren, früher gab es dafür nur Zeitung oder Radio. Auch die wurden meines Wissens nicht kontrolliert. 



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Vor allem darin sehe ich auch ein Problem.
> 
> Und in der Tatsache, dass Influencer eben vor allem gerne das erzählen, was ihr „Gönner“ oder „Sponsor“ möchte das sie erzählen.


Stimmt, Korruption gab es nie, Einflussnahme von Politikern auf die Medien ist ebenso vollkommen neu. 
Und wer ist denn hier der "Gönner", die mysteriöse Gestalt im Hintergrund? 



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ich sehe nun mal soziale Netzwerke, Influencer und deren Meinungsmache extrem kritisch.


Wieso immer derart negativ gegen Influencer? Hat dir mal jemand Schlangenöl verkaufen wollen? 
Es ist einfach ein neues Medium, und der Umgang damit muss gelernt werden. Das ist jetzt keine "dumme Jugend die jedem nachläuft und faul ist".


----------



## INU.ID (25. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



Colonel Faulkner schrieb:


> Trau‘, schau‘, wem! „Die Zerstörung der CDU“ – oder: Der FakeVlogger.


Ich kann auf der Seite viele Behauptungen und   Unterstellungen/Mutmaßungen bzgl. der Aktion lesen, bin aber irgendwie   nicht in der Lage entsprechende Nachweise, Quelle, oder sonstige   Hinweise zu finden. Die Behauptungen erreichen größtenteils noch nicht   mal den Status schlechter/mangelhafter Schein-Indizien. Es wird sich   einfach etwas zusammenfantasiert. Irgendwie muß ich da sofort an sowas   wie "Verschwörungstheorie" denken, keine Ahnung warum... ^^


interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und ähnlich sehe ich die heutigen  Youtuber, zumindest bei dem bisschen, was ich von ihnen  mitbekomme.


Das überrascht mich jetzt doch. Verallgemeinerung (alle YouTuber sind  gleich) und Nichtwissen (bisschen mitbekommen), die beste Grundlage für  eine Meinung bzw. belastbare Kritik.


> Es hat keine Substanz. Es ist eine Meinung, aber keine wissenschaftlich fundierte.


Angegeben sind 252 Quellen, viele davon sind die uns täglich mit  Informationen versorgenden Medien. Und keine wissenschaftlich fundierte  Meinung? Interessant, bauen seine Aussagen zu einem großen Teil zb. auf  den Meinungen/Ergebnissen von 12.000 deutschsprachigen Wissenschaftlern und Forschern  auf, die wiederum von weiteren 13.000 weltweiten Wissenschaftlern und  Forschern unterstützt werden. Wie genau wissenschaftlich fundiert  brauchst du es denn? Vielleicht noch bissl Quellmaterial zu den Drohnen-Einsätzen? Oder dass die Airbase Ramstein beteiligt, und es auch schon lange bekannt ist? Oder hier mal kurz reinschauen.Vielleicht noch etwas zur Ausbreitung der Leiharbeit,  die als unsicherer Arbeitsplatz für eine entsprechende Entwicklung  (geringere Löhne, höhere Dynamik und damit Unsicherheit usw) in der  Bevölkerung beigetragen hat? Ich kann dir für die meisten Behauptungen  im Video weitere Quellen liefern (die du vermutlich sogar selbst  eigentlich sehr genau kennst...), die unterm Strich die Kernaussagen des  Video bestätigen. Natürlich nicht alles "wissenschaftlich" bestätigt,  aber das ändert an deren Korrektheit nur sehr selten etwas (wie du  vermutlich ebenfalls genau weißt). 


interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die Hautkritik am hier diskutierten Youtuber ist, dass er keine Lösungen bietet.


Wirklich? Das ist es jetzt? Man darf nicht energisch auf Probleme  hinweisen, und eine Politik die diese nicht ausreichend in den Fokus  nimmt, wenn man selbst keine Lösungen kennt? Komm schon, sowas ist doch  kompletter Humbug. Zumal er zumindest tlw. auf Lösungen verweist,  nämlich einfach mal den Wissenschaftlern und Forschern zuzuhören, die  viele Lösungen / Lösungsmöglichkeiten kennen, und dies tlw. seit  Jahrzehnten.

Sorry, aber bei aller Liebe, hier kann ich gewissen Meinungen einfach  nicht nachvollziehen. Zumal solche Aktionen (auch die Schülerstreiks  jeden Freitag) keinerlei negative Auswirkungen haben können. Sie  steigern (zumindest kurzfristig) mal wieder das Interesse an der  Politik, zeigen mit dem Finger auf die größtenteils Verantworlichen,  setzen diese unter Druck (bzw. wecken mal wieder auf), und verschieben  darüber hinaus vielleicht auch noch minimal das Kräfteverhältnis (ein  paar Menschen werden mal wieder eine andere Partei wählen, bzw.  überhaupt wählen gehen).

Wer glaubt Rezo wollte mit seinem Video alle (oder auch nur manche) der  erwähnten Probleme lösen, hat es entweder gar nicht gesehen, oder  überhaupt nicht verstanden. 


interessierterUser schrieb:


> Infrage stellen kann jeder.


Dann frag dich mal länger als 6 Sekunden, warum sein Video so ein Beben   losgebrochen hat, wenn er nichts anderes getan hat, was (und das stimmt   sogar 100%ig, eine gewisse Reichweite vorausgesetzt) auch jeder andere   gekonnt *hätte*. 

Es ist einfach nicht die Aufgabe von Rezo (oder Journalisten) die  Lösungen zu finden, die die dafür ja bezahlten Politiker nicht finden  wollen. Klar, wenn es nach mit geht würden die Wissenschaftler regieren,  die die Lösungen haben, denn dann werden sie auch definitiv umgesetzt.  Aber so funktioniert unser System nicht. Also ja, meiner Meinung nach  hat jeder das Recht auf die Fehler hinzuweisen, die die vom Volk  finanzierten Politiker machen. Aber es ist unsere Pflicht die Politik so  zu nutzen/motivieren, dass diese Lösungen gefunden und umgesetzt  werden.

Ist doch totaler Unsinn zu sagen man dürfe nur dann auf Fehler  hinweisen, wenn man eine Lösung hat. Natürlich darf ich sagen "Wie  produzieren für ca. 160% der Weltbevölkerung Nahrung, trotzdem stirbt  alle 10 Sekunden ein KIND." - ohne eine Lösung dafür in petto zu haben.  Oder dass die Tomaten aus der EU die Bauern in Afrika zu Flüchtlingen machen.  Natürlich ist die Politik an solchen Entwicklungen schuld. Und  natürlich darf sowas kritisiert werden, auch wenn man keine Lösung kennt  - was übrigens nicht bedeutet dass es keine Lösung gibt.


interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es ist nicht Haarspalterei, es ist z.T. falsch. Sätze wie z.B.: _"...Die Einkommen sind fast überall gestiegen, nicht nur bei den Gutverdienern..."_ stimmen einfach nicht.


Und was ändert das? Wenn einige Aussagen so nicht korrekt sind, was   ändert das unterm Strich? Kann man eine Aussage so ändern, dass die   Kritik an sich (bzgl. Einkommen, Armut, Steuerlast usw) wieder stimmt,   ist es genau das - Haarspalterei. Zumal es auch ein Zeichen ist, dass da   eben keine professionelle Kampagne hinter steht. So what? Es ist genau   wie ich weiter vorne schon sagte: Man hat Michael Moore damals u.a.   dafür kritisiert, dass die komplette Szene in der Bank mit dem Gewehr   (man bekommt ein Gewehr zur Kontoeröffnung) gestellt war. Korrekt, die   Szene war gestellt.

Manipulieren für die Botschaft. Die Bank hat  nie zur Kontoeröffnung in  der Filiale ein Gewehr ausgehändigt. Wahr ist  aber, dass die Bank einem  ein Gewehr zu Kontoeröffnung schenkt. Welche  Relevanz hat jetzt die  Tatsache, dass die ganze Szene im Film "Fake"  war, wenn die Kernaussage  "Kontoeröffnung = gratis Gewehr" unverändert  ist? Also selbst wenn  einige Aussagen in dem Video so nicht  korrekt sind, so lange sie in  fehlerbereinigter Form an der  übergeordneten Aussage nichts ändern, wen  interessierts? Und ja, genau  sowas ist mMn Haarspalterei. Zumal ich  Rezo (anders als Michael Moore)  aktuell noch nicht mal Absicht  unterstellen würde.


Cook2211 schrieb:


> So ist das für mich aber nur ein nach Aufmerksamkeit heischender Tuppes.


Was mMn natürlich kompletter Käse ist, wenn du die Aufmerksamkeit für   ihn selbst unterstellst. Allerdings würde ich dir 100% zustimmen, wenn   du meinst es wäre beabsichtigt diese Aufmerksamkeit auf das Thema zu   lenken.

Und ich will auch kurz begründen warum ich Ersteres für  Käse halte: Er  ist alles, nur kein Politik-Youtuber. Es macht also  überhaupt keinen  Sinn politische Aufmerksamkeit erzeugen zu wollen, wenn  man eigentlich 0  Politik macht. Zumal sein Kanal von Anfang an sehr  beliebt war, und  ein überdurchschnittliches Wachstum hingelegt hat. Es  macht also gleich  aus mehreren Gründen gar keinen Sinn, ihm sowas zu  unterstellen. Die  Tatsache dass das (wo das Video hochgeladen wurde)  sein Zweitkanal ist,  er aber auf seinem (aktuell pausierten) Hauptkanal  mit ~1,6Mio fast 3x  mehr Abonnenten hat, mal ganz außen vor gelassen.

Nicht das man mich falsch versteht, ich bin kein "Fan" von Rezo, auch wenn ich gelegentlich mal ein Video von/mit ihm anschaue (Beispiel.  Aber große Teile der aktuell gegen ihn gerichtetem Kritik ist einfach  nur größtenteils spekulierter Bullshit mit einer Prise Unterstellungen,  ohne handfeste Indizien oder Relevanz. Klar, sowas gehört immer auch  dazu, ist aber auch immer genau so nervig. Das Video nicht gesehen  haben, aber es kritisieren. Seine sonstigen Inhalte nicht kennen, aber  ihn dafür kritisieren. Ihn selbst kein Stück zu kennen (nicht mal dieses  "virtuelle Fake-Kennen", wenn man zb. dutzende/hunderte Videos von  jemandem gesehen hat, und glaubt ihn zu kennen), aber seinen Charakter  kritisieren, oder ihn sogar beleidigen. Also auch noch selbst das tun,  was man ihm unterstellt. Respekt.

Find ich persönlich bissl schwach. Er macht eigentlich nichts anderes  wie die Schüler die seit Monaten für den Klimaschutz demonstrieren, nur  macht er es (bzgl. Themen) etwas breiter und persönlicher. Und der  Großteil "seiner" Behauptungen in seinem Video stammen von Dritten, und  nicht von ihm (siehe die 252 Quellen).


Cook2211 schrieb:


> Es wird sich etwas zurechtgebogen, um eine Aussage in ein dramatisches Licht zu rücken.


Sowas nennt man glaube ich auch Stilmittel. Die Fakten werden nicht  verdreht oder gefälscht (auch nicht zurecht gebogen), sie werden zur  Verdeutlichung lediglich dramatisiert. In der Politik (aber natürlich  nicht nur dort) macht man sowas auch gerne mal in beide Richtungen, eben  genau so wie man es gerade brauch (Grüße gehen raus an Michael Moore).

Sowas siehst du übrigens auch immer bei der Vorstellung neuer CPUs oder GPUs...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



INU.ID schrieb:


> bauen seine Aussagen zu einem großen Teil zb. auf  den Meinungen/Ergebnissen von 12.000 deutschsprachigen Wissenschaftlern und Forschern  auf, die wiederum von weiteren 13.000 weltweiten Wissenschaftlern und  Forschern unterstützt werden.


Ja, dafür lese ich seit vierzig Jahren American Scientific und verschlinge immer noch jeden Artikel, jeden Monat wieder. 

Nachtrag: Mist, ich hatte gelesen, "Deine Aussagen", die müden alten Augen. Und ja, seine Darstellung hat Fehler, wie sie in wissenschaftliochen Betrachtungen nicht passieren. Die liest aber keiner, weil es zu trocken ist.



INU.ID schrieb:


> Dann frag dich mal länger als 6 Sekunden, warum  sein Video so ein Beben   losgebrochen hat, wenn er nichts anderes getan  hat, was (und das stimmt   sogar 100%ig, eine gewisse Reichweite  vorausgesetzt) auch jeder andere   gekonnt *hätte*.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Weil er Reichweite hat. Stell Dir vor, einer dieser zehn Menschen würde ein Video mit so einem Inhalt twittern:
Twitter - Accounts mit den meisten Followern weltweit 2019 | Statistik

...


----------



## ColinMacLaren (25. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*

Nach dem Video, welches komplexe Themen entweder grob vereinfacht oder schlicht falsch wiedergibt überlege ich mir, doch die CDU zu wählen. Quasi als Protest gegen dieses Machwerk


----------



## Cook2211 (25. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Was mMn natürlich kompletter Käse ist, wenn du die Aufmerksamkeit für ihn selbst unterstellst. Allerdings würde ich dir 100% zustimmen, wenn du meinst es wäre beabsichtigt diese Aufmerksamkeit auf das Thema zu lenken.
> Und ich will auch kurz begründen warum ich Ersteres für  Käse halte: Er  ist alles, nur kein Politik-Youtuber. Es macht also  überhaupt keinen  Sinn politische Aufmerksamkeit erzeugen zu wollen, wenn  man eigentlich 0  Politik macht. Zumal sein Kanal von Anfang an sehr  beliebt war, und  ein überdurchschnittliches Wachstum hingelegt hat. Es  macht also gleich  aus mehreren Gründen gar keinen Sinn, ihm sowas zu  unterstellen. Die  Tatsache dass das (wo das Video hochgeladen wurde)  sein Zweitkanal ist,  er aber auf seinem (aktuell pausierten) Hauptkanal  mit ~1,6Mio fast 3x  mehr Abonnenten hat, mal ganz außen vor gelassen.
> Nicht das man mich falsch versteht, ich bin kein "Fan" von Rezo, auch wenn ich gelegentlich mal ein Video von/mit ihm anschaue (Beispiel.  Aber große Teile der aktuell gegen ihn gerichtetem Kritik ist einfach  nur größtenteils spekulierter Bullshit mit einer Prise Unterstellungen,  ohne handfeste Indizien oder Relevanz. Klar, sowas gehört immer auch  dazu, ist aber auch immer genau so nervig. Das Video nicht gesehen  haben, aber es kritisieren. Seine sonstigen Inhalte nicht kennen, aber  ihn dafür kritisieren. Ihn selbst kein Stück zu kennen (nicht mal dieses  "virtuelle Fake-Kennen", wenn man zb. dutzende/hunderte Videos von  jemandem gesehen hat, und glaubt ihn zu kennen), aber seinen Charakter  kritisieren, oder ihn sogar beleidigen. Also auch noch selbst das tun,  was man ihm unterstellt. Respekt.
> Find ich persönlich bissl schwach. Er macht eigentlich nichts anderes  wie die Schüler die seit Monaten für den Klimaschutz demonstrieren, nur  macht er es (bzgl. Themen) etwas breiter und persönlicher. Und der  Großteil "seiner" Behauptungen in seinem Video stammen von Dritten, und  nicht von ihm (siehe die 252 Quellen).



Oh, oh. Denkst du wirklich, der Typ ist Idealist und wollte mal auf etwas hinweisen?
Er ist YouTuber und Influencer. Dieser Typ Mensch will Aufmerksamkeit, er heischt darum. Dieser Typ Mensch will Follower. Das ist nun mal so. Und wenn Rezo sowas macht, und nächste Woche 1 Mio. Follower mehr hat, dann wird er sich zurücklehnen und sagen: Alles richtig gemacht!
Ich bin jedenfalls davon überzeugt, dass es ihm nicht um die Botschaft geht, denn die hätte er auch rhetorisch stilvoller verbreiten können, sondern um möglichst viel Aufmerksamkeit und Follower.



> Sowas nennt man glaube ich auch Stilmittel.



Hm. Kann man so sehen. Aber dann ist es ein mieser Stil. Ein Stil, mit dem Leute wie ein Boris Johnson eine ganze Nation in eine politische Ohnmacht gelotst haben.


----------



## Atma (25. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*

*Sehr* starkes Video von Rezo, wirklich hervorragend zusammengefasst und ebenso hervorragendes Pacing. Mir war schon lange klar, dass die Politiker von CDU, SPD und AfD vor Dummheit und Inkompetenz strotzen. Dass es aber *so* schlimm ist hat mich wirklich erschreckt. Rezo hat jegliche Aufmerksamkeit und all die Lobe vollends verdient.

Jegliche Worte fehlen mir hingegen bei Cook2211. Wie massiv du Rezo diskreditierst, ihm unterstellst nur die Masse anzustacheln, nur ein dummer Influencer zu sein der geil auf Follower ist und ihm jegliche Kompetenzen absprichst ist bezeichnend. Du bist nicht zufällig CDU Wähler?


----------



## INU.ID (25. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Weil er Reichweite hat.


Oder vielleicht weil er es so komprimiert und auf eine Partei fokussiert in einem Video präsentiert hat wie vorher keiner? "Reichweite" haben auch Sendungen im klassischen Fernsehen. Siehe zb. Böhmermann, und die Reaktionen auf sein Erdogan-Gedicht... ^^


> Stell Dir vor, einer dieser zehn Menschen würde ein Video mit so einem Inhalt twittern


Stell dir vor sie würden sowas NICHT twittern...


----------



## Cook2211 (25. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*

Auf Atmas Attacken gehe ich gar nicht erst ein, das ist mir zu blöd.

Deswegen fahre ich hiermit fort:



Leob12 schrieb:


> Nö, er ist mit gutem Beispiel vorangegangen. Er hat eine sachlich fundierte Kritik abgegeben. Ob diese Kritik hier deinen völlig übersteigerten Maßstäben gerecht wird oder nicht, ist irrelevant.



So sachlich fundiert ist die Kritik gar nicht, da er sich durchaus dem "Cherry Picking" hingibt, um seine Argumente zu untermauern. Nachzulesen in von mir verlinkten Artikeln.



> Inwiefern ist das "Trump-Rhetorik"? Er benutzt keine Kraftausdrücke, er wird nicht persönlich, im Gegensatz zu dir. Du nutzt hier eher Trump-Muster indem du jemanden als Würstchen hinstellst. Nimm dich doch selbst an der Nase und erfülle deine eigenen Erwartungen wenigstens selbst.



Eine Partei "zerstören" zu wollen, ist allerbeste Trump Rhetorik.



> Heute sind es Influencer, vor ein paar Jahrzehnten waren es andere Leute.



Nein. Es gab vor Jahrzehnten kein Äquivalent mir den Ausmaßen von Social Networks und dem Einfluss von Influencern.



> Er ist 27, aber natürlich entscheiden gewisse Person wer noch grün hinter den Ohren ist und wer nicht.



Was im Pass steht sagt rein gar nichts darüber aus. Die Art und Weise, wie man sich gibt aber sehr wohl.



> Ob es jetzt Influencer sind, oder früher als Printmedien noch mehr Einfluss hatten halt irgendwelche Redakteure oder Schreiberlinge, es ändert sich nichts. Früher war es da nicht besser. Heute kann sich jeder im Internet informieren, früher gab es dafür nur Zeitung oder Radio. Auch die wurden meines Wissens nicht kontrolliert.



Nochmals nein. Die Situation heute ist eine vollkommen andere. Jeder Depp findet im Netz seine Plattform um seine Weisheiten bei Millionen von Menschen zu verbreiten. Das ist eine vollkommen neue Situation, die es so noch nie gegeben hat.



> Stimmt, Korruption gab es nie, Einflussnahme von Politikern auf die Medien ist ebenso vollkommen neu.



Habe ich nie behauptet. Nur ist das bei Influencern einfacher, denn denen schaut niemand so auf die Finger.



> Und wer ist denn hier der "Gönner", die mysteriöse Gestalt im Hintergrund?



Das musst du ihn fragen.



> Wieso immer derart negativ gegen Influencer? Hat dir mal jemand Schlangenöl verkaufen wollen?
> Es ist einfach ein neues Medium, und der Umgang damit muss gelernt werden. Das ist jetzt keine "dumme Jugend die jedem nachläuft und faul ist".



Wenn ich dir wirklich erklären muss, warum das Thema Influencer und deren Einfluss auf Millionen von Jugendlichen nicht ganz ungefährlich ist, dann weiß ich auch nicht weiter....


----------



## Atma (25. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



			
				Cook2211 schrieb:
			
		

> Auf Atmas Attacken gehe ich gar nicht erst ein, das ist mir zu blöd.


Okay, eindeutig CDU Wähler


----------



## INU.ID (25. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die ZerstÃ¶rung der CDU" schlÃ¤gt ein wie eine Bombe*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Dieser Typ Mensch will Aufmerksamkeit, er heischt darum. Dieser Typ Mensch will Follower. Das ist nun mal so.


Absolut korrekt, wenn man kein bisschen differenziert, alle Menschen in 5 oder 6 Schubladen steckt, und dann auch alle über einen Kamm schert, dann kann man zu solchen potentiell völlig falschen Schlüssen kommen. Du wirfst einen YouTuber wie Rezo (oder auch Gronkh usw!) mit YouTubern wie ApoRed o.ä. in einen Topf, und kommst deswegen zu völlig (sorry für die Wortwahl) hirnrissigen Schlüssen. Was du Rezo unterstellst (keine Ahnung zu haben, die Fakten zu verdrehen, vereinfachen und pauschalisieren) wendest du noch sehr viel stärker an. 

Das Video hat ~10Mio Aufrufe. Ich habe meinen Adblock gerade mal ausgeschaltet, und keine Werbung auf dem Video gesehen. Die Werbung soll laut Kommentaren auch schon von Anfang an deaktiviert gewesen sein. Bei 10.000.000 Aufrufen und einem CPM (Cost per Mille) von nur 3$ entspricht das einem Verlust von (10.000.000:1000*3) 30.000€ - er kann auch einen CPM von 5$ oder 7$ haben! Wenn er einzig auf Reichweite aus wäre, dann nur wegen der durch Werbung generierten Einnahmen - die er aber ausgeschaltet hat. Dazu kommt, dass der CPM bei seinem Main-Kanal deutlich höher wäre, da er dort fast 3x so viele Abonnenten hat.


> Und wenn Rezo sowas macht, und nächste Woche 1 Mio. Follower mehr hat, dann wird er sich zurücklehnen und sagen: Alles richtig gemacht!


Die 1Mio mehr Follower hat er schon auf seinem Hauptkanal. Und die hätte er auch ohne dieses CDU-Video in ein paar Monaten bekommen.

Hier: Gewitter im Kopf - Leben mit Tourette - YouTube

Der Kanal ist 3 Monate alt, hat schon über 1Mio Abonnenten, und dürfte damit der am schnellsten wachsende Kanal in Deutschland sein. Glaubst du ernsthaft da passen deine unterstellten "Influencer-Argumente" auch? Die zwei waren vor 3 Monaten in einem Galileo-Beitrag zu sehen, der auch auf YouTube gestellt wurde, wo ihn mittlerweile über 4Mio Menschen gesehen haben. In den Kommentaren dort forderten ihn haufenweise User auf einen eigenen Kanal zu erstellen, und Videos zu machen. Wie passt sowas in dein YouTuber-Weltbild?



> Oh, oh. Denkst du wirklich, der Typ ist Idealist und wollte mal auf etwas hinweisen?


Meine persönliche Meinung? So wie hunderttausende andere junge Menschen war er angepisst, als die Politik den Gegnern in der Artikel 13 Debatte ihre Meinung abgesprochen bzw. herabgesetzt hat. Und vermutlich auch grundsätzlich, eben weil er YouTuber ist, über die schlecht umgesetzte Reform - die ja zufällig von einem Herrn Voss von der CDU ins Rollen gebracht wurde. Denn vorher war Rezo noch kein einziges mal politisch aktiv geworden, erst wegen dem ganzen Bullshit um Artikel 13 (die Kritik per Mail wäre fake, weil GMail-Konten, die Demonstranten wären alle gekauft, die Kritiker wäre in Wahrheit alles Bots, usw) kam die Politik in seinen Videos an.


Aber klar, wenn man etwas nicht versteht, und auch kein Interesse daran hat es zu verstehen, dann macht man es einfach schlecht, und unterstellt pauschal niedere Beweggründe. So sieht "fundierte Kritik" aus.


----------



## Cook2211 (25. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die ZerstÃ¶rung der CDU" schlÃ¤gt ein wie eine Bombe*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Absolut korrekt, wenn man kein bisschen differenziert, alle Menschen in 5 oder 6 Schubladen steckt, und dann auch alle über einen Kamm schert, dann kann man zu solchen potentiell völlig falschen Schlüssen kommen. Du wirfst einen YouTuber wie Rezo (oder auch Gronkh usw!) mit YouTubern wie ApoRed o.ä. in einen Topf, und kommst deswegen zu völlig (sorry für die Wortwahl) hirnrissigen Schlüssen.



Nun ja, der Punkt ist: Ich ziehe meine Schlüsse aus dem was er tut und wie er auftritt, zudem schaue ich mir seine Argumente an, und sehe nach, was andere z.B. Journalisten darüber sagen.
 Ich maße mir nicht an, meine Meinung und meine Schlüsse als den absoluten Fakt hinzustellen. Es ist halt meine Meinung. Diese muss nicht richtig sein, sie kann auch falsch sein, denn ich kenne Rezo persönlich logischerweise nicht.
ABER: Das tust du genauso wenig. Ebenso, wie alle anderen, die ihn gegen meine Kritik in Schutz nehmen wollen. Letztlich gibst du hier also auch nur deine Meinung wieder. Warum also denkst du, du könntest meine Schlüsse als hirnrissig abtun, wenn du selber auch nicht mehr Informationen über die wirkliche Person hinter Rezo hast, als ich es habe? Warum maßt du dir an, "es besser zu wissen"? Auf welcher Basis maßt du dir an, meine Schlüsse als hirnrissig zu bezeichnen, obwohl diese genauso richtig oder falsch sein können, wie die deinigen? Denn Rezos wahres Gesicht und seine wahre Intention kennst du auch nicht. Auch du kannst nur mutmaßen.


----------



## micha34 (25. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*

Vermeintliche Probleme mit Rezos "Auftritt" sind ohnehin selbstgemacht.
Ich gestehe ihm sogar zu sich im Net nackig zu machen,jedenfalls hat es keine Auswirkungen für Jemand der sich selbst eine Meinung bilden kann.
Ebenso könnte er rumlügen und dafür Geld kassieren ohne das es mich  wirklich interessiert.
Interessanter für mich das solche Statements derart kontroverse Diskussionen auch hier im Forum auslösen und plötzlich Probleme aus dem Nichts gesehen werden die  entweder nicht vorhanden oder sattsam bekannt sind.

Das Prinzip ist ja das du eine Gruppe X  nach dem Mund redest und so gegen Gruppe Y aufhetzt um so Aufmerksamkeit zu bekommen.
Dieses Muster hat schon jede Interessengruppe durchgespielt und ist Bestandteil aller Politiker.Der eine mag es "auf Unzulänglichkeiten hinweisen" nennen
und Andere bezeichnen das als "schmutzige Wäsche Waschen".
Hängt wohl vom eigenen Standpunkt ab welcher Name das Kind bekommt.

So wird ein Vorgang künstlich aufgebauscht und bekommt mehr Beachtung als es normalerweise Verdient wäre.
Jedenfalls schlägt da wieder voll der Herdentrieb durch und man kann das eigene Ego schön aufwerten wenn man auf der Seite der vermeintlich Guten steht.
Dazu braucht man auch ein entsprechendes Feindbild.Manipulation der Massen funktioniert auch gut oder gerade durch Medien die weit verbreiten.
Fast alle fallen darauf rein und einige bemerken es sogar.

Letztendlich geht es auch nicht um Rezos Aussagen sondern um Kultivierung und Pflege der eigenen Feindbilder.Aber wie langweilig und eintönig wäre die Welt
wenn wir auf diese verzichten könnten? Da blieben nur noch die Drogen übrig um den Sinn des Lebens wiederzufinden.


----------



## INU.ID (25. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die ZerstÃ¶rung der CDU" schlÃ¤gt ein wie eine Bombe*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Nun ja, der Punkt ist: Ich ziehe meine Schlüsse aus dem was er tut und wie er auftritt, zudem schaue ich mir seine Argumente an, und sehe nach, was andere z.B. Journalisten darüber sagen.


Da kannst du direkt in seine Quellen schauen, die sind nämlich zum Großteil von Journalisten/Wissenschaftlern/Forschern. Er hat sie ja lediglich interpretiert bzw. aufbereitet wiedergegeben. Ja, durchaus nicht fehlerfrei, aber er hat ja selbst keine Studien oder Ähnliches gemacht.


> Nun ja, der Punkt ist: Ich ziehe meine Schlüsse aus dem was er tut und  wie er auftritt, zudem schaue ich mir seine Argumente an, und sehe nach,  was andere z.B. Journalisten darüber sagen.
> Ich maße mir nicht an, meine Meinung und meine Schlüsse als den  absoluten Fakt hinzustellen. Es ist halt meine Meinung. Diese muss nicht  richtig sein, *sie kann auch falsch sein*, denn *ich kenne Rezo persönlich  logischerweise nicht*.
> ABER: Das tust du genauso wenig. Ebenso, wie alle anderen, die ihn gegen  meine Kritik in Schutz nehmen wollen. Letztlich gibst du hier also auch  nur deine Meinung wieder. Warum also denkst du, du könntest meine  Schlüsse als hirnrissig abtun, wenn du selber auch nicht mehr  Informationen über die wirkliche Person hinter Rezo hast, als ich es  habe?


Einfach mal so sacken lassen.


> Warum maßt du dir an, "es besser zu wissen"? Auf welcher Basis  maßt du dir an, meine Schlüsse als hirnrissig zu bezeichnen, obwohl  diese genauso richtig oder falsch sein können, wie die deinigen? Denn  Rezos wahres Gesicht und seine wahre Intention kennst du auch nicht.  Auch du kannst nur mutmaßen.


Hinrissig aus dem einfachen Grund, weil annähernd alle Indizien auf das genaue Gegenteil hinweisen, und dir - wie du selbst zugibst - die Grundlage fehlt es besser wissen zu können. Deine diffamierende Pauschalisierung bzgl. YouTuber kann schon rein logisch nicht zutreffend sein, ergo ist eine solche Behauptung auch durchaus als Schwachsinn zu bewerten.

Auch verteidige ich nicht Rezo als Person, ich kritisiere einfach nur unsachliche, emotional motivierte, pauschalisierende oder auch völlig aus der Luft gegriffene Kritiken und Beleidigungen. Egal ob es dabei um Rezo, die Marmeladenoma, oder John Doe geht.


> Warum maßt du dir an, "es besser zu wissen"? Auf welcher Basis maßt du dir an, meine Schlüsse als hirnrissig zu bezeichnen, obwohl diese genauso richtig oder falsch sein können, wie die deinigen? Denn Rezos wahres Gesicht und seine wahre Intention kennst du auch nicht. Auch du kannst nur mutmaßen.


Ich sage nicht dass ich es besser weiß, wenn ich dir sage dass du es nicht wissen kannst. Ein kleiner aber feiner Unterschied. Deswegen habe ich auf deine Frage nach seinen Motiven auch mit den Worten "Meine persönliche Meinung" angefangen. 

Aber der Inhalt des Videos hat für mich auch gar nichts mit seiner Motivation zu tun, dieses Thema hast u.a. du ins Spiel gebracht. Seine Motivation ist mir annähernd egal, mich regt es nur auf wenn man völlig fremde Menschen komplett ohne Grund pauschal Beleidigt und Diffamiert. Und genau das hast du getan. Thats it.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Stell dir vor sie würden sowas NICHT twittern...


Wie haben Menschen früher Thesen verbreitet?
Es gab immer umfassende Wege, sie dauern nur 
unterschiedlich lange.

Aber Du siehst, was passiert. Es geht nicht um
die eigentliche Nachricht, also das Youtube Video,
es geht um tausende Nachrichten in allen Medien.
Und warum sind die Nachrichten in den Medien?
Wem nützt das?


----------



## INU.ID (25. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xobpU6b4OZA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=trq74CcLVz0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ChlERwN73JY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



INU.ID schrieb:


> ...


Was meinst Du, ab wann wird nicht mehr über dieses Video geredet?
Wo mag "Howthefuckis" blos die 500 Milliarden pro Jahr herbekommen?
Nur aus Griechenland??

Egal, Hauptsache Morgen gehen so viele wie möglich zur Wahl


----------



## Cook2211 (25. Mai 2019)

*YouTube-Video &quot;Die Zerstörung der CDU&quot; schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Hinrissig aus dem einfachen Grund, weil annähernd alle Indizien auf das genaue Gegenteil hinweisen, und dir - wie du selbst zugibst - die Grundlage fehlt es besser wissen zu können.



Sie fehlt bei dir jedoch genauso. Ergo sind deine Ausführungen genauso hirnrissig - oder nicht hirnrissig je nach Standpunkt.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (25. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*

Ich finde es schade, dass fast die gesamte Diskussion hier im Thread sich auf Rezo persönlich und seinen Beruf bezieht und nicht auf die Aussagen, die er im Video getroffen (und mit Quellen belegt hat). So hat er, wie richtig angemerkt, zwar manches überspitzt formuliert, aber bisher hat keiner seine Kernaussagen, z.B. dass die Regierung(sparteien) zu wenig gegen den Klimawandel tut, widerlegt. Auch wird nicht über mögliche Lösungen diskutiert.  Dass CDU und SPD das nicht machen, ist logisch, sonst müssten sie ihre gesamte Politik in Frage stellen, aber hier, oder im Gespräch mit Freunden oder Verwandten, wäre das möglich.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> Auch wird nicht über mögliche Lösungen diskutiert.


Ja, darum bat ich auch schon. Ich nannte CO2 Steuer anstatt Umsatzsteuer und Einkmmenssteuer, es geht um Erbrecht, etc



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Also noch einmal. Die Kernaussagen  stimmen. Was sind unsere Lösungen? Ich nannte schon ein paar, nennt  Eure.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (25. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*

Anstatt ist hier das falsche Wort. Schließlich wird eine CO2-Steuer nur – bei einem idealen Verlauf – die nächsten 20 Jahre Geld einbringen. Und das jedes Jahr weniger. Als Ersatz taugt sie also nicht. Zumal der Zweck der Einkommenssteuer ein anderer ist.  Interessant finde ich das Modell, dass die Einnahmen der CO2-Steuer gleichmäßig an alle Bürger verteilt. So wird übermäßiger CO2-Ausstoß bestraft bzw. gibt es einen Grund, weniger CO2 zu produzieren, andererseits werden einkommensschwache Haushalte nicht übermäßig belastet. Natürlich muss der Preis pro Tonne auch entsprechend hoch sein. Sonst haben wir den Effekt, den wir derzeit beim Zertifikatehandel haben.


----------



## Leob12 (25. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> So sachlich fundiert ist die Kritik gar nicht, da er sich durchaus dem "Cherry Picking" hingibt, um seine Argumente zu untermauern. Nachzulesen in von mir verlinkten Artikeln.


Er ist nicht fehlerfrei, das schreibt doch hier so gut wie jeder. 
Die ganzen Journalisten die nun aus ihren Löchern gekrochen kommen um ihn zu kritisieren (und damit ebenfalls um "Aufmerksamkeit heischen"), sollten besser eines machen: 
Seine Gedanken besser, genauer oder ausführlicher darlegen, nicht draufhauen nur damit man zeigen kann, wie schlau man selbst ist. So, dann schaue ich mir deinen Zeit-Artikel mal genauer an.



Spoiler






> Der YouTuber Rezo hat mit einem Video für Aufmerksamkeit gesorgt, das anzuschauen jedem körperliche Schmerzen bereitet, der Wert auf differenzierte Argumente legt.


Super sachlich, Fr Politikwissenschaftlerin. 



> Die hat allerdings in ihrem zentralen Anliegen einen Großteil der Wissenschaft auf ihrer Seite.
> Das gilt für Rezos Wutrede nicht, jedenfalls nicht für das Thema, mit dem er beginnt: Wirtschaft.


Im Umkehrschluss hat er also bei anderen Themen die Wissenschaft sehr wohl auf seiner Seite, aber das wirklich natürlich bequem weggelassen, der Fokus liegt rein auf der Kritik. 



> Es ist deshalb höchste Zeit, die Sache etwas zurechtzurücken.


Wunderbar. 



> Die Einkommen sind fast überall gestiegen, nicht nur bei den Gutverdienern.


Wunderbar, und um wie viel jeweils? Ihre Aussage ist nicht falsch, aber sie stimmt auch wenn die Einkommen bei Wenigverdienern sagen wir mal um 0,5% gestiegen sind. Warum nennt sie hier nicht konkrete Zahlen? 
Sie bricht das etwas ebenfalls radikal herunter, macht also etwas, was sie bei Rezo ankreidet. 



> Das liegt vermutlich daran, dass hier der Zweite Weltkrieg nicht für einen solch tiefen, zeitweisen Einschnitt gesorgt hat wie in Deutschland. Das bedeutet aber auch, dass der geerbte Anteil in Deutschland nicht unbedingt weiter steigen wird. Vielleicht wurde hier auch schlicht nach der Vermögensvernichtung im Krieg wieder aufgeholt.


Viele Wörter die sich eigentlich für einen Artikel, der sich anschickt recht wissenschaftlich zu wirken, eigentlich nicht unbedingt förderlich sind. Vermutlich, nicht unbedingt, vielleicht, merkst du was? 



> Das heißt, die ganze Umverteilung, die der Staat leistet, ist nicht einberechnet. Die wahre Ungleichheit der Einkommen ist folglich deutlich geringer.


Umverteilung, Umverteilung nach unten. Und das mit der CDU? Um wie viel geringer, Fr Wissenschaftlerin? Muss ich ihr jetzt glauben, kann sie sich nicht ebenfalls irren? Genau deswegen nutzt man eben Quellenangaben. 
Kann man glauben, muss man aber nicht. 



> dass die Politik (speziell: die CDU) schuld an der ganzen Ungleichheit ist.


Und wer ist denn nun schuld daran? Das kann sie doch sicher halbwegs eloquent erklären. Macht sie aber nicht. 



> All das bedeutet nicht, dass Ungleichheit kein Problem in Deutschland ist. Doch wenn man ein Problem dermaßen verzerrt darstellt, wird es unmöglich, eine Lösung zu finden.


Sorry dass er kein VWL-Mensch ist, aber dann zeig ihm doch wie es besser geht anstatt dich nur auf den negativen Punkten zu aufzuhängen. 
Meine Herren, Kritikpunkte aufzählen gerne, der behauptet doch von sich auch nicht dass er vom Baum der Weisheit gegessen hätte. Aber Kritik an der Kritik verkauft sich halt besser. 



> Allerdings ist sie in den letzten zehn Jahren in Deutschland einigermaßen konstant geblieben. Ganz anders als beispielsweise in den USA.


Und woanders ist es schlechter. Und jetzt? 



> eine Wirtschaft, die die Dynamik der Wirtschaftswunderjahre schleichend verloren hat und nicht mehr wiederfindet. Eine Wirtschaft, die relativ starr das immer Gleiche produziert, damit lange sehr erfolgreich war, aber nicht gerade sehr dynamisch ist. Eine Wirtschaft, die kaum neue große Unternehmen hervorbringt, deren Gründer dann ganz neu aufsteigen können von den Normalos in den Club der Reichen. Eine Wirtschaft, die feststeckt. Damit könnte man übrigens auch den immer höheren Anteil ererbter Vermögen erklären.
> Können wir das ändern? Das ist eine interessante Frage. Rezo beantwortet sie nicht nur nicht, er stellt sie gar nicht. Aber gut, er findet ja auch: "Wirtschaft ist eh ein bisschen öde." Welch ein Fehler.


Oh, also ist nur die Wirtschaft schuld und nicht jene Partei, die seit ein paar Jährchen die Politik in Deutschland bestimmt? 
Da ist Kritik an der Politik durchaus angebracht. Und dass er Fragen nicht stellt, die für eine Person wie Frau Nienhaus welche Politikwissenschaft und Volkswirtschaft studiert hat interessant sind, kannst du ihm doch nicht zum Vorwurf machen.






> Eine Partei "zerstören" zu wollen, ist allerbeste Trump Rhetorik.


Nennt sich Hyperbel, gibt es seit ein paar Tausend Jahren als rhetorisches Stilmittel, nutzen sämtliche Politiker und auch Journalisten immer wieder gerne. 




> Nein. Es gab vor Jahrzehnten kein Äquivalent mir den Ausmaßen von Social Networks und dem Einfluss von Influencern.


Doch, Zeitungen und Nachrichtensendungen. Die waren ebenso massiv meinungsbildend. 
Und Influencer sind meist Leute, wie Werbung machen. Und das in der Regel nicht für Politik bzw Ideologien. 




> Was im Pass steht sagt rein gar nichts darüber aus. Die Art und Weise, wie man sich gibt aber sehr wohl.


Du kennst ihn? Oder du beurteilst ihn wegen eines Videos? 



> Nochmals nein. Die Situation heute ist eine vollkommen andere. Jeder Depp findet im Netz seine Plattform um seine Weisheiten bei Millionen von Menschen zu verbreiten. Das ist eine vollkommen neue Situation, die es so noch nie gegeben hat.


Jeder Depp schafft also mir nicht dir nichts 10.000.000 Klicks? 
Gleichzeitig erlaubt das Netz aber auch einen möglichen Zugang zu Wissen, wie es ihn noch nie gegeben hat. Man muss nicht immer nur eine Seite sehen. 




> Habe ich nie behauptet. Nur ist das bei Influencern einfacher, denn denen schaut niemand so auf die Finger.


Die können doch nicht verbreiten was sie wollen. Strafrechtlich relevante Dinge werden auch bei den Influencern verfolgt. 
Hast du dir die russischen Fake-Accounts bzw Botnetze angesehen? Sowas ist gefährlich, und diese Accounts haben teilweise kaum Follower. 



> Das musst du ihn fragen.


Nö, muss ich nicht, denn du hast die Behauptung aufgestellt^^




> Wenn ich dir wirklich erklären muss, warum das Thema Influencer und deren Einfluss auf Millionen von Jugendlichen nicht ganz ungefährlich ist, dann weiß ich auch nicht weiter....


Nochmal: Jeder der Fans hat, kann potenziell negativen Einfluss nehmen, aber auch potenziell einen guten. Wieso du krampfhaft rein das Negative in den Fokus stellst, das weiß ich nicht. 
Gleichzeitig haben auch Politiker Einfluss auf Millionen Menschen. Die Jugend mag zwar auf den ersten Blick einfacher zu lenken sein, aber die Geschichte zeigt dass Erwachsene da oft leider nicht wirklich besser sind...


----------



## INU.ID (25. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video &quot;Die Zerstörung der CDU&quot; schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Sie fehlt bei dir jedoch genauso. Ergo sind deine Ausführungen genauso hirnrissig - oder nicht hirnrissig je nach Standpunkt.


Wir drehen uns im Kreis, aber noch einmal: Wenn ich dir vorwerfe dass deine beleidigenden, persönlichen und diffamierenden Unterstellungen gegen eine dir völlig fremde Person schwachsinnig sind, eben weil du diese Person nicht kennst, ergo die Dinge die du behauptest gar nicht wissen kannst, dann hat das gar nichts mit der Person zu tun über die du Dinge behauptest - oder dass ich denke es besser zu wissen. Es geht dann nur darum dass du es nicht weißt, aber trotzdem behauptest. Dazu kommt, dass du alle YouTuber über einen Kamm scherst, und damit Dinge behauptest die du nicht nur nicht wissen kannst (weil du 99,999∞ gar nicht kennst), sondern damit auch noch Dinge behauptest die so oder so gar nicht stimmen können. Was übrigens genau so ein Schwachsinn ist wie zu behaupten alle Ausländer wären Verbrecher. Oder alle Priester wären pädophil...


mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> Ich finde es schade, dass fast die gesamte  Diskussion hier im Thread sich auf Rezo persönlich und seinen Beruf  bezieht und nicht auf die Aussagen, die er im Video getroffen (und mit  Quellen belegt hat).


----------



## Cook2211 (25. Mai 2019)

*YouTube-Video &quot;Die Zerstörung der CDU&quot; schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Wir drehen uns im Kreis, aber noch einmal: Wenn ich dir vorwerfe dass deine beleidigenden, persönlichen und diffamierenden Unterstellungen gegen eine dir völlig fremde Person schwachsinnig sind, eben weil du diese Person nicht kennst, ergo die Dinge die du behauptest gar nicht wissen kannst, dann hat das gar nichts mit der Person zu tun über die du Dinge behauptest - oder dass ich denke es besser zu wissen. Es geht dann nur darum dass du es nicht weißt, aber trotzdem behauptest. Dazu kommt, dass du alle YouTuber über einen Kamm scherst, und damit Dinge behauptest die du nicht nur nicht wissen kannst (weil du 99,999∞ gar nicht kennst), sondern damit auch noch Dinge behauptest die so oder so gar nicht stimmen können. Was übrigens genau so ein Schwachsinn ist wie zu behaupten alle Ausländer wären Verbrecher. Oder alle Priester wären pädophil..



Ich habe nun mal meine Meinung über ihn und das was er da tut. 
Das, wie er das aufgezogen hat, bringt mich zu dem Schluss:

Möglichst viel Aufmerksamkeit generieren = möglichst viele Klicks erreichen = neue Follower gewinnen.

Anders ist alleine schon die möglichst reißerische Titelgebung nicht zu erklären.
Du kannst das dann meinetwegen versuchen als hirnrissig hinzustellen. Nur abwegig ist diese mögliche Intention keineswegs, ob dir das nun passt oder nicht.

Deswegen bleibe ich auch bei meinem Fazit:
Er ist ein armseliges Influencer Würstchen, das nach Aufmerksamkeit heischt: groß die Klappe aufreißen aber nichts dahinter und schon gar keine Ideen es besser zu machen. Typisches Aufbegehren in sozialen Netzwerken eben.

Nicht zu vergessen: Wenn jemand so Auftritt wie er, dann nehme auch ich bei meiner Kritik kein Blatt vor den Mund.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Er ist nicht fehlerfrei, das schreibt doch hier so gut wie jeder.
> Die ganzen Journalisten die nun aus ihren Löchern gekrochen kommen um ihn zu kritisieren (und damit ebenfalls um "Aufmerksamkeit heischen"), sollten besser eines machen:
> Seine Gedanken besser, genauer oder ausführlicher darlegen, nicht draufhauen nur damit man zeigen kann, wie schlau man selbst ist. So, dann schaue ich mir deinen Zeit-Artikel mal genauer an.



SEINE Gedanken? Sorry, aber 

All die Dinge, die er so durchkaut sind nicht neu. Die werden tagtäglich in den Medien aufgegriffen, kritisiert usw. Die Politik wird tagtäglich für all die Dinge kritisiert, die er dort anspricht. Er macht es lediglich auf eine Rotzlöffel Art, das ist alles. Die Medien haben sie schon absolut ausgiebig und immer wieder mit diesen „seinen Gedanken“ beschäftigt.

Und das weiß jeder, der sich jeden Tag mit dem tagtäglichen Zeitgeschehen befasst.

Ich habe aber damit auch dann alles von meiner Seite aus gesagt und bleibe bei meiner Meinung über das Würstchen und die unsägliche Art und Weise was er dort abzieht und wie er es abzieht.


----------



## INU.ID (25. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*

Wirklich interessantes Video:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c8u4x1QipTY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Mittlerweile dürften über 100 Journalisten das Video von Rezo analysiert haben. Und wie man sieht, es werden auch schon Faktenchecks über die Faktenchecks  angestellt, und darüber berichtet wie zb. die CDU und die FAZ Rezo mit falschen Fakten widersprechen. 

Rezo hat mit seinem Video einfach direkt ins Bullseye getroffen.



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Deswegen bleibe ich auch bei meinem Fazit: Er  ist ein armseliges Influencer Würstchen, das nach Aufmerksamkeit  heischt


Dann ist es doch ganz bestimmt auch ok wenn  ich bei meinem Fazit bleibe, oder? Du äußerst einfach nur hirnrissigen aus  den Fingern gezogenen Schwachsinn, gepaart mit einer Prise Beleidigung.  Respekt, das ist fundierte Kritik. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cook2211 (25. Mai 2019)

*YouTube-Video &quot;Die Zerstörung der CDU&quot; schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Dann ist es doch ganz bestimmt auch ok wenn  ich bei meinem Fazit bleibe, oder? Du äußerst einfach nur hirnrissigen aus  den Fingern gezogenen Schwachsinn, gepaart mit einer Prise Beleidigung.  Respekt, das ist fundierte Kritik.



Dein Fazit und wie du ihn hier für ein simples auf Rotzlöffel Art aufbereitetes Potpourri aus normalen tagtäglichen Nachrichten abfeierst ist nicht minder hirnrissig.
Respekt, das ist sehr bedenklich.


----------



## INU.ID (25. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video &quot;Die Zerstörung der CDU&quot; schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Dein Fazit und wie du ihn hier für ein simples auf Rotzlöffel Art aufbereitetes Potpourri aus normalen tagtäglichen Nachrichten abfeierst ist nicht minder hirnrissig.



Dann zeig mal wo ich ihn abfeier. Ich beziehe mich quasi nirgends auf ihn persönlich, was du ja leider nicht verstehen willst oder kannst. Daher, zeig mal wo ich ihn so alles abfeier. 


Cook2211 schrieb:


> Respekt, das ist sehr bedenklich.


Bedenklich sind hier nur deine Unterstellungen und Beleidigungen.

Und es hat auch niemand gesagt dass es keine Zusammenstellung täglicher Nachrichten sind - niemand hat es als Enthüllungsvideo o.ä. verkauft, im Gegenteil. Es wurde immer auf die 252 Quellen hingewiesen, und dass der Herr Rezo selbst diese nur zusammengetragen/gebündelt hat. Du hast da mehr drauß gemacht, du hast einen dir völlig Fremden als armseliges Würstchen betitelt.

Laß es uns doch einfach hier beenden, es hat eh keinen Zweck. Du willst ihn nun mal grundlos persönlich angreifen und beleidigen (keine Ahnung was es dir gibt), ich finde sowas nicht ok, fertig.


----------



## Cook2211 (25. Mai 2019)

*YouTube-Video &quot;Die Zerstörung der CDU&quot; schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*

Von meiner Seite aus können wir die Diskussion nur zu gerne beenden.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Mittlerweile dürften über 100 Journalisten das Video von Rezo analysiert haben


Und genau um die Frage geht es mir doch. Warum ist das so? Warum werden hin und wieder bestimmte Nachrichten, wie z.B. auch dem Kuhnert ihm sein Enteignungsthema, parallel von allen breitgetreten? Das Youtube Video alleine hätte nicht die breite Resonanz bekommen, es sind die Verstärkungen durch alte Medien, die es in die breite Öffentlichkeit getragen haben. Die Themen sind alle banal und bekannt, es sind genau die Themen, die die Linken seit Jahren vertreten. Interessierte es bisher irgendjemanden? Nein. Warum jetzt? Und ist es wirklich Interesse an den Inhalten?

Ich bin gespannt, wie lange die Diskussion um das Thema anhält. Ob es nur bis morgen, also die Wahl, geht, oder die wichtigen Fragen länger im Raum stehen und Antworten gefunden werden. Und genau das befürchte ich, es wird nicht passieren. Meine frustrierte Vorhersage ist, dass es wie immer im Nichts verlaufen wird. Dieser Artikel passt gut dazu:
Kollektive Aufmerksamkeitsspanne wurde in den letzten Jahren geringer | Telepolis


----------



## INU.ID (25. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video &quot;Die Zerstörung der CDU&quot; schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Er hat ja soooo ins Bullseye getroffen





INU.ID schrieb:


> Rezo hat *mit seinem Video* einfach direkt ins Bullseye getroffen.


Und ganz genau das hat er. NIcht weil er Rezo heißt, oder Rezo ist, sondern weil er das Video gemacht hat - was, wie wir schon mehrfach hier im Thread festgestellt haben, angeblich auch jeder andere gekonnt hätte. Keine Ahnung warum du da ein persönliches Problem daraus machst.


> Jemand der Rhetorik im Stile von „Zerstörung von....“ betreibt, braucht von mir keine Samthandschuhe erwarten.


Ach so, deswegen beleidigst du ihn. Du bist CDU-Wähler? 


> Er ist vor allem ein nach Aufmerksamkeit heischendes Würstchen.


Ganz wichtig ist ja, dass der Kerl ein Würstchen ist. Und das kannst du vor allem deswegen sagen, weil du ihn als Mensch, und auch seine Videos, so gut kennst.


> Aber eines muss man ihm lassen: Seine Taktik geht auf.


Wenn du mit "seine Taktik" die von ihm suggerierte, und sehr wahrscheinlich tatsächliche Taktik meinst, dann ja. Und wenn man die Auswirkungen genauer analysiert, dann sogar weit WEIT besser als er es sich vorher hätte vorstellen können. Aber vermutlich willst du wieder nur auf seine Abonnenten raus. Klar, auch wenn es noch so unwahrscheinlich ist, aber sollte dass die Taktik von ihm gewesen sein, dann geht auch die auf. Er hat schließlich mittlerweile ca. 10% mehr Abonnenten.


> In wie weit das grundlos ist sei jetzt mal dahingestellt. Denn auch du kennst bekanntlich seine wahren Beweggründe nicht.


Korrekt, aber ich beleidige ihn auch nicht, oder unterstelle ihm grundlos (außer ich wolle ihm schlecht) Motive für die es überhaupt keine Hinweise/Indizien gibt.


> Aber ja, von meiner Seite aus können wir die Diskussion nur zu gerne beenden.


Dann wünsche ich dir trotzdem noch ein schönes Wochenende. Und bitte nimm meine Äußerungen bezüglich deiner Person nicht persönlich, denn genau so waren sie nicht gemeint. 


interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das Youtube Video alleine hätte nicht  die breite Resonanz bekommen, es sind die Verstärkungen durch alte  Medien, die es in die breite Öffentlichkeit getragen haben.


In  dem Fall nicht. Es hatte schon um die 4Mio Aufrufe bevor es los ging.  Und es macht natürlich schnell die Runde, weil es diesen reißerischen  Titel hat UND so relativ schnell so erfolgreich wurde. Dann noch CDU im Titel, kurz vor der Wahl... und so "explosiven" Inhalt...

Aber ja, die Medien werden am Ende natürlich auch dazu beigetragen haben, schließlich war es mittlerweile auf quasi jedem Sender, Web-Portal usw. ^^


> Die  Themen sind alle banal und bekannt, es sind genau die Themen, die die  Linken seit Jahren vertreten. Interessierte es bisher irgendjemanden?  Nein. Warum jetzt?


Weil es ein "junger" sagt, wie er es sagt,  wieviel er sagt, und es auch noch mit den erwähnten 252 Quellen belegt.  Oder anders gefragt: Wieviele solcher Videos kennst du denn noch? 


> Und ist es wirklich Interesse an den Inhalten?


Definitiv.  Also zumindest bin ich davon überzeugt. Wie gesagt, mit Artikel 13 -  und allem was darum passierte - hat die CDU hundertausenden (?) junger  Menschen ins Gesicht gespuckt. Und ja, jetzt bekommen sie die Quittung.


> Ich bin gespannt, wie lange die Diskussion um das Thema anhält.  Ob es nur bis morgen, also die Wahl geht, oder die wichtigen Fragen  länger im Raum stehen und Antworten gefunden werden.


Das kann  man natürlich schlecht sagen. Selbstverständlich muß der Ball jetzt  aber auch in Bewegung gehalten werden. Andere müssen aber auch auf den  Zug aufspringen. Wenn man sich allerdings das "Echo" anschaut, welches  das Video provoziert und produziert hat, dann hat es ja auch schon  verdammt viel bewegt. Mehr als, ja, ich kenne nicht mal alternative  Beispiele... 


Noch mal kurz zur Erinnerung: 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bTPoB6fNTaE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DerLachs (26. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Mittlerweile dürften über 100 Journalisten das Video von Rezo analysiert haben. Und wie man sieht, es werden auch schon Faktenchecks über die Faktenchecks  angestellt, und darüber berichtet wie zb. die CDU und die FAZ Rezo mit falschen Fakten widersprechen.


Rezo hat sicherlich nicht alles richtig gemacht, aber zum Großteil kann ich ihm nur zustimmen. Einige Faktenchecks versuchen einfach Rezos Argumentation mithilfe von Strohmann-Argumenten zu schwächen, indem sie ihm etwas unterstellen oder ihn auf unsachliche Art und Weise attackieren. Es ist ja schon bezeichnend, dass plötzlich jeder sein Video genauestens analysiert und das Haar in der Suppe sucht. Würden diese Leute diese Maßstäbe an die eigene Arbeit anlegen, gäbe es in Deutschland weit weniger Politiker und Journalisten.


----------



## INU.ID (26. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die ZerstÃ¶rung der CDU" schlÃ¤gt ein wie eine Bombe*

Tja, willkommen im Jahr 2019, wo dank YouTube und Co jeder so viele  Menschen erreichen kann, wie "früher" eine Zeitung, ein Fernsehsender, oder das  Radio. Wo junge Menschen einfach mal sagen können was sie wollen, wo im  klassischen TV alleine schon der Intendant aus der Buxe springen  würde, wenn seine Redakteure so ein "Produkt" vorstellen würden. Wo  Menschen, die man einmal hart "angepisst" hat (siehe Artikel 13  Unterstellungen/Diskreditierungen, u.a. von der CDU), schnell mal zu einem Gegenschlag  ausholen können, dass dir in deiner Parteizentrale das Koks aus dem  Regal fällt. 

Ob beim Thema Artikel 13, den Demonstrationen der Schüler wegen dem Klimawandel, oder eben jetzt dem Rezo-Video. Jedesmal werden die Beteiligten von der Politik beleidigt/diskreditiert/diffamiert. Ja gut, jetzt müsst ihr mit den Konsequenzen leben. Vielleicht habt ihr ja Glück, und nach der Wahl morgen ist das Thema erstmal erledigt. Aber verlassen würde ich mich darauf nicht. Es gibt sehr viele andere User/YouTuber/Influencer - oder einfach nur MENSCHEN - da draußen, die jetzt vielleicht erst auf eine Idee gebracht wurden. Ich hoffe jedenfalls, dass davon auch einiges hängen bleibt. 

"*In the final days of the EU election campaign, a blue-haired 26-year-old  with a video camera and a microphone is setting the political agenda in  Germany....*"

YouTube tirade disrupts Merkel party’s EU campaign - politico.eu

German YouTuber Rezo’s video attacking Merkel party goes viral - theguardian.com

Shun Merkel party over climate at EU vote: influential German YouTubers - today.rtl.lu

Blue-haired vlogger takes aim at Angela Merkel’s CDU - Financial Times

Allemagne: la CDU aux abois à cause d’un youtubeur - letemps.ch

Youth’s Video Takes Aim at Merkel’s Party in Run-Up to European Elections - nytimes.com

Shun Merkel party over climate at EU vote: German YouTube stars - spacedaily.com

Ioutuber Rezo online puts video "Destruction of the CDU" - deadbar.com

Allemagne : une vidéo contre la CDU de Merkel vue plus de 7,5 millions de fois - leparisien.fr

Merkel's Next Test Is Blue-Haired YouTuber: Postcard From Berlin - bloomberg.com

Merkel’s Party Clashes With YouTuber After He Rips Their Policies - sputniknews.com


----------



## Cook2211 (26. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video &quot;Die Zerstörung der CDU&quot; schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Wenn du mit "seine Taktik" die von ihm suggerierte, und sehr wahrscheinlich tatsächliche Taktik meinst, dann ja. Und wenn man die Auswirkungen genauer analysiert, dann sogar weit WEIT besser als er es sich vorher hätte vorstellen können. Aber vermutlich willst du wieder nur auf seine Abonnenten raus. Klar, auch wenn es noch so unwahrscheinlich ist, aber sollte dass die Taktik von ihm gewesen sein, dann geht auch die auf. Er hat schließlich mittlerweile ca. 10% mehr Abonnenten.



Natürlich bin ich auf seine Abonnenten raus und dass es ihm vor allem darum ging, ist alles andere als unwahrscheinlich. Denn wie du bereits festgestellt hast, hat es ihm bereits 10% gebracht. Aber hey, er ist so ein idealistischer Engel, dass ihm das natürlich egal ist 

Übrigens hatte ich den von dir zitierten Post längst wieder gelöscht, weil die Diskussion für mich eigentlich beendet war und jetzt auch ist, weswegen ich auf deine weiteren Verteidigungsversuche des Würstschens nicht weiter eingehe.


----------



## INU.ID (26. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video &quot;Die Zerstörung der CDU&quot; schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Natürlich bin ich auf seine Abonnenten raus und dass es ihm vor allem darum ging, ist alles andere als unwahrscheinlich. Denn wie du bereits festgestellt hast, hat es ihm bereits 10% gebracht. Aber hey, er ist so ein idealistischer Engel, dass ihm das natürlich egal ist


Niemand hat gesagt dass es ihm egal ist, es darf lediglich zu Recht bezweifelt werden, dass das seine primären, geschweige denn einzigen, Motive waren.



> Übrigens hatte ich den von dir zitierten Post längst wieder gelöscht, weil die Diskussion für mich eigentlich beendet war und jetzt auch ist, weswegen ich auf deine weiteren Verteidigungsversuche des Würstschens nicht weiter eingehe.


Schade, dass du den Unterschied zwischen jemand (als Person) verteidigen, oder dich für deine Beleidigung und Diffamierung einer dir völlig fremden Personen zu kritisieren, einfach nicht verstehen kannst.


----------



## tdi-fan (26. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die ZerstÃ¶rung der CDU" schlÃ¤gt ein wie eine Bombe*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Ob beim Thema Artikel 13, den Demonstrationen der Schüler wegen dem Klimawandel, oder eben jetzt dem Rezo-Video. Jedesmal werden die Beteiligten von der Politik beleidigt/diskreditiert/diffamiert. Ja gut, jetzt müsst ihr mit den Konsequenzen leben.



Beleidigen, diskreditieren sowie diffamieren kommt von beiden Seiten. So funktioniert eine Diskussion nicht.

Ganz schön einseitige Sicht, die du hier verfolgst^^


----------



## Leob12 (26. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video &amp;quot;Die ZerstÃ¶rung der CDU&amp;quot; schlÃ¤gt ein wie eine Bombe*



tdi-fan schrieb:


> Beleidigen, diskreditieren sowie diffamieren kommt von beiden Seiten. So funktioniert eine Diskussion nicht.
> 
> Ganz schön einseitige Sicht, die du hier verfolgst^^


Wer diffamiert hier denn außer ein "Gegner"? Jemand der dem bösen Rezo Trump-Rhetorik vorwirft, sich dieser aber selbst bedient. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## tdi-fan (26. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video &amp;quot;Die ZerstÃ¶rung der CDU&amp;quot; schlÃ¤gt ein wie eine Bombe*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Wer diffamiert hier denn außer ein "Gegner"? Jemand der dem bösen Rezo Trump-Rhetorik vorwirft, sich dieser aber selbst bedient.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk




So ungefähr. Auf Twitter kann man sehr gut mitverfolgen, dass, weder die Politik, noch die Bürger wirklich sachlich reagieren und diskutieren. Es wird von beiden Seiten beschimpft was das Zeug hält.


----------



## INU.ID (26. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die ZerstÃ¶rung der CDU" schlÃ¤gt ein wie eine Bombe*



tdi-fan schrieb:


> Beleidigen, diskreditieren sowie diffamieren kommt von beiden Seiten.


Das ist jetzt deine Rechtfertigung für das Verhalten der Politik/Politiker? Von Kindern kann ich sowas erwarten, von der Politik allerdings nicht. Und wo genau haben denn die Schüler, die wegen des Klimawandels seit Anfang des Jahres demonstrieren, Politiker beleidigt? Oder die Demonstranten/Kritiker bei der Artikel 13 Geschichte? Und ich meine natürlich bevor die Politik ihnen unterstellt hat keine Ahnung zu haben, und nur Fake und gekauft worden zu sein?


tdi-fan schrieb:


> So ungefähr. Auf Twitter kann man sehr gut  mitverfolgen, dass, weder die Politik, noch die Bürger wirklich sachlich  reagieren und diskutieren. Es wird von beiden Seiten beschimpft was das  Zeug hält.


Aktion und Reaktion. Nur mit einem Unterschied, für Politiker gehört sich sowas einfach nicht.


----------



## Leob12 (26. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video &amp;quot;Die ZerstÃ¶rung der CDU&amp;quot; schlÃ¤gt ein wie eine Bombe*



tdi-fan schrieb:


> So ungefähr. Auf Twitter kann man sehr gut mitverfolgen, dass, weder die Politik, noch die Bürger wirklich sachlich reagieren und diskutieren. Es wird von beiden Seiten beschimpft was das Zeug hält.


Ich hab es jetzt rein auf diesen Thread hier bezogen, Twitter und co ist natürlich klar. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## tdi-fan (26. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die ZerstÃ¶rung der CDU" schlÃ¤gt ein wie eine Bombe*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt deine Rechtfertigung für das Verhalten der Politik/Politiker? Von Kindern kann ich sowas erwarten, von der Politik allerdings nicht.



Du hättest den nächsten Satz auch mit zitieren können, der gehört zu meiner Aussage dazu.

Ich komme aus dem Wendland (was sich an meinem Kennzeichen erkennen lässt), dem Öko-Landkreis Deutschlands, wir demonstrieren schon seit Jahrzehnten für Änderungen im Bereich Klima, gegen Castortransporte und dem Ausstieg aus der Atomkraft.  
Ich kann mich erinnern, dass hier Straßen unterhöhlt, Gleise beschädigt, Polizeifahrzeuge angesteckt wurden. Letzeres ist ungefähr die Art und Weise bzw das Niveau, wie sich Bürger momentan  im Netz geben, und das ist so gar nicht zielführend. Wenn man ernst genommen werden möchte, sollte man sachlich bleiben, andere nicht angreifen, von beiden Seiten, also Politik sowie Bürger. Warum so viele Beleidigungen? Muss das sein? Warum werden Leute, mit denen man einen zielführenden  Austausch sucht, persönlich angegriffen? Schau dir mal die Kommentare an, welche man in den sozialen Netzwerken findet. Rezo war, so weit ich das beurteilen kann sachlich, warum verfolgt man dies nicht weiter?
Eine Partei wie die CDU macht in Zeiten wie diese, so gut wie alles falsch, aber das ist das eine Rechtfertigung für diese Art und Weise, wie man dieser entgegentritt momentan?


----------



## Verak (26. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die ZerstÃ¶rung der CDU" schlÃ¤gt ein wie eine Bombe*

Ihr könnt hier noch so sehr über das Thema und dem Video von Rezo diskutieren und euch im Kreis drehen. Das was hier läuft beruht alles auf Kausalität, das was er anspricht ist seit Jahrzehnten nichts neues und solang ein jeder meint und denkt das, dass was wir hier jeden Tag leben das Ideal bzw. die Normalität sei. Hat aus der Geschichte bis dato rein gar nichts verstanden. Solang ein jeder von uns diese Strukturen hier jeden Tag bedient, dieses System mit seiner Energie, seinem Geld aufrecht erhält und meint mit seiner Stimme die Verantwortung für seine eigene Lebensweise an irgendwelche Politiker abzugeben die es für einen richten sollen. Denn solang das hier Fakt ist, wird es für uns keinen Frieden, noch Gerechtigkeit geben. Weder in Deutschland, in Europa bzw. noch im Rest der Welt. 



> Rohstoffe und Konflikte: Rohstoffvorkommen und -verteilung - BICC 01/2012 Bundeszentrale für politische Bildung
> 
> Die Menschen der sogenannten industrialisierten, entwickelten Welt, vornehmlich also in Nordamerika, Europa und Japan – ungefähr zwanzig Prozent der Weltbevölkerung – verbrauchen rund achtzig Prozent der weltweiten Ressourcen und siebzig Prozent der Energie. Immer mehr Länder haben steigende Verbrauchsraten, allen voran China, aber auch andere Entwicklungs- und Schwellenländer sind in den vergangenen Jahren vermehrt auf dem Rohstoffmarkt aktiv. Hinzu kommt, dass der technologische Fortschritt vor allem in der Informations- und Kommunikationsbranche und die dadurch ausgelöste Nachfrage nach seltenen Rohstoffen (Tantalum, Seltene Erden) zu einer Verknappung derselben geführt hat.
> 
> ...





> Ökologischer Fußabdruck - Alle Ressourcen für 2018 aufgebraucht - ZDF 01.05.2018
> 
> Deutschland überzieht ab morgen sein ökologisches Konto für 2018 und lebt auf Pump. Ausbaden müssten das nachfolgende Generationen und die Menschen im Süden, sagen Umweltschützer.
> 
> ...




Jetzt könnt ihr euch weiter im Kreis drehen und über das tolle Statement von Rezo auslassen, was meiner Meinung nur dazu dient die Masse weiter anzuheizen und in eine bestimmte Richtung zu lenken. Nämlich die Denke zu manifestieren das wie immer "die da oben" an allem Schuld sind. Obwohl ein jeder hier erst durch seine ignorante Lebensweise die Grundlage und die Ursache für alles bildet und solang ein jeder von uns das Spiel mitspielt, werden wir für diese Ignoranz auch zur Verantwortung gezogen. Egal ob innen-, geopolitisch, ökonomisch oder aus ökologischer Sicht. Denn wir können nicht ansatzweise so weiter leben wie bisher, bzw. die gesamte Welt so leben wie wir. Das uns nicht früher oder später wieder einmal die ******* um die Ohren fliegen wird. Vor allem im Kontext der nicht vorhandenen Ressourcen in Deutschland und Europa, gegenüber unserer Lebensweise seit mehr als 150 Jahren.


----------



## INU.ID (26. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die ZerstÃ¶rung der CDU" schlÃ¤gt ein wie eine Bombe*



tdi-fan schrieb:


> Rezo war, so weit ich das beurteilen kann sachlich, warum verfolgt man dies nicht weiter? Eine Partei wie die CDU macht in Zeiten wie diese, so gut wie alles falsch, aber das ist das eine Rechtfertigung für diese Art und Weise, wie man dieser entgegentritt momentan?


Genau das ist ja der Punkt. Ob die Schüler die seit Januar (?) streiken, ob Artikel 13 Kritiker, oder jetzt Rezo. Es wurde eigentlich immer auf "relativ" sachlicher Ebene die Politik, Politiker, oder politische Entscheidungen kritisiert. Bei Art13 waren es aber Politiker, die anhaltend äußerten die Kritiker hätten keine Ahnung, oder wären Fake, oder gekauft, usw. Die Politik hat angefangen ihre Wähler mit Dreck zu bewerfen. Genau deswegen sind ja dann so viele auf die Straße gegangen. Genau wie jetzt wieder. Es waren Politiker die gesagt haben es wären quasi alles Fake-Quellen, und die damit nicht nur Rezo, oder die journalistischen unter den 252 Quellen beleidigt/diffamiert/diskreditiert haben, sondern auch zehntausende Wissenschaftler und Forscher. Es waren die Politiker die den Schülern unterstellt haben quasi keine Ahnung zu haben, nur deswegen hat es die Aktion der Wissenschaftler und Forscher ja erst gegeben, die sich hinter die Schüler gestellt, und gesagt haben "Hallo, wir sinds, die Profis, und wir möchten mal kurz klarstellen das wir 100% hinter den Aussagen der Schüler stehen."

Wenn die Politik einmal "mit Dreck geworfen" hat, dann brauch man sich hinterher nicht mehr zu wundern, wenn auch die Bürger anfangen sich nicht mehr nur sachlich zu äußern. Wenn man seine Wähler so angreift, sie sogar für demokratische Prozesse kritisiert, dann brauch man sich nicht zu wundern wenn einige von denen auch anfangen unter die Gürtellinie zu schlagen.

Ein paar "Spinner" die aus der Reihe tanzen hast du immer, so wie die Idioten die Rezo und dessen Familie mit dem Tod bedrohen. Oder die sich in den sozialen Medien asozial verhalten. Aber deswegen kannst du doch nicht einfach auf die Masse schließen. Das wäre so als würde die Polizei die Zufahrtsstraßen unterhöhlen, mit dem Argument einige Spinner-Demonstranten hätten es ja auch mal getan. Oder Polizisten dürften Bürger anspucken, weil irgendwelche Bürger auch mal Polizisten angespuckt haben.

Von Bürgern erwartet man ein Stück weit ein gewisses Fehlverhalten (natürlich in Grenzen, Morddrohungen usw. gehen natürlich auf keinen Fall), aber nicht von Politikern.


Verak schrieb:


> Jetzt könnt ihr euch weiter im Kreis drehen und  über das tolle Statement von Rezo auslassen, was meiner Meinung nur dazu  dient die Masse weiter anzuheizen und in eine bestimmte Richtung zu  lenken. Nämlich die Denke zu manifestieren das wie immer "die da oben"  an allem Schuld sind.



Sehe ich gar nicht so. Es wurde überhaupt nicht der Eindruck  vermittelt dass das ganze System shice ist, und sich auch nicht ändern  läßt. Ganz im Gegenteil, es wurden gezielt Punkte angesprochen, die es  zu ändern gilt, und die allesamt nicht das System selbst betreffen. Es  wurden demokratische Mittel genutzt, um eine Meinung zu gezielten  Punkten zu äußern.

Und wenn man es einmal ganz genau nimmt, dann  hat er primär EIGENTLICH auch gar nicht die CDU angegriffen, denn er  sagt am Anfang klipp und klar, dass die Politik der letzten Jahrzehnte  analysiert werden soll, und hier nun mal die CDU mehrheitlich regiert  hat. Seine Kritik richtet sich also primär gegen den (politische)  Verlauf bzw. die Entwicklung über einen bestimmten Zeitraum.

Genau  deswegen bekommen ja auch die SPD und die AfD mal einen vor den Bug,  und werden genau so als "unwählbar" klassifiziert. In dem ganzen Video  erläutert er erst gewissen Punkte, kritisiert dann gewisse  Entscheidungen, und erst dann die dafür zuständigen Politiker. Auch  empfiehlt er selbst eigentlich gar keine Alternative, im Gegenteil.  Genau deswegen habe ich das Video auch eher als grundsätzliche Kritik an  vielen falsch getroffenen Entscheidungen verstanden,statt als einfach  nur stumpfe Kritik an einer Partei.

Aber vielleicht irre ich  mich, dann möge man mir die Stelle zeigen, wo er "das System" als Ganzes  komplett kritisiert, oder die Schuld einfach nur auf irgendwelche "die  da oben" schiebt.


----------



## Verak (26. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*

Wie gesagt ihr müsst im Kontext unserer Lebensweise erst einmal verstehen was Demokratie überhaupt bedeutet und werdet feststellen das es sowas wie diese überhaupt nicht gibt. Dazu reicht ansich schon, sich die Entwicklung der Grünen anzugucken. Von dem was sie in den '80er propagierten, gegenüber den Ausführungen in der Regierung Ende der '90er, Anfang der 2000er mit der SPD oder nun auch in der Regierung mit Kretschmer in Baden-Würtemberg bzw. der Beteiligung bei uns in Hessen mit der CDU. Jeder der versucht an diesen Strukturen zu rütteln, den Statuts Quo in unserer "Demokratie" zu verändern, wird politisch oder wie auch immer aus dem Weg geräumt. Das was hier läuft ist nichts anderes wie Zuckerbrot und Peitsche. Ich habe Politikwissenschaftler gesehen und gelesen die meinten das unsere "Demokratie" nur solange laufen würde, solang es uns auch wirtschaftlich gut gehen würde. Ansonsten würden hier wieder Zustände kommen, wie im tiefsten Mittelalter.

Dazu seien euch auch folgende Beiträge ans Herz gelegt um die Dinge besser zu verstehen.



> „Wie wäre die Lage bei uns heute, wenn wir nicht eine relativ stabile wirtschaftliche Situation hätten?", fragt der Philosoph und Bestseller-Autor Wolfram Eilenberger. „Eine kriselnde Wirtschaft wäre sicher ein Brandbeschleuniger. Schauen Sie nach Griechenland und Italien mit der anhaltend hohen Jugendarbeitslosigkeit. Wenn wir das hier hätten, wäre das eine große Gefahr für unsere Demokratie.“
> 
> Wolfram Eilenberger hat sich für sein Buch "Zeit der Zauberer" intensiv mit den 20er Jahren beschäftigt. Er sieht große Parallelen zur aktuellen politischen Situation: "Ich habe das Gefühl, dass unsere jetzige kulturelle Konstellation – mit all ihren Ängsten, Krisen, Nationalismen, Extremen und medialen Innovationen – Wesentliches mit den Zwanziger Jahren teilt."
> 
> ...





> Wie kauft man die Weltpolitik? Ein packender Insider-Dokumentarfilm über den Ausbau von Wirtschaftsimperien auf Kosten der Dritten Welt: John Perkins war ein "Economic Hit Man", ein Wirtschaftskiller. Seine Aufgabe war es, Entwicklungsländer zu besuchen und den Machthabern überdimensionierte, überteuerte Großprojekte zu verkaufen, die sie in eine Abhängigkeit von den USA brachten. Zwölf Jahre lang hatte Perkins seine Seele an den Geheimdienst verkauft ... bis er ausstieg und den Mut hatte, den Skandal aufzudecken, sich öffentlich für seine kriminellen Akte im Staatsauftrag zu entschuldigen und Aufklärungsarbeit zu leisten.
> 
> Der Film liefert dabei unglaublich spannende Einblicke in das Netz der modernen Wirtschaftsmafia und offenbart Zusammenhänge, die oft als Verschwörungstheorien abgetan werden. Heute leitet John Perkins die Organisation "Dream Change Coalition", die zusammen mit den indigenen Völkern Südamerikas deren Umwelt und Kulturen zu schützen versucht.
> 
> ...




"Die da oben" werden dahingehend nichts dem Zufall überlassen und wenn man sich die Entwicklung auch in den USA oder bei uns in Europa anschaut, mit vor allem dem medialen teile und herrsche Spektakel zwischen links und rechts. Läuft für mich hier atm alles nach Plan meiner Meinung nach. Denn "die da oben" wissen ebenso das es so wie es jetzt "noch" läuft, nicht mehr weitergehen kann. Dementsprechend werden Mechanismen in Gang gesetzt um aus dem künftigen Chaos, eine Neuordnung zu schaffen. Frage die sich für mich nur stellt ist, was eher kommt. Der Zusammenbruch der Weltwirtschaft durch die weltweiten Finanzblasen, weitere innenpolitische Anspannungen oder der nächste Weltkrieg um die weltweiten Rohstoffvorkommen für unsere Lebensweise hier.

*edit*
Aber im Grunde wird wie immer alles seinen gewohnten Gang gehen. Wenn man sich anschaut das ein Schrei der Empörung durch die Republik geht, weil die Grünen einen vegetarischen Tag in Kantinen fordern und irgendwas von Ökodiktatur gefaselt wird. Haben wir nicht ansatzweise verstanden um was es im Grunde für uns alle geht.


----------



## micha34 (26. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*

Naja.

Rezo gibt schon explizite Wahlempfehlungen indem er alle unliebsamen Parteien als unwählbar Diffamiert damit
die übriggebliebenen Wählbar sind. Die politische Verantwortung liegt aber an Parteien in Regierungsverantwortung bzw die schon mal Regierungsverantwortung hatten.So haben Parteien ihr Können ja schon bewiesen und Rezos "Wahlempfehlung" schliesst die alten SEDler auch nicht aus die ja ihre "Fähigkeiten" schon eindrucksvoll bewiesen haben. Andere die noch nie in der Regierungsverantwortung waren sollen ebenfalls Blockiert werden ohne ihr "Können" eine Chance zu geben.

Dazu kommt noch der Zeitpunkt dieser Aussagen.

Bei dieser etwas unglücklichen Kombination sind Anfeindungen doch keine Überraschung.

Dann sind die sattsam bekannten Forderungen oftmals schwammig und logistisch schlecht.
Die forcierte Abschaltung von AKWs als blinder Aktionismus der Merkelregierung war recht unüberlegt und man sollte nicht vergessen
das auch die Grünen dafür als Klatschhasen fungierten. Inwieweit die "Grünen" überhaupt noch ein ökologisches Gewissen unterstellt werden kann
ist auch nicht erst seit Heute fraglich.Die haben sich halt deutlich gewandelt.

Hei....dann lese ich sogar die hier im Forum reinkopierten Texte durch und ein ZDF Geschreibsel erzählt mir noch was von einem deutschen "Weltüberlastungstag"
Von einem "Weltüberlasungstag" Europas und andere solcher Weltüberlastungstage. Unlogisches Zeugs.

Die Auflistung über Verbrauch der Rohstoffkonkurrenten ist eigentlich relativ Informativ,die vermeintlich grössten Verbraucher namentlich oft Deutschland
alleinstehend  bezeichnet sind überhaupt nicht die grössten Verbraucher.

Auf das Konkurrenzprinzip hatte ich ja schon hingewiesen und es sogar als evolutionären Prozess bezeichnet.
Wenn man dieses als ursprüngliches Problem ansieht dann sollte man sich eingestehen das eine konfliktfreie Lösung nirgendwo geschrieben steht.
Da ist nichtmal eine soziale Gerechtigkeit vonnöten sondern zu solchen Problemlösungen reichen die "harten Bandagen" aus.

Konkurrenz wird minimiert durch Unterdrückung,Gewalt und Dezimierung von Verbrauchern.

Bevor jetzt (nachvollziehbar) der Aufschrei kommt: "Was Erzählt derMicha34 da? Der ist ja ein richtig unsoziales Schwein"
Dann ist das lediglich der Weg der uns schon so ziemlich vorgegeben ist.

Konkurrenz,die Weltbevölkerung wächst rapide,Ressourcen immer knapper,das gibt sowieso Mord und Totschlag und schaut man sich den gesellschaftlichen Wandel auch gerade in Deutschland an dann werden wir uns in Zukunft nicht gegenseitig lieb die Eier schaukeln.

Nein schön finde ich unsere Zukunftsaussichen auch nicht nur werden die Anpassungsfähigen am längsten Mitmachen und Andere kommen unter die Räder.

Inwieweit eine optimistischere Logik für unsere Zukunft greift weiss ich auch nicht.


----------



## seahawk (26. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*

Das Video hat imho einen grundlegenden Fehler, es versteht Demokratie nicht. Eine Volkspartei kann nicht radikal in ihren Forderungen sein, weil sie nur eine Volkspartei sein kann wenn ihre Positionen für einen großen Teil der Bevölkerung akzeptabel sind. 
Sah man doch nach Fukushima so schön, plötzlich war der Atomausstieg für weite Teile der Bevölkerung eine gute Lösung und dann hat die CDU das auch nicht aufgehalten.  Natürlich bedeutet das eine Politik des kleinsten gemeinsamen Nenners, aber ob die Alternativen besser sind? 

Wir sehen ja gerade in den USA und England was passiert wenn große Parteien hart polarisieren, es spaltet die Gesellschaft und bringt völlige Idioten an die Macht.  Man sah ja auch in der Flüchtlingskrise was passiert wenn eine CDU mal etwas tut was größere Teile der Bevölkerung nicht mittragen, diese suchen sich eine andere extremere Partei. Harte Klimaschutzmaßnahmen können also dazu führen, dass bei der nächsten Wahl ein AFD Trump gewinnt, der dann die Kohlebergwerke oder Atommeiler wieder anwerfen will. 

Man muss sich damit abfinden, dass CDU/SPD so reformwillig sind wie der durchschnittliche Deutsche.


----------



## Dragon AMD (26. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*

Naja Rezo hat die Demokratie schon sehr gut verstanden.

In erster Linie wird die Wirtschaft gestärkt mit all ihren Geldgebern für die Politiker.

Was glaubt ihr warum wir all die Flüchtlinge ins Land gelassen haben.

Ich weiß es da in den letzten Jahren mehr Arbeiter gebraucht werden.

Da Deutschland nicht in der Lage ist die Mittelschicht zu Stärken die Kinder in die Welt setzen werden andere Arbeiter gebraucht. 

Dazu kommt noch das die Arbeiter von außerhalb für weniger Geld arbeiten.

So kann man schön der Wirtschaft helfen und den großen Bossen noch mehr Geld einbringen.

Ich selbst arbeite in einer großen Firma wo ca 30000 Arbeitsplätze sind.

Alleine in den letzten Jahren wurde die Anzahl an Deutschen Firman und Arbeitern um fast die hälfte durch Ausländische Firmen und Arbeiter ersetzt.

Einfach nur weil sie billiger Arbeiten.

Rezo hat es in seinem Video gut erklärt und belegt.

Made in Germany gibt es nicht mehr.

Das hat Deutschland mal stark gemacht.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk


----------



## guss (26. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



seahawk schrieb:


> (...) dann hat die CDU das auch nicht aufgehalten. (...)



Das ist aber eine sehr schwarze Brille, die Du da aufgesetzt hast. Man könnte auch sagen, die CDU hat einfach die Hosen gestrichen voll, dass es ihr ähnlich wie der SPD ergehen könnte und deshalb trifft sie keine zukunftsweisenden Entscheidungen und spielt für die jeweils nächste Bundestagswahl auf sicher.

Hauptsache an der Macht bleiben und taktisch vorgehen, ist das Motto der CDU. Das war auch der Grund dem Atomausstieg widerwillig zuzustimmen. Der Druck der Bevölkerung war einfach zu gross. Das waren eben nicht nur "ein paar Jugendliche", sondern der Grossteil der Wählerschaft.

Hartz IV hätte die CDU wohl möglich gar nicht ohne Volksaufstand durchsetzen können und deshalb musste es die SPD tun. Aber das war der Anfang vom Untergang dieser Partei, weil es viele Wähler als Verrat an der eigenen Klientel aufgefasst haben. Die CDU hat sich zurück gelehnt und als die SPD dann abgewählt wurde, die positiven Effekte von Hartz IV für die Wirtschaft, als ihren Verdienst ein geheimst. Alles Negative wird der SPD angelastet. Eine taktische Meisterleistung der CDU, aber nichts, was ich von einer Volkspartei erhoffe. 

Nur ein kurzer Satz zu den USA, weil das hier sonst den Rahmen sprengt: In den USA polarisieren die beiden grossen Parteien wenig bis gar nicht und ganz sicher nicht hart. Das ist rechts und rechter. Eine linke Partei spielt in den USA leider keine Rolle.


----------



## Dragon AMD (26. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*

Auch was Rezo zur Solar/Photovoltaik gesagt hat ist richtig.

Warum hat den die Regierung die Zuschüsse dafür gestrichen?

Genau weil die Kohle und Stromindustrie Geld bezahlt hat. 

Wenn Deutschland mehr für Klimaschutz und saubere Energie tun möchte dann hätten sie das noch mehr Fördern müssen.



Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk


----------



## seahawk (26. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Naja Rezo hat die Demokratie schon sehr gut verstanden.
> 
> In erster Linie wird die Wirtschaft gestärkt mit all ihren Geldgebern für die Politiker.
> 
> ...



Deswegen halte ich von dem Video halt nichts, weil es den Güteltierhutträgern eine Art von Bestätigung verschafft.  Die Flüchtlingskrise ist sehr einfach zu erklären. Ein großes Land versinkt in einem Bürgerkrieg und für die Bewohner gibt es einen Landweg/Seeweg um nach Europa zu fliehen. Deutschland entscheidet sich dann gültige Verträge und internationale Standards zu befolgen.  Fertig.


----------



## Dragon AMD (26. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



seahawk schrieb:


> Deswegen halte ich von dem Video halt nichts, weil es den Güteltierhutträgern eine Art von Bestätigung verschafft.  Die Flüchtlingskrise ist sehr einfach zu erklären. Ein großes Land versinkt in einem Bürgerkrieg und für die Bewohner gibt es einen Landweg/Seeweg um nach Europa zu fliehen. Deutschland entscheidet sich dann gültige Verträge und internationale Standards zu befolgen.  Fertig.


Komisch ist nur das andere Länder wie Ungarn oder Polen die Flüchtlinge nicht aufnimmt oder aufnehmen will. 

Es mag da Bürgerkrieg sein aber hauptsächlich sind es Deutschland und Frankreich die Flüchtlinge aufnehmen.

Den anderen Ländern passiert nichts wenn sie es nicht tun.

Man kann auch schön sehen das unsere Regierung für die Wirtschaft arbeitet.

Alleine in dem VW Co2 Skandal was ist VW in unserem Land passiert?

Genau nichts alles wurde schön geredet und auch die schnelle Umrüstung seitens VW ist nur so lala.

Eine Hardwareumrüstung wäre die Lösung gewesen.

Warum haben sie das nicht gemacht?

Genau damit VW kosten sparen kann und der kleine Mann darauf sitzen bleibt.

Es wäre schon seit 2008 möglich gewesen das Harnstoff in Verbindung mit Rußpartikelfilter eingebaut werden.

Unsere Regierung wird von inkompetenten und bezahlten Politikern geführt.

Die Wähle ich schon seit Jahren nicht mehr.

Rezo hat genau das gesagt was ich schon lange Denke.

Das ist meine Meinung.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk


----------



## guss (26. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



seahawk schrieb:


> (...)  Die Flüchtlingskrise ist sehr einfach zu erklären. Ein großes Land versinkt in einem Bürgerkrieg und für die Bewohner gibt es einen Landweg/Seeweg um nach Europa zu fliehen. Deutschland entscheidet sich dann gültige Verträge und internationale Standards zu befolgen.  Fertig.



Selbstverständlich konnte man, als die Flüchtlinge bereits vor der Tür standen, nichts anderes tun, als die Leute rein zu lassen. Was sollte man auch tun, auf die Menschen schiessen? 

Von einer Volkspartei erwartet man aber eben langfristige, vorausschauende Politik über viele Jahre hinweg und nicht nur kurzfristige Reaktionen auf Unvermeidbares (Flüchtlingskrise, Atomausstieg, ...). Die Entwicklung im nahen Osten war seit sehr vielen Jahren absehbar und die Aussenpolitik der CDU und auch SPD war einfach ungenügend bis nicht vorhanden um dort gegenzusteuern.


----------



## Johnny05 (26. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*

Ein mir unbekannter und völlig unbedeutender "YouTube -Star" gibt seine mehr als einseitige und mit fragwürdigen Erklärungen Kritik an die CDU ab ..... Soll Er ruhig aber in vielen seiner Punkten versteht dieser Typ nicht im Ansatz wie Demokratie funktioniert. Wo ist die berechtigte Kritik an den Grünen , den Linken , der AFD , der FDP oder SPD ? Diese werden völlig aussen vorgelassen und das ganze Konstrukt wie auf mich wie ein Wahlvideo der AFD .

Nein , Ich bin kein CDU/CSU Anhänger oder Wähler , sondern ein Mensch der eine eigene Meinung vertritt und nicht versucht anderen diese aufzuzwingen. Das zweite Video von diesem Typen empfinde Ich ausserdem als äusserst dumm , mit der Empfehlung nicht wählen zu gehen . Denn dann trägt man eine Mitschuld daran , das genau die Typen im Parlament sitzen die man nicht haben will . Geht wählen und habt eure eigene Meinung .

Gruß

Johnny05


----------



## DerLachs (26. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*

Er hat empfohlen, bestimmte Parteien nicht zu wählen. Er hat nie gesagt, dass man gar nicht wählen gehen soll. Rezo hat auch gesagt, dass er keine bestimmte Partei empfehlen will, sondern man sich selber informieren soll.

Edit: Das wurde sogar hier im Thread geschrieben.


guss schrieb:


> Daran konnte ich mich nicht erinnern, dass Rezo das  gesagt haben soll, deshalb habe ich noch mal nachgesehen. Das sagt er  wirklich:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## micha34 (26. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



guss schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich konnte man, als die Flüchtlinge bereits vor der Tür standen, nichts anderes tun, als die Leute rein zu lassen. Was sollte man auch tun, auf die Menschen schiessen?



Ehrliche Antwort?

In letzter Konsequenz wird die "Staatsmacht" selbst dich ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken erschiessen.Vorher wirst du gemahnt,belehrt und bei Bedarf auch 
weggeknüppelt.
Nach üblicher Betrachtungsweise ist es auch legitim die Leute in deren eigene Länder zu "Besuchen" und die dann zu erschiessen.
Irgendwo kommt hier eine Doppelmoral zu tragen.

Warum soll man also verschiedene Maßstäbe anlegen?
Ebenso hört die Flucht vor "Tod und Verderben" da auf wo man sicheres Gebiet erreicht und das ist nicht erst die deutsche oder europäische Grenze.
Aber auch dieses Thema wurde sattsam durchgekaut und folgt keiner Logik.

Entweder strebe ich grundsätzlich keine Gewalt gegen Menschen an (dann werden die ihren Trieb folgen und machen was die wollen)dann brauchts weder Militär
noch Polizei  oder ich befürworte gewalttätige Auseinandersetzungen und lege die Doppelmoral zur Seite.

Die dauernd geforderte Logik ist menschlich gesehen oft unangenehm.Man dreht sichs halt passend nach Bedarf.


----------



## poiu (26. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*

Bisher gefällt mir die Auseinandersetzung  von Gunnar Kaiser mit dem Rezo Video am besten und deutlich besser als das was einige Print Medien regelrecht ausgekotzt haben





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=si9MEXIQXUw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Aber ich hab es selbst noch nicht ganz zusende geschaut


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



guss schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich konnte man, als die Flüchtlinge bereits vor der Tür standen, nichts anderes tun, als die Leute rein zu lassen. Was sollte man auch tun, auf die Menschen schiessen?


Genau das will die AfD. Genau das.

Darum gibt es jetzt auch, nachdem einige Ärzte ohne Grenzen wegen dieser rechtsextremen Spalter und ihrer unmenschlichen Politik als vermeindliche Schlepper im Gefängnis saßen, die Gegenbewegung der Ärzte zu "Absaufen lassen". Die zynischen rechten Menschenfeinde meinen ja, dass Flüchtlinge nur flüchten, weil es Seenotrettung gibt, verkennen aber, das 99% der Boote immer schon durchgekommen sind. Ärzte ohne Grenzen fordert darum jetzt "Verbluten lassen", wenn Nazis oder AfD Wähler ins Krankenhaus gehen, weil ja eindeutig klar ist, dass sich diese Menschen nur verletzen, weil sie wissen, Ärzte flicken sie zusammen. Die Aktion "Verbluten lassen" dient nur dazu, dass Rechtsextreme gesünder leben werden. Ein paar werden halt krepeiren,. aber dann werden tausende gerettet. Das ist doch eindeutige "Logik" der Rechtsextremen.

Dieses völlig unwichtige Thema bestimmt seit Jahren die Politik, weil ein kleiner menschenfeindlicher Haufen in Deutschland Terror macht, Menschen erschießt, Häuser ansteckt und auch ansonsten Rassitischen Mist durchführt. Wegen dieser Deppen ist seit Jahren die Politik gelähmt.


----------



## seahawk (26. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



guss schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich konnte man, als die Flüchtlinge bereits vor der Tür standen, nichts anderes tun, als die Leute rein zu lassen. Was sollte man auch tun, auf die Menschen schiessen?
> 
> Von einer Volkspartei erwartet man aber eben langfristige, vorausschauende Politik über viele Jahre hinweg und nicht nur kurzfristige Reaktionen auf Unvermeidbares (Flüchtlingskrise, Atomausstieg, ...). Die Entwicklung im nahen Osten war seit sehr vielen Jahren absehbar und die Aussenpolitik der CDU und auch SPD war einfach ungenügend bis nicht vorhanden um dort gegenzusteuern.



Die Außenpolitik Deutschlands hat die Bedeutung eines Sack Reis in der Nahostpolitik. Jede deutsch Regierung wird primär nur auf das reagieren was in der Welt passiert. Deutschland kann fast nichts alleine beeinflussen, muss man sich mit abfinden.


----------



## Atma (26. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



Johnny05 schrieb:


> Wo ist die berechtigte Kritik an den Grünen , den Linken , der AFD , der FDP oder SPD ? Diese werden völlig aussen vorgelassen und das ganze Konstrukt wie auf mich wie ein Wahlvideo der AFD .


Hä? Hast du dir das Video überhaupt angeschaut? Die SPD und AfD bekommen doch ihr Fett weg. Außerdem kann er nicht auf alles und jeden eingehen, sonst wär das Video 2-3h lang.


----------



## Oberst Klink (26. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*

Seine Aussagen sind mir alle viel zu radikal und idealistisch. So funktioniert Politik nicht, so funktioniert die Realität nicht.


----------



## Dragon AMD (26. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Seine Aussagen sind mir alle viel zu radikal und idealistisch. So funktioniert Politik nicht, so funktioniert die Realität nicht.


Das ist zwar richtig. Rezo möchte ja auch nur aufklären was CDU und SPD falsch machen.

Dazu alles belegt. Da ich eher vom Land komme und weiß zum Beispiel wie es mit der Solar Energie hier abging kann ich ihm nur voll zustimmen.

Warum an Kohle festhalten wo 20k Arbeitsplätze dran hängen?

80k wurden durch so eine Entscheidung gekillt.



Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Alreech (27. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die ZerstÃ¶rung der CDU" schlÃ¤gt ein wie eine Bombe*



Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Das ist zwar richtig. Rezo möchte ja auch nur aufklären was CDU und SPD falsch machen.
> 
> Dazu alles belegt. Da ich eher vom Land komme und weiß zum Beispiel wie es mit der Solar Energie hier abging kann ich ihm nur voll zustimmen.


Ja, fast jeder Bauer und fast jeder Besserverdienende der ein Eigenheim hatte hat sich damals Photovoltaik Anlagen aufs Dach schrauben lassen.
Nicht um dem Eigenverbrauch zu decken, sondern um die Einspeisevergütung abzugreifen, und das mit einem Preis der für die nächsten 20 Jahre garantiert gewesen ist.
Das hat sich damals nur gelohnt weil durch Massenproduktion die Preise gefallen sind:



			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> In Deutschland verdankt die Solarindustrie ihren anfänglichen Aufschwung seit dem Jahre 2000 insbesondere der gesetzlich garantierten Einspeisevergütung, die durch das Erneuerbare-Energien-Gesetz geregelt wird. Von 2000 bis 2011 stieg die mit Photovoltaik erzeugte Energie von 0,064 TWh auf ca. 19 TWh[9] und damit auf das rund Dreihundertfache.
> 
> Aufgrund der Verlagerung von Produktionskapazitäten in Länder mit niedrigerem Lohnniveau, geringeren Umweltstandards und höherer staatlicher Förderung, z. B. in Asien, sanken die Modulpreise und setzten die deutsche Solarindustrie zunehmend unter Druck. Zahlreiche Unternehmen mussten Insolvenz anmelden oder Sanierungen durchführen. Betroffen war auch der einst weltgrößte Solarzellenhersteller Q-Cells in Bitterfeld-Wolfen.
> ....
> ...


Hätte also die CDU und SPD damals wie Trump den Markt für Solarzellen aus China dicht gemacht (Deutschland zuerst !!!!!) könnte ihnen Rezo jetzt nichts vorwerfen, richtig ? 
Wirft er eigentlich den Grünen vor das die damals gegen Schutzzölle gewesen sind ?

Solarindustrie – Wikipedia



> Warum an Kohle festhalten wo 20k Arbeitsplätze dran hängen?
> 
> 80k wurden durch so eine Entscheidung gekillt.


Die 20 000 Arbeitsplätze in der Braunkohle sind in der Stromproduktion tätig. Die produzieren 24 Stunden am Tag Strom, 7 Tage die Woche, egal ob die Sonne scheint oder der Wind bläst.
Das Problem ist nicht das die 20 000 Arbeitsplätze wegfallen (die bekommen einen goldenen Handschlag und gehen in Frührente, in andere Jobs oder ins Ausland) sondern das die Braunkohle durch Gas ersetzt wird (wobei, ist auch kein Problem, zahlt der Stromkunde).

Die 80 000 Arbeitsplätze die bei der Produktion von Solarmodulen & Anlagen weg gefallen sind haben überhaupt keinen Strom produziert, sondern sind in der Anlagenfertigung tätig gewesen - zudem ist das fertigen von Solarmodulen nicht gerade High Tech, das können auch angelernte Arbeitskräfte die für einen Niedriglohn arbeiten.

Im Bereich Anlagenbau gibt es noch einige Deutsche Firmen die fett im Solar Geschäft sind:
Manz AG
Manz AG – Wikipedia

Wacker Chemie
Wacker Chemie – Wikipedia

SMA Solar
SMA Solar Technology – Wikipedia

Allerdings gab es diese Firmen schon vor dem Solar Boom, deswegen zählen die ja irgendwie nicht...


----------



## Nightslaver (27. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*

Die CDU möchte jetzt gerne die Meinungsäußerung im Netz regulieren:



> *CDU-Chefin Annegret Kramp-Karrenbauer* hat als Reaktion auf die  Anti-CDU-Videos von Rezo und weiteren Youtubern* eine Regulierungen von  Meinungsäußerungen im Netz vor Wahlen* angeregt. Sie begründete dies mit  der Sorge vor Auswirkungen derartiger Aufrufe auf die Demokratie.
> 
> Reaktion auf Rezo: Kramp-Karrenbauer erwaegt Regulierung von Meinungsaeusserungen



Man hat eindeutig bei der Union immer noch nicht begriffen was in dem Laden schief läuft.


----------



## RyzA (27. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*

Ist ja nicht mehr weit von staatlicher Zensur entfernt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ist ja nicht mehr weit von staatlicher Zensur entfernt.


Es ist ganz weit entfernt, aber so richtig.

Oder ist es für Dich Zensur, dass direkt
am Wahlta´g und insbesondere in Wahl-
räumen jede Wahlwerbung verboten ist?
Man könnte das z.B. auch auf eine ganze
Woche vor der Wahl ausdehnen, damit
Menschen in Ruhe und unbeeinflusst
abwägen können.

Das hat mit Zensur nichts zu tun


----------



## RyzA (27. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es ist ganz weit entfernt, aber so richtig.
> 
> ....
> 
> Das hat mit Zensur nichts zu tun


Ich bitte dich. Das eine hat mit dem anderen doch nichts zu tun.
Kritische Meinungen im Netz vor Wahlen verbieten zu wollen ist für mich Zensur. Außerdem waren es ja nicht mal Falschmeldungen oder so, da er es per Quellen akribisch belegt hat.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich bitte dich. Das eine hat mit dem anderen doch nichts zu tun.
> Kritische Meinungen im Netz vor Wahlen verbieten zu wollen ist für mich Zensur. Außerdem waren es ja nicht mal Falschmeldungen oder so, da er es per Quellen akribisch belegt hat.


Es sind Regeln. Es geht nicht darum, Kritik zu verbieten, es geht darum, massive Medienkampagnen direkt vor einer Wahl in ein Regelwerk zu kleiden. Es ist wie mit dem FPÖ-Video. Warum wurde es genau eine Woche vor der Wahl veröffentlicht? Man kann darüber reden. Welche Schlüsse hinterher heraus kommen, sehen wir dann. Dann bewerte ich.


----------



## RyzA (27. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es sind Regeln. Es geht nicht darum, Kritik zu verbieten, es geht darum, massive Medienkampagnen direkt vor einer Wahl in ein Regelwerk zu kleiden. Es ist wie mit dem FPÖ-Video. Warum wurde es genau eine Woche vor der Wahl veröffentlicht? Man kann darüber reden. Welche Schlüsse hinterher heraus kommen, sehen wir dann. Dann bewerte ich.


Auch hat hier das eine mit dem anderen nichts gemeinsam ausser der veröffentlichte Zeitpunkt.

Viel schlimmer finde ich, wenn Staaten sich in andere Wahlkämpfe einmischen und bewußt Falschmeldungen in sozialen Netzwerken verbreiten.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Viel schlimmer finde ich, wenn Staaten sich in andere Wahlkämpfe einmischen und bewußt Falschmeldungen in sozialen Netzwerken verbreiten.


Warum? Haben Deine Nachbarn keine Rechte, wenn Du Deine Hütte anstecken willst?
Das einzige, was wir benötigen, wären mündige Bürger. Die erkennen Manipulationen.
Wir haben aber kaum welche.


----------



## RyzA (27. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Warum? Haben Deine Nachbarn keine Rechte, wenn Du Deine Hütte anstecken willst?


Warum sollte ich meine Hütte anstecken wollen? Und was hat das damit zu tun?



> Das einzige, was wir benötigen, wären mündige Bürger. Die erkennen Manipulationen.
> Wir haben aber kaum welche.


Ja das sieht man am besten daran, dass sich immer mehr Bürger von den herkömmlichen Medien verabschiedet haben.

Dann treiben sie sich lieber auf Verschwörungs und - Propagandaseiten rum.
Es gibt auch genug die den Mist glauben wollen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Warum sollte ich meine Hütte anstecken wollen? Und was hat das damit zu tun?


Das ist der übertragene Sinn, dass z.B. in Österreich die Faschisten der FPÖ an die Macht kommen. Warum sollten die Nachbarstaaten keinen Wahlkampf machen dürfen? Das ist ihr gutes Recht, weil es sie ebenso betrifft.


----------



## RyzA (27. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das ist der übertragene Sinn, dass z.B. in Österreich die Faschisten der FPÖ an die Macht kommen.


Achso, ok.



> Warum sollten die Nachbarstaaten keinen Wahlkampf machen dürfen? Das ist ihr gutes Recht, weil es sie ebenso betrifft.


Die können ja Wahlkampf machen. In ihren eigenen Ländern. 
Kein Land hat das Recht sich in innenpolitische Angelegenheiten andere Länder einzumischen bzw die Wahlen zu manipulieren.  
Und schon gar nicht mit Falschmeldungen und Propaganda.

Da finde ich kritische Meinungen wie das Video des YouTubers noch lange nicht so schlimm und legitim.
Auch wenn es kurz vor den Wahlen veröffentlicht wurde.


----------



## INU.ID (27. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> @Nightslaver: Was sich AKK mit der Aussage  geleistet hat ist doch eigentlich schon rufschädigend für die CDU.


Politiker die die Einschränkung der Meinungsfreiheit auch nur in Erwägung ziehen, sollten eigentlich sofort ihren Stuhl räumen.


----------



## DKK007 (28. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*

Zumindest solange die Aussagen  nicht gegen Strafgesetze verstoßen, wie bei der AfD, NPD usw. der Fall ist.


----------



## seahawk (28. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Politiker die die Einschränkung der Meinungsfreiheit auch nur in Erwägung ziehen, sollten eigentlich sofort ihren Stuhl räumen.



Auch wenn ich den Gedanken besorglich finde, so wird der Erfolg des Videos Konsequenzen haben. Und wenn Influenzer Produktwerbung deklarieren müssen, wäre es logisch dass sich auch jeden anderen Content als Werbung deklarieren müssen, wenn jemand für diesen Content Gegenleistungen erbringt. Nicht dass ich glaube Rezzo wäre bezahlt, aber der Erfolg wird manche sicher auf Ideen bringen. Abgesehen davon wird die CDU bald nicht mehr in der Position sein Gesetze zu ändern. Die Zeit für Rot-Rot-Grün ist jetzt. Wir brauchen sofort Neuwahlen.


----------



## RyzA (28. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



seahawk schrieb:


> Die Zeit für Rot-Rot-Grün ist jetzt. Wir brauchen sofort Neuwahlen.


Hätte die SPD ja schon längst haben können. Aber hat sie hat in ihrer Arroganz ja immer wieder die bundesweite Zusammenarbeit mit den Linken abgelehnt.
Das ist aktuell die Quittung. Die schlechtesten Wahlergebnisse in ihrer Geschichte.
Martin Schulz der Blender hatte auch noch eine Mitschuld. Auf den sind zuerst viele reingefallen. Aber zum Schluß hat man ihn durchschaut.
Viel Wischiwaschi-Geschwätz und nichts konkretes. Keine Bürgernähe.
Außerdem wird der SPD immer noch die Agenda 2010 angelastet. Obwohl sie schon viel nachgebessert und auch in der GroKo einiges durchgesetzt hat.
Den flächendeckenden Mindestlohn hätte es ohne die SPD auch nicht gegeben.
Aber das sehen viele nicht.


----------



## seahawk (28. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*

Die SPD steht nun vor einer Entscheidung, Juniorpartner in Grün-Rot-Rot oder völliger Untergang. Entweder sie macht mit bei der linken Wende, oder sie verschwindet, denn Deutschland ist links!!


----------



## INU.ID (28. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Zh53Zg-T63c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MOD6699 (28. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*

"Diese werden völlig aussen vorgelassen und das ganze Konstrukt wie auf mich wie ein Wahlvideo der AFD ."

Kann passieren wenn man alles was mit Kritik zu tun hat oder gegen die eigene Meinung geht als Hetze abstempelt...


----------



## MOD6699 (28. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*

"Es ist ganz weit entfernt, aber so richtig.

 Oder ist es für Dich Zensur, dass direkt
 am Wahlta´g und insbesondere in Wahl-
räumen jede Wahlwerbung verboten ist?
 Man könnte das z.B. auch auf eine ganze
 Woche vor der Wahl ausdehnen, damit
 Menschen in Ruhe und unbeeinflusst
 abwägen können.

 Das hat mit Zensur nichts zu tun"


----------



## cann0nf0dder (28. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*

und bei der übernächsten Wahl gibt die CDU vorausgefüllt Wahlscheine aus wenn das mit dem Verbot der freien Meinung nach hinten losgeht ?


----------



## DKK007 (28. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



MOD6699 schrieb:


> "Es ist ganz weit entfernt, aber so richtig.
> 
> Oder ist es für Dich Zensur, dass direkt
> am Wahlta´g und insbesondere in Wahl-
> ...



Wer sich davon gestört fühlt, kann auch vorher wählen. 
Kommentar: Warum ich heute nicht waehlen gehe | heise online


----------



## WhoRainZone (28. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



MOD6699 schrieb:


> Kann passieren wenn man alles was mit Kritik zu tun hat oder gegen die eigene Meinung geht als Hetze abstempelt...



Alles Nazis hier! *Einen mit Buzzwords getränkten Text einfügen*
So, genug getan für heute


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



MOD6699 schrieb:


>


Du scheinst den Unterschied zwischen Meinung und Meinungsmache nicht zu verstehen, oder?



seahawk schrieb:


> denn Deutschland ist links!!


Das sehe ich anders. Die, die heute als "links" verspottet werden, sind in Wirklichkeit unsere heutigen Konservativen, die die Verfassung bewahren, im Rahmen der Verfassung unsere soziale Marktwirtschaft stärken und mit Ökologiethemen die Zukunft unseres Nachwuchses sicher wollen. Klassische konservative Vorgehensweise.

SPD, FDP und CDU wollen die soziale Marktwirtschaft untergraben. Und genau das gehört angekreidet.


----------



## seahawk (28. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*

Gerechtigkeit, auch zwischen Generationen, ist für mich ein Kernthema der Linken und darum geht es bei allen Dingen die Du richtigerweise nennst. SPD (noch)  CDU und FDP sind neoliberale Interessenvertreter des Großkapitals.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



seahawk schrieb:


> Gerechtigkeit, auch zwischen Generationen, ist für mich ein Kernthema der Linken und darum geht es bei allen Dingen die Du richtigerweise nennst. ...


Aber genau das steht auch so in der Verfassung, darum haben wir z.B. einen Generationsvertrag. Die letzten wirklich "linken" im Land, die jenseits der Verfassung noch mehr linkes wollen, sind Spittergruppen der leninistischen und marzistischen Bereiche. Meine Meinung. Ich halte mich selber für wertekonservativ, weil ich unsere sozialen Errungenschaften, die Gleichberechtigung und Religionsfreiheit erhalten will. Aber der SPD und weiter nach rechts gehend, soll massiv das erreichte demontiert werden. Schröder z.B. mit der Senkung des Spitzensteuersatzes.

Und ich nenne mich bewußt wertekonservativ, um den Rechtsextremen Kräften, die unsere Verfassung aushebeln wollen, einen Spiegel vor zu halten. Nein, AfD Politik hat rein gar nichts mit "wertekonservativ zu tun, so überhaupt rein gar nichts. Flüchtlinge z.B., denkt man an Hugenotten, wurden in Preußen, als Basis des heutigen Deutschlandes, immer gerne gesehen.


----------



## INU.ID (28. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ahetsgTCGEM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seahawk (28. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*

So lustig wie es ist, aber die CDU geht damit noch besser um als die SPD. Man widerspricht AKK offen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (28. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> SPD, FDP und CDU wollen die soziale Marktwirtschaft untergraben. Und genau das gehört angekreidet.


 So etwas gibt es nicht.
Der Kapitalismus ist brutal und skrupellos.

Die Armen sind ärmer und die Reichen immer Reicher geworden in den Letzten 30 Jahren.
Das Rentenniveau wurde systematisch gesenkt, die Arbeitsplätze verdoppelt und die Löhne halbiert.

Die Rentnerarmut ist jetzt schon da und wächst in rasender Geschwindigkeit weiter.
In 30 Jahren werden die grauen Panther mit Krücken und Rollatoren auf die Politkasper einschlagen.

Das Ammenmärchen von "sozial" dient der Verkleisterung des Verstandes der Menschen.


----------



## tdi-fan (28. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Das Rentenniveau wurde systematisch gesenkt, die Arbeitsplätze verdoppelt und die Löhne halbiert.
> 
> Die Rentnerarmut ist jetzt schon da und wächst in rasender Geschwindigkeit weiter.
> In 30 Jahren werden die grauen Panther mit Krücken und Rollatoren auf die Politkasper einschlagen.
> ...



Ein wichtiger Punkt, den ich in den öffentlichen Diskussionen bzw Kritiken gegenüber den einzelnen Parteien so gut wie gar nicht nicht wahrnehmen konnte, bzw alle mit Gewalt zB den Artikel 13 in den Vordergrund gestellt haben. 
Gerade Hausfrauen oder zB Geringverdiener sind von der Altersarmut stark betroffen, sowie Leute, die unverschuldet durch körperliche sowie geistige Gebrechen eine Erwerbsminderungsrente beantragen müssen, und weils nicht reicht, zusätzlich Grundsicherung benötigen, insgesamt dann etwa Hartz4-Niveau. Noch weniger, weil man kein Vermögen besitzen darf, bis zum Rest des Lebens. Sicherlich kann oder könnte man sich privat absichern, aber nicht jeder kann sich dies finanziell erlauben.


----------



## DKK007 (28. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*

Wobei da die Bundespolitik verantwortlich ist und nicht die Europapolitik, wie bei Uploadfiltern und Klimaschutz.


----------



## Alreech (28. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Du scheinst den Unterschied zwischen Meinung und Meinungsmache nicht zu verstehen, oder?
> 
> 
> Das sehe ich anders. Die, die heute als "links" verspottet werden, sind in Wirklichkeit unsere heutigen Konservativen, die die Verfassung bewahren, im Rahmen der Verfassung unsere soziale Marktwirtschaft stärken und mit Ökologiethemen die Zukunft unseres Nachwuchses sicher wollen. Klassische konservative Vorgehensweise.
> ...


Ähm ja...

"Verfassung bewahren"
SPD und Grüne bekennen sich dazu das sie die EU zu einem Bundesstaat umbauen wollen.
Das bedeutet das Kompetenzen in der Gesetzgebung die heute beim Bundestag und den Landtagen liegen in Zukunft in Brüssel & Straßburg liegen werden. 
Das wird ohne Aushöhlung der Verfassung der Bundesrepublik nicht möglich sein.
Auf der positiven Seite: als dominaten Macht in Europa könnte Deutschland endlich die anderen Länder dazu zwingen in Sachen Energie-, Flüchtlings- und Finanzpolitik deutschen Vorgaben zu folgen.

"Soziale Marktwirtschaft"
Ist gescheitert:
Das Bruttoeinkommen von Arm & Reich wandert immer weiter auseinander.
Menschenrechte - wie das billige Wohnen in der Großstadt - werden durch Immoblienkonzerne mit Füßen getreten.
Landesbanken und private Großkonzerne wie VW (20% Staatsanteil, starke Arbeitnehmerkontrolle im Aufsichtsrat) verzocken sich, die Autokonzerne bauen lieber große Autos mit Verbrennungsmotor statt kleine mit E-Motor.
Private Energiekonzerne wie RWE und ENBW die ab 1946 falsche Entscheidungen getroffen haben - wie den Ausbau eines deutschlandweiten Stromnetzes statt dezentralen Netzen, oder Kohle- & Atomkraftwerken statt Solarzellen und Windkraftanlagen - müssen Arbeiter entlassen während die Strompreise immer teurer werden.
Linke fordern deswegen die Verstaatlichung dieser Unternehmen.

Ökologisch ist die deutsche Energiewende ein voller Erfolg:
Besserverdienenden kassieren mit ihren Photovoltaik-Anlagen und Windkraftbeteiligungen ab, dafür werden ganze Wälder geopfert.
Dummerweise produziert Deutschland immer noch mehr CO2 als z.B. Frankreich, aber was solls: zwingen wir die Franzosen eben ihre AKWs abzuschalten.


----------



## DKK007 (29. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*

Deshalb wird da bald mal von Art 14 Gebrauch gemacht, damit Art. 1 wieder erfüllt ist.


----------



## iGameKudan (29. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



seahawk schrieb:


> Die Zeit für Rot-Rot-Grün ist jetzt. Wir brauchen sofort Neuwahlen.


Heilige Schei*e, wenn ich mir anschaue was RRG mit Berlin veranstaltet hat (wir bekommen keinen Flughafen gebaut, Schulen verfallen, Krankenhäuser verfallen, der ÖPNV steht vor dem Zusammenbruch, vor Polizisten gibts Null Respekt mehr, Regeln existieren nur noch auf dem Papier und jeder denkt er dürfe alles tun, vor der Drogenkriminalität hat man kapituliert, Lehrer findet man keine mehr) hoffe ich ernsthaft, dass dieser Fall niemals eintreten wird.

Ich glaube, ich sollte mal verhandlungssicher Englisch lernen und Auswandern - RRG wird der Untergang unseres Rechtsstaates...


----------



## DKK007 (29. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*

Ob du woanders einen bessern Rechtstaat findest, wage ich zu bezweifeln.


----------



## seahawk (29. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Heilige Schei*e, wenn ich mir anschaue was RRG mit Berlin veranstaltet hat (wir bekommen keinen Flughafen gebaut, Schulen verfallen, Krankenhäuser verfallen, der ÖPNV steht vor dem Zusammenbruch, vor Polizisten gibts Null Respekt mehr, Regeln existieren nur noch auf dem Papier und jeder denkt er dürfe alles tun, vor der Drogenkriminalität hat man kapituliert, Lehrer findet man keine mehr) hoffe ich ernsthaft, dass dieser Fall niemals eintreten wird.
> 
> Ich glaube, ich sollte mal verhandlungssicher Englisch lernen und Auswandern - RRG wird der Untergang unseres Rechtsstaates...



Goodbye.


----------



## wuselsurfer (29. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*

Täuscht euch nicht in den Linken.
Wenn die an die Macht kommen, wird der Knast überfüllt.

Ich habe lange das kommunistische Reich erlebt.
Bautzen war getreten voll.

Meinungsfreiheit war ein Fremdwort, es galt nur die Partei mit ihren Schergen der Stasi.
GENAU das wollen sie wieder haben.

Das Internet wird dann auch abgeschaltet ... .


----------



## RyzA (29. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*

Die Linken von heute haben doch mit der SED nichts mehr zu tun.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Täuscht euch nicht in den Linken.
> Wenn die an die Macht kommen, wird der Knast überfüllt.


Ähhhh, das mit dem Knast sind die Kapitalisten. Die USA führen die Liste mit grandiosem Vorsprung an:
Liste der Laender nach Gefaengnisinsassen – Wikipedia


----------



## wuselsurfer (29. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Die Linken von heute haben doch mit der SED nichts mehr zu tun.


Das glaubst auch nur Du.
Da sind sehr viele ehemalige SED-Mitglieder drin und die haben sich mehrfach gewendet nach außen.
Denken tun sie aber zum großen Teil immer noch von vorgestern.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ähhhh, das mit dem Knast sind die  Kapitalisten. Die USA führen die Liste mit grandiosem Vorsprung  an:


Alte englische Strafkolonie, eben.

Aber fahrt nach Bautzen und *Hohenschönhausen *und seht euch an, was die Linken mit Andersdenkenden gemacht haben.

Sollten sie an die Macht kommen, werden sie sich wieder so benehmen.
Aber da grab ich meinen altes, grünes Rüsseltier aus ... .


----------



## WhoRainZone (29. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*

Und es passt immer wieder 
*Der neue Faschismus wird nicht sagen: Ich bin der Faschismus. 
Er wird sagen: Ich bin der Antifaschismus.*


----------



## DKK007 (29. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Da sind sehr viele ehemalige SED-Mitglieder drin und die haben sich mehrfach gewendet nach außen.
> Denken tun sie aber zum großen Teil immer noch von vorgestern.



Das ist bei den ehemaligen NSDAP/NPD Mitgliedern in der AfD aber noch schlimmer.


----------



## seahawk (29. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Das ist bei den ehemaligen NSDAP/NPD Mitgliedern in der AfD aber noch schlimmer.



So viele 85+ Jahre alte Mitglieder wird die AFD nun auch nicht haben. - so dass NSDAP doch unwahrscheinlich ist.


----------



## kayuna (29. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Das glaubst auch nur Du.
> Da sind sehr viele ehemalige SED-Mitglieder drin und die haben sich mehrfach gewendet nach außen.
> Denken tun sie aber zum großen Teil immer noch von vorgestern.



Leben die alten SED Mitglieder denn noch ? 



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Alte englische Strafkolonie, eben.



Und ich habe gedacht das war Australien nicht die USA ......


----------



## Adi1 (29. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Abwarten. Die Studenten machen jetzt auch mit und es zeigt der Politik, dass man Stimmen fischen kann.
> Und ja, was es bedeutet, CO2 neutral zu leben, ist den wenigsten klar. Hier eines der wichtigsten Instrumente
> zur Minimierung des eigenen CO2 Abdrucks:
> 
> ...



Das bringt aber global gesehen gar nichts. 

Wir könnten in Europa sicherlich jedes Dach mit Solarzellen zupflastern,
die Einsparung an CO2 wird aber die Bevölkerungszunahme gerade in der 3. Welt wieder aufgefressen.

Grundsätzlich ist wohl eine weltweite Umstellung der gesamten Wirtschaft auf regenerativen Energien zwingend notwendig,
dazu fehlt aber halt das Geld. 

Ohne extreme Einschnitte, auch im privaten Bereich,
wird diese Umstellung gar nicht zu packen sein.

Das Blöde ist nur,
kein Politiker wird durch die eingeschränkte verliehende Macht,
soweit planen können und wollen.
Weil der dann weg vom Fenster wäre. 

Selbst im Amiland wachsen jetzt so langsam die Zweifel,
ob es so weitergehen kann.

USA: Amerika zweifelt am Kapitalismus - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## MOD6699 (29. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*

Du scheinst den Unterschied zwischen Meinung und Meinungsmache nicht zu verstehen, oder?

Och du das lass ich mal dahin gestellt. Dass es sich dabei aber sehr wohl um Zensur handelt müssen wir ja wohl nicht diskutieren, oder?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



MOD6699 schrieb:


> Dass es sich dabei aber sehr wohl um Zensur handelt müssen wir ja wohl nicht diskutieren, oder?


Seit wann ist die Diskussion über ein Thema eine "Zensur"?  Die einzige staatliche Zensur, die es in Deutschland gibt, betrifft das Leugnen des Holocaustes. Wann immer also bestimmte Gruppen meinen, dass es in Deutschland eine Zensur gäbe, ist der Verdacht naheliegend, dass es um Nazi geht, die wieder in Ruhe antisemitische KackscheiBe verbreiten wollen. Wo also gibt es eine staatliche Zensur bei uns? Was wird Dir verboten zu veröffentlichen? Wenn Du wissen willst, was "Zensur" bedeutet, wirf einen Blick in die Türkei. 




Adi1 schrieb:


> Das bringt aber global gesehen gar nichts.


Doch, weil man zuerst vorleben muss. Wir verbrauchen pro Kopf doppelt so viel wie "Der Chinese", und das, obwohl wir immer mehr energieaufwendig hergestellte Produkte in China einkaufen und der Energieverbrauch dafür China angelastet wird.

Wir müssen eine EE errichten, die über 90% des Gesamtenergieverbrauches liefert. Und das können wir dann als lebenswertes Leben weiter geben. Mit dem Finger auf andere zu zeigen und zu sagen "Ihr müsst sparen" wird nur großes Gelächter erzeugen. Es war unser EEG, welche die Weiterentwicklung von Windkraftwerken und Solarzellen bedingt hat und heute werden global gesehen über 10% des Strombedarfes durch Wind und Sonne übernommen. Immerhin. Es ist ein Anfang. Aber heute ist Windenergie die günstigste überhaupt, viel billiger als neue Kernkraftwerke.

*Erneuerbare Energien weltweit*
_Deutschland ist Vorreiter im Bereich der erneuerbaren Energien, aber die  anderen Länder holen massiv auf oder haben uns bereits überholt. Das  belegt der Statusreport der erneuerbaren Energien, den REN21, ein  weltweites Netzwerk aus Regierungen, internationalen Organisationen und  Branchenverbänden, einmal im Jahr vorlegt. Fast zwei Drittel der  gesamten Kapazitäten zur Stromerzeugung, die im Jahr 2016 neu errichtet  wurden, war erneuerbar. *Der Anteil der erneuerbaren Energien an der Stromversorgung lag im Jahr 2016 weltweit bei 24,5 Prozent. *  Den größten Anteil daran hat nach wie vor die Wasserkraft, aber die  Wachstumsraten der anderen Energieträger, vor allem der Wind- und  Solarenergie, sind beachtlich. So ist die Erzeugungskapazität der  Windenergie im Jahr 2016 um 12% und die der Photovoltaik sogar um 33%  ausgebaut worden, während der Ausbau der Wasserkraft nur 2,3% betrug._
Quelle: Erneuerbare Energien weltweit | windwaerts.de




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: Weltweit installierte Windkraftleistung
...


----------



## Adi1 (29. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Seit wann ist die Diskussion über ein Thema eine "Zensur"?  Die einzige staatliche Zensur, die es in Deutschland gibt, betrifft das Leugnen des Holocaustes. Wann immer also bestimmte Gruppen meinen, dass es in Deutschland eine Zensur gäbe, ist der Verdacht naheliegend, dass es um Nazi geht, die wieder in Ruhe antisemitische KackscheiBe verbreiten wollen. Wo also gibt es eine staatliche Zensur bei uns? Was wird Dir verboten zu veröffentlichen? Wenn Du wissen willst, was "Zensur" bedeutet, wirf einen Blick in die Türkei.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du siehst das leider etwas zu engstirnig. 

Produziert wird doch unser Wohlstandsmüll in den billigsten Regionen der Welt,
da spielt doch eine nachhaltige Energieversorgung überhaupt keine Rolle.

Oder anders gesagt, wir outsourcen das Problem doch nur.

Schaue mal nach, wo  solche "Marken" wie Adidas, Nike, Apple usw. ihren Mist produzieren lassen,
Umweltschutz spielt da überhaupt keine Rolle.

Da werden in Indien, Phillipinen und Indonesien hunderte von Millionen Arbeitern ausgenommen,
welche in erbärmlichen Ghettos hocken. 

Aber klar, wir werden das Klima retten.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Du siehst das leider etwas zu engstirnig.


Aber das bin ich doch auch 



Adi1 schrieb:


> Produziert wird doch unser Wohlstandsmüll in den billigsten Regionen der Welt,
> da spielt doch eine nachhaltige Energieversorgung überhaupt keine Rolle.


Richtig, das sind weitere große Themen. Es hat ja auch niemand gesagt, dass eine EE alleine alle Probleme löst. Schon mit Segelschiffen aus Holz, als reinste und beste EE, hätte man die Wale ausrotten können. 



Adi1 schrieb:


> Oder anders gesagt, wir outsourcen das Problem doch nur.


Nichts anderes sage ich ja, darum sollte man neben dem Energiesparen auch noch ganz andere Dinge machen, oder besser, nicht mehr machen.



Adi1 schrieb:


> Schaue mal nach, wo  solche "Marken" wie Adidas, Nike, Apple usw. ihren Mist produzieren lassen,
> Umweltschutz spielt da überhaupt keine Rolle.


Ich habe lange gesucht, bis ich wieder Schuhe gefunden habe, die in Europa und vor allem aus europäischen Leder gefertigt werden. Es gibt welche, aber wenige und sie sind teuer. Alleine wegen der besseren Gerbung ohne krebserregende Stoffe lohnt aber jeder Euro.



Adi1 schrieb:


> Da werden in Indien, Phillipinen und Indonesien hunderte von Millionen Arbeitern ausgenommen,
> welche in erbärmlichen Ghettos hocken.


Du hast Bangladesh vergessen, da ist die Arbeitshölle angeblich am schlimmsten. Ja, auch das kritisiere ich engstirnige linksgrünversiffte Weltverbesserin an jeder möglichen Stelle und noch viel mehr. Wirklich Du, das mache ich ...


----------



## Adi1 (29. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Du hast Bangladesh vergessen, da ist die Arbeitshölle angeblich am schlimmsten. Ja, auch das kritisiere ich engstirnige linksgrünversiffte Weltverbesserin an jeder möglichen Stelle und noch viel mehr. Wirklich Du, das mache ich ...



Wenn Bangladesh zu teuer wird,
dann wird sich die Fertigungskette nach Afrika verschieben,
nicht ohne Grund investieren die Chinesen soviel Kohle in diesen Kontinent.

Leider fehlt mir die Zeit, jetzt etwas tiefer die Materie zu beleuchten.

Ich sage aber jetzt schon einmal Danke,
für solch einen entspannten Gedankenaustausch.

Verschiedene Meinungen wird es immer geben,
man darf halt kein Fass aufmachen.


----------



## INU.ID (30. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EIUTPQ5ctU4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.











__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VvSQvfL-DHo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.










__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3-dcNbYSCSw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leob12 (30. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Wenn Bangladesh zu teuer wird,
> dann wird sich die Fertigungskette nach Afrika verschieben,
> nicht ohne Grund investieren die Chinesen soviel Kohle in diesen Kontinent.
> 
> ...


Afrika ist das China Chinas. Ohne Afrika wäre die Lebensmittelversorgung ein gröberes Problem.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nightslaver (30. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Afrika ist das China Chinas. *Ohne Afrika wäre die Lebensmittelversorgung ein gröberes Problem*.



Wenn man halt bei sich selbst große Teile der landwirtschaftlichen Fläche durch "Bauboom" vernichtet und die Böden durch die Industrie stark konterminiert auch kein Wunder. 

Wer China in die Knie zwingen will braucht das Land nicht mal direkt angreifen, er muss im Grunde nur dafür sorgen dass das Land keine Nahrungsmittel mehr importieren kann, dann bricht dort eine katastrophale Hungersnot aus.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wenn man halt bei sich selbst große Teile der landwirtschaftlichen Fläche durch "Bauboom" vernichtet und die Böden durch die Industrie stark konterminiert auch kein Wunder.


China hat mit einem Fünftel der Weltbevölkerng nur gut 10% der landwirtschaftlichen Nutzfläche, und es sind tendenziell unfruchtbare und trockene Böden, die schwer zugänglich sind. Und jetzt steigt zu allem Überfluss der Fleischkonsum. Die Verschmutzung und Überbauung verschärft es weiter.
factfish Landwirtschaftliche Nutzflaeche fuer China


----------



## wuselsurfer (30. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Selbst im Amiland wachsen jetzt so langsam die Zweifel,
> ob es so weitergehen kann.
> 
> USA: Amerika zweifelt am Kapitalismus - SPIEGEL ONLINE



Den Trickle-Down Quatsch gibt es nicht und hat es nicht gegeben.
Der Unternehmer bezahlt immer so viel Lohn, daß ihm die Angestelleten und Arbeiter nicht weglaufen, nicht mehr.

Da sich der Kapitalismus aus dem Wesen heraus seine eigenen Totengäber schafft und sich das Kapital stets konzentriert, steht nun mal Revolution auf dem Plan.

Es geht nicht anders.

Soziokapitalismus geht nicht - einige haben es versucht und sind gescheitert.

Solange das Geld die Grundlage der Gesellschaft ist, wird es so bleiben.
Erst im Sozialismus wird das Geld langsam verschwinden.
Im Kommunismus ist es ganz weg.

Aber da die bisherigen Volkswirtschaften zu schwach waren, die Ziele durchzusetzen, haben alle die Geheimpolizei im Hinterhalt gehabt, damit ihnen die Menschen nicht weglaufen.

Das und der brutale Umgang mit den Menschenrechten hat die Menschen gelehrt, daß Sozialismus böse ist und seine Bürger ensperrt.
Diese "Erkenntnis" sitzt tief in den Köpfen, so daß jede Form in eine solche gesellschaftliche Richtung erst mal geblockt werden wird.


----------



## Alreech (30. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Den Trickle-Down Quatsch gibt es nicht und hat es nicht gegeben.
> Der Unternehmer bezahlt immer so viel Lohn, daß ihm die Angestelleten und Arbeiter nicht weglaufen, nicht mehr.
> 
> Da sich der Kapitalismus aus dem Wesen heraus seine eigenen Totengäber schafft und sich das Kapital stets konzentriert, steht nun mal Revolution auf dem Plan.
> ...


Ja, das haben Marx und Engels wissenschaftlich erwiesen.
Leider gibt es immer noch Rechte die diese wissenschaftliche Erkenntnis leugnen, so wie sie den Klimawandel leugnen.


----------



## der_petling (30. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*

Bei allem Verständnis über die Wichtigkeit der Diskussion zu Klima und Kapitalismus, sollte man nicht vergessen wie die Zensur-&Überwachungsunion sonst so tickt.
CDU-Politiker Schipanski - "Brauchen Regeln fuer Meinungsbildung im Digitalen"
Horst Seehofer: Reporter ohne Grenzen warnt vor Geheimdienstplaenen - Golem.de
AKK und die Pressefreiheit: Die CDU-Vorsitzende leidet unter Gedaechtnisschwund | Meinung
"Empört Euch" hat Stéphane Hessel mal geschrieben...
Ja, hier zB (bis zur nächsten Wahl) (und nein, AfD, FPÖ oder dieser Blender Sebastian Kurz sind keine Alternativen!):
Petition . Keine Zensur unserer Meinungsfreiheit, Frau Kramp-Karrenbauer! . Change.org
Petition . Ruecktritt von Annegret Kramp-Karrenbauer . Change.org
https://www.openpetition.de/petitio...von-annegret-kramp-karrenbauer-als-cdu-chefin

Aufgrund der Computex scheint Netzpolitik aktuell ja fast überall etwas zu kurz zu kommen...


----------



## wuselsurfer (30. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



der_petling schrieb:


> "Empört Euch" hat Stéphane Hessel mal geschrieben...


Solange wie die Studenten auf ihren, sorry, faulen Ärschen sitzen und sich von den hohlen Parolen der Politkasper einlullen lassen, wird sich nichts ändern.

Das ist die geistige Führungsschicht der Zukunft und sie müßten wissen, das und die Politik ständig anlügt und um die Zukunft betrügt.
Wenn sich da schon nichts tut, wie soll das ein einfacher Arbeiter verstehen.


----------



## der_petling (31. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*

@wuselsurfer
Naja, im Ansatz hast du schon recht, aber du verallgemeinerst zuviel meiner Ansicht nach.
Ich komme gerade von einer Geburtstags-Grillerei.
Bin heute nicht mehr soweit eine´größere Antwort zu schreiben.
(Ein-zwei Weissbier waren ja doch dabei... ^^ )
Erst mal ins Bett, und schreibe dann am Vormittag was zu deinem Beitrag.


----------



## Adi1 (31. Mai 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Den Trickle-Down Quatsch gibt es nicht und hat es nicht gegeben.
> Der Unternehmer bezahlt immer so viel Lohn, daß ihm die Angestelleten und Arbeiter nicht weglaufen, nicht mehr.
> 
> Da sich der Kapitalismus aus dem Wesen heraus seine eigenen Totengäber schafft und sich das Kapital stets konzentriert, steht nun mal Revolution auf dem Plan.
> ...



Der Trickle-Down ist eine rein theoretische Betrachtung des Systems. 

Selbstverständlich würde eine Art von "Soziokapitalismus" funktionieren,

dazu müsste aber der Staat die finanzpolitischen Rahmenbedingungen anpassen.

Der entfesselte Markt richtigt gar nichts (einen Gruß an den Lindner von der FDP), 

Solange eine Minderheit zig Milliarden verdient, geht halt der Mittelstand in die Knie.

Also muß halt eine Art Transfer stadtfinden, um das umzuschichten.

Wenn ich sehe, wie in Amerika das einfache Volk krankenversicherert ist,

dann rede ich mal von einem failed state.

Von den Waffen- und Drogenproblemen rede ich mal gar nicht.


----------



## INU.ID (1. Juni 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=arQWsK0ugas

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Adi1 (1. Juni 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*

Hier habe ich Mist gepostet. 
Sorry.


----------



## wuselsurfer (1. Juni 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Der Trickle-Down ist eine rein theoretische Betrachtung des Systems.


 *Trickle-Down *ist eine Propagandalüge.
Sie ist theoretisch und praktisch falsch.


Adi1 schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich würde eine Art von "Soziokapitalismus" funktionieren,


Nein, er funktioniert weder praktisch noch theoretisch.
Alle, die es versucht haben, sind wieder auf ein System zurückgefallen (Schweden, Rumänien, ...).

Auch die Theorie läßt das nicht zu.
Kapitalismus hat das Privateigentum an Produktionsmitteln mit Herrschaft des Kapitals als Basis.
Beim Sozialismus ist das das gesellschaftliche Eigentum an PM mit Herrschaft der sozialistischen Partei.
Das beißt sich ganz gewaltig und ist antagonistisch.


Adi1 schrieb:


> dazu müsste aber der Staat die finanzpolitischen Rahmenbedingungen anpassen.


 Weshab sollte ein bankengesteuerter Staat mit Vertretern der Monopole in der Regierung sich selber ans Bein pinkeln?
Das wird nicht passieren und ist noch nie passiert.


Adi1 schrieb:


> Der entfesselte Markt richtigt gar nichts (einen Gruß an den Lindner von der FDP),


 Wir haben eine monopolbasierte Wirtschaft seit Anfang des 20. Jahrhunderts.
Da regiert das Monopol mit der Vorgabe des Monopolpreise auf dem Markt.
Regulieren tut sich da gar nichts.
Mein Monopolist ist Amazon als Händler, danach richte ich meine Preise aus.


Adi1 schrieb:


> Solange eine Minderheit zig Milliarden verdient, geht halt der Mittelstand in die Knie.


 Ein Grundgesetz des Imperialismus. 


Adi1 schrieb:


> Also muß halt eine Art Transfer stadtfinden, um das umzuschichten.


 Nochmal: der Staat als Vertreter der Monopole regiert nicht gegen sie.



Adi1 schrieb:


> Wenn ich sehe, wie in Amerika das einfache Volk krankenversicherert ist,
> 
> dann rede ich mal von einem failed state.
> 
> Von den Waffen- und Drogenproblemen rede ich mal gar nicht.


 Die volle Aggressivität des Kapitals tobt hier ungebremst aus.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. Juni 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Der Trickle-Down ist eine rein theoretische Betrachtung des Systems.


Im freien ungehemmten Markt funktioniert das nicht. Was interessiert den Markt, ab die wirtschaftlich unteren 10% verhungern? Das wäre ungefähr so, als würde man behaupten: _"Wenn die wirtschaftliche Oberschicht nur reich genug ist, werden die Sklaven gut leben." _Warum sollte man vom oberen Ende freiwillig etwas teilen, wenn Peitschen denselben Effekt haben?

Das einzige was hilft sind Gesetze. Und es steht jeder Bevölkerung frei, die Politik zu unterstützen, die am meisten bringen wird. Und wie wir an den Wahlergebnissen sehen, wollen die Arbeitssklaven in Deutschland weiter gepeitscht werden. Und ein großer Teil hat Freude daran, anstatt eine Umverteilung von oben nach unten zu bewirken, auf den Menschen ganz unten zu treten. Jaja, so sind sie, unsere AfD Wähler. Anstatt die Keks vom oberen Ende zu nehmen, sollen dem untersten Ende selbst Krümel verwehrt werden.

Den meisten fehlt des dringenste, um eigene Ideen umzusetzen. Ohne Land, ohne Schuppen oder Garage wird es schwer mit dem eigenen Gewerbe. Selbst Microsoft begann in einer Garage, hat man keine, wird es schwer. Wenn ich aktuelle Mieten sehen, dann raubt das mittellosen Existenzgründen jede Hoffnung

Passt dazu dieser Artikel:

*"Wir müssen die Gier von Eliten hinterfragen"*
_Kaum Klimakompetenz, falsche  Themen, Abwanderung von Stammwählern: Bei der Europawahl haben  die Liberalen enttäuschend abgeschnitten. Was tun? Eine kritische  Analyse des ehemaligen FDP-Innenministers Gerhart Baum ._
Gerhart Baum ueber seine FDP


----------



## tdi-fan (2. Juni 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*

Auch sehr interessant





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6vA7TYWwVIE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## micha34 (2. Juni 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*

Jetzt werden erstaunlich viele  Rezo Videos rausgehauen.
Wo bleibt Greta?


Die politische Infantilisierung nimmt ihren Lauf.


----------



## seahawk (2. Juni 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*

Schön die Jugend endlich wieder politisch zu sehen, wenn sie nun noch ihre Wut von Youtube auf die Strasse bringt, besteht Hoffnung.


----------



## seahawk (2. Juni 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*

Rezo hat Nahles entsorgt, AKK und Merkel next.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Juni 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



seahawk schrieb:


> Rezo hat Nahles entsorgt, AKK und Merkel next.


Nein, die SPD hat sich ganz alleine zerlegt und ihre Stammwähler seit Jahren verprellt. Da hat Rezo gar keinen Einfluss gehabt.


----------



## BohemianRhapsod (2. Juni 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*

Stimmt, Nahles hatte nur das Amt, weil sonst niemand diesen Schleudersitz haben wollte.

Immerhin hat die SPD durchaus potentielles (junges) Personal wie Kühnert, bei der CDU sieht es da ja extrem mau aus.


----------



## micha34 (2. Juni 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



BohemianRhapsod schrieb:


> Immerhin hat die SPD durchaus potentielles (junges) Personal wie Kühnert,



Passt schon


----------



## seahawk (2. Juni 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Nein, die SPD hat sich ganz alleine zerlegt und ihre Stammwähler seit Jahren verprellt. Da hat Rezo gar keinen Einfluss gehabt.



Er hat aber die Bevölkerung noch einmal für den Verrat der SPD an der arbeitenden Bevölkerung sensibilisiert - mit Erfolg!!  In einer Woche ist die GroKo Geschichte und Neuwahlen bringen die linke Wende!


----------



## micha34 (2. Juni 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*

YouTube

Helau.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Juni 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



seahawk schrieb:


> Er hat aber die Bevölkerung noch einmal für den Verrat der SPD an der arbeitenden Bevölkerung sensibilisiert - mit Erfolg!!


Mäuschen,

das haben schon ganz andere mit Millionenpuplikum gemacht. Lesen und genießen:
Der Postillon: SPD laeutet traditionelles linkes Halbjahr vor wichtigen Wahlen ein
Der Postillon: SPD voellig baff: Sozialdemokratische Partei holt mit sozialdemokratischem Programm 40%
Der Postillon: SPD laeutet traditionelles linkes Halbjahr vor wichtigen Wahlen ein

Und dann höre einfach mal Volker Pispers zu. Der demontierte die SPD über Jahre, weil diese Verräter schon vor hundert Jahren in Kiel ordentliche Matrosen haben niedermetzeln lassen. Nein, nein, die in NWR massiv im Kohlesumpf steckende SPD ist mause tod. Mich wundert nur, warum die einzig linke sozialdemokratische Partei niemand wahrnimmt. Aber so ist dieses Land....


----------



## seahawk (2. Juni 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Mäuschen,
> 
> das haben schon ganz andere mit Millionenpuplikum gemacht. Lesen und genießen:
> Der Postillon: SPD laeutet traditionelles linkes Halbjahr vor wichtigen Wahlen ein
> ...



Die erreichen aber ein anderes Publikum und mobilisieren Jungwähler nicht. Wer Pispers kennt verfügt sowieso über so viel politische und allgemeinen Bildung und moralische Kompetenz, dass er niemals die neoliberale CDU wählen würde. 

Und die Linke hat das Thema Klmawandel und Netzfreiheit ebenso verpennt wie die SPD. Sorry, aber die einzigen, die diese Themen nicht verpennt haben sind die Grünen.


----------



## INU.ID (2. Juni 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*

Rezo-Debakel: CDU-naher Verein will eigene Youtube-Stars aufbauen - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Nach Anti-CDU-Video: Unionspolitiker wollen eigene Youtube-Stars aufbauen - FOCUS Online

Digitalisierung: Verein will eigene YouTuber fuer die CDU | ZEIT ONLINE







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Wd3UBYlGXQ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## micha34 (2. Juni 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*

Cool.

Hier übt die CDU schon dafür:  YouTube


----------



## wuselsurfer (2. Juni 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Nein, die SPD hat sich ganz alleine zerlegt und ihre Stammwähler seit Jahren verprellt.


Stimmt, leider.
Sind sind von der Arbeiter- zur Arbeiterverräterpartei geworden.
Ungebremste Kapitalmärkte ohne Abgaben, Monopol-IT-Konzerne, die keine Steuern bezahlen und Hartz 4 Armut kleben der SPD für immer an der Backe.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Juni 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



seahawk schrieb:


> Und die Linke hat das Thema Klmawandel .....


Dann lies mal Seite 25 im Programm. Wo hatte denn die Linke jemals die Option, zu gestalten?Das Programm denkt sich ziemlich mit meiner Bewertung der Situation 
https://www.die-linke.de/fileadmin/.../programm_der_partei_die_linke_erfurt2011.pdf

Und dann lies, was unsere _"rechtsbraun versifften Schlechtmenschen"_ dazu sagen: Seite 65, da wird man fassungslos, diese Deppen .... 
https://www.afd.de/wp-content/uploa..._AfD-Bundestagswahlprogramm_Onlinefassung.pdf


----------



## wuselsurfer (2. Juni 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Dann lies mal Seite 25 im Programm. Wo hatte denn die Linke jemals die Option, zu gestalten?


 In der DDR.
Und das ging krachend vor die Wand.
Das Programm liest sich immer noch, wie die Internationale Lage und der Kommentar zum 8. Parteitag der SED.

Nur ist das, was die Linken sagen und das was sie tun, ein Unterschied wie Himmel und Hölle.


----------



## seahawk (3. Juni 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Dann lies mal Seite 25 im Programm. Wo hatte denn die Linke jemals die Option, zu gestalten?Das Programm denkt sich ziemlich mit meiner Bewertung der Situation
> https://www.die-linke.de/fileadmin/.../programm_der_partei_die_linke_erfurt2011.pdf
> 
> Und dann lies, was unsere _"rechtsbraun versifften Schlechtmenschen"_ dazu sagen: Seite 65, da wird man fassungslos, diese Deppen ....
> https://www.afd.de/wp-content/uploa..._AfD-Bundestagswahlprogramm_Onlinefassung.pdf



Stand aber auf keinem der Plakate zur Europawahl. Die Politikkompetenz der Linken ist ja unbestritten, beim Marketing gibt es aber noch Potential, aber für mich ist links auch alternativlos.


----------



## Zero-11 (3. Juni 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DbiV-cgot8Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=twmr529KhG4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BohemianRhapsod (3. Juni 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



Zero-11 schrieb:


> [zwei peinliche YouTube-Videos]


Oh man was für billige Propaganda.


----------



## Leob12 (3. Juni 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



Zero-11 schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Oh man, der Typ im letzten Video postet noch nicht einmal Quellen, sondern schlicht Google-Ergebnisse. Und die Schlauköpfe in den Kommentaren feiern ihn dafür. Aber passt doch, wer will denn schon mitdenken^^

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zero-11 (3. Juni 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Oh man, der Typ im letzten Video postet noch nicht einmal Quellen, sondern schlicht Google-Ergebnisse. Und die Schlauköpfe in den Kommentaren feiern ihn dafür. Aber passt doch, wer will denn schon mitdenken^^
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk



du jedenfalls nicht sonst hättest du diesen Kommentar sonst dort in der Kommentarsektion gelassen


----------



## Leob12 (3. Juni 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



Zero-11 schrieb:


> du jedenfalls nicht sonst hättest du diesen Kommentar sonst dort in der Kommentarsektion gelassen


Oh, guter Konter. Hast du vielleicht noch ein paar tolle Videos? Vielleicht sogar mit Quellen die irgendwelche Forenposts zitieren, oder den Cousin der Nachbarin? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## BohemianRhapsod (3. Juni 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



Zero-11 schrieb:


> du jedenfalls nicht sonst hättest du diesen Kommentar sonst dort in der Kommentarsektion gelassen


Wird doch bei solchen Leuten sowieso sofort gelöscht, wenn es einen kritischen Kommentar gibt.

Ist bei den meisten angeblichen "Freidenkern" so. Kaum widerspricht jemand, kommt der Lösche- und Ban-Hammer.


----------



## Nightslaver (3. Juni 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



seahawk schrieb:


> Stand aber auf keinem der Plakate zur Europawahl. Die Politikkompetenz der Linken ist ja unbestritten, beim Marketing gibt es aber noch Potential, aber für mich ist links auch alternativlos.



Gegen potenziell brauchbares linkes Führungspersonal, wie eine Sarah Wagenknecht, oder Dietmar Bartsch hatten gewisse Flügel in der Linken ja nichts besseres zu tun als einen internen Kleinkrieg zu führen.
Solange die Linke von Personen wie Katja Kipping und Bernd Riexinger geführt werden wird sich bei der Linken auch nichts wesentlich ändern.


----------



## tdi-fan (3. Juni 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Rezo-Debakel: CDU-naher Verein will eigene Youtube-Stars aufbauen - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> 
> Nach Anti-CDU-Video: Unionspolitiker wollen eigene Youtube-Stars aufbauen - FOCUS Online
> 
> ...




Ich finde ja, dass Leute, wie "HerrNewstime" keiner Erwähnung wert sind. Der ist doch ein Spinner, der überall irgendwo etwas dazudichtet -  um mal ein Beispiel zu nennen, twitterte er, dass Rezo, Regeln für eine öffentliche Diskussion mit der CDU festlegen möchte. Und genau, das war überhaupt nicht der Fall, denn Rezo hat selbst eine öffentliche Diskussion abgelehnt, genau in dem Screenshot von Rezo, welchen HerrNewstime dort hochgeladen hatte. Rezo hat *privaten* Kontakt zu einigen CDU-Politikern, und das ist was völlig anderes. 
Und diese Art der "Berichterstattung" ist beim ihm grundsätzlich der Fall. Der Typ ist eine Beleidigung für jeden vernünftigen Journalisten/in.

HerrNewstime, nein danke. Der sollte weiter über merkwürdige Streitereien zwischen geistig unterentwickelten Youtubern berichten, ist genau sein RTL2-Niveau.


----------



## DKK007 (3. Juni 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*

Wobei es da eine ganze Reihe rechte Fakenewsplattformen gibt, die so tun, als würden sie Journalismus machen.
Sei es epochtimes, oder journalistenwatch.


----------



## Threshold (4. Juni 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



Zero-11 schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Wie sieht denn die Alternative aus? Einfach so weiter machen und nach uns die Sintflut?
Der Klimawandel und das Artensterben bedrohen die Lebensgrundlage. Da ist vorbei mit Verhandeln oder irgendwelches Gelaber. Es muss gehandelt werden. Jetzt. Sofort.


----------



## MOD6699 (4. Juni 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*

AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe				 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zitat von *MOD6699* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
 Dass es sich dabei aber sehr wohl um Zensur handelt müssen wir ja wohl nicht diskutieren, oder?



Seit wann ist die Diskussion über ein Thema eine "Zensur"?  Die einzige staatliche Zensur, die es in Deutschland gibt, betrifft das Leugnen des Holocaustes. Wann immer also bestimmte Gruppen meinen, dass es in Deutschland eine Zensur gäbe, ist der Verdacht naheliegend, dass es um Nazi geht, die wieder in Ruhe antisemitische KackscheiBe verbreiten wollen. Wo also gibt es eine staatliche Zensur bei uns? Was wird Dir verboten zu veröffentlichen? Wenn Du wissen willst, was "Zensur" bedeutet, wirf einen Blick in die Türkei. ​

Damit hast du natürlich recht. Es war keine Zensur, denn es kam nicht dazu. Es wäre aber  eine gewesen, wäre es dazu gekommen. Auch das Bsp. Wahlkabine und keine Wahlwerbung zählt dort nicht, denn Rezo ist keine Wahlkabine. Und er ist auch keiner von 70 Zeitungen/Journalisten. Er ist YTer und somit eher mit Schauspielern bzw. Person des öffentlichen Interesse gleichzusetzen. Ein Fussballer könnte sowas auch mal sagen. Niemand würde dann aber auf die Idee kommen und sagen man muss regulieren was die Fussballer nach dem Spiel erzählen. Just my 2 cent.


----------



## tdi-fan (4. Juni 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



Threshold schrieb:


> Da ist vorbei mit Verhandeln oder irgendwelches Gelaber. Es muss gehandelt werden. Jetzt. Sofort.



Nicht groß Reden schwingen -> machen, es liegt an jedem selbst.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (4. Juni 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*

Sehe ich genau so! Problem ist nur, das man dann ganz schnell bei der eigenen komfort-zone ist und die geben nur die wenigsten freiwillig auf. 
Aber hey, ich hab nix gegen künstliche kosten-aufschläge bei der Energie (vor allem bei server-Zentren) und co2-steuer. Die sind dann auch irgendwann mal so hoch, das das Internet wieder MByte-weise abgerechnet wird und dann erledigen sich auch die Diskussionen.


----------



## Leob12 (4. Juni 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Sehe ich genau so! Problem ist nur, das man dann ganz schnell bei der eigenen komfort-zone ist und die geben nur die wenigsten freiwillig auf.
> Aber hey, ich hab nix gegen künstliche kosten-aufschläge bei der Energie (vor allem bei server-Zentren) und co2-steuer. Die sind dann auch irgendwann mal so hoch, das das Internet wieder MByte-weise abgerechnet wird und dann erledigen sich auch die Diskussionen.


Man kann so viel machen, ohne dass man seinen Lebensstil radikal ändern muss. 
Viele Leute denken leider "was kann ich alleine bewirken?", was ja de facto auch nicht vollkommen falsch ist, aber viele Tropfen bilden einen Ozean um das Phrasenschwein zu bedienen. 
Ohne mich jetzt irgendwie auf ein Podest stellen zu wollen, aber ich bin die meiste Zeit mit dem Rad unterwegs, auch beim Einkauf, nutze eine Edelstahlflasche anstatt Plastik, verwende eine Einkaufstasche aus Stoff, ich hab immer meinen eigenen Kaffeebecher mit...
Wie schon gesagt, das wird alles keine Wirkung haben und man kann definitiv weitaus mehr machen, aber allein der Gedanke daran wie viele Plastikflaschen ich mir in dem Jahr erspart habe, sind schon mal ein Anfang. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## guss (4. Juni 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*

Das ist sicher alles gut und wichtig und das meiste davon mache ich auch und werde ich auch weiterhin tun.

Aber bei mir ist es z.B. so, dass ich einmal im Jahr nach Neuseeland fliege. Dort lebt mein Bruder und ich würde ihn sonst nie mehr sehen. Da habe ich dann zwar ein schlechtes Gewissen und die CO2 Bilanz für den Rest des Jahres ist im Arsch, aber ich mache es trotzdem. Von daher kann ich persönlich niemand anderem Vorwürfe machen, wenn er fliegt.

Allein an mir, der eigentlich bereits für das Thema sensibilisiert ist, sehe ich, dass Verzicht nicht funktioniert. Wir brauchen technische Lösungen und nur Innovation kann unsere Hoffnung sein. 

Daher ist mein Fazit, dass natürlich jeder in seinem kleinen Bereich tun soll, was er kann, aber, dass letztlich die Politik die Weichen in Richtung Klimaschutz stellen muss.


----------



## -Shorty- (4. Juni 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Man kann so viel machen, ohne dass man seinen Lebensstil radikal ändern muss.
> Viele Leute denken leider "was kann ich alleine bewirken?", was ja de facto auch nicht vollkommen falsch ist, aber viele Tropfen bilden einen Ozean um das Phrasenschwein zu bedienen.
> Ohne mich jetzt irgendwie auf ein Podest stellen zu wollen, aber ich bin die meiste Zeit mit dem Rad unterwegs, auch beim Einkauf, nutze eine Edelstahlflasche anstatt Plastik, verwende eine Einkaufstasche aus Stoff, ich hab immer meinen eigenen Kaffeebecher mit...
> Wie schon gesagt, das wird alles keine Wirkung haben und man kann definitiv weitaus mehr machen, aber allein der Gedanke daran wie viele Plastikflaschen ich mir in dem Jahr erspart habe, sind schon mal ein Anfang.
> ...



Hm, bei dem Wetter, das meiste mit dem Rad erledigen? Dann duschst du aber auch 2mal mehr pro Tag, was nicht nur kostbares Trinkwasser kostet, sondern durch Shampoo und Co Plastikmüll, incl. der gefährlichen Mikroplastik verursacht. 
(Gerade im Badezimmer verursachen wir viel mehr Plastikmüll als gedacht, auch nicht sichtbaren / filterbaren Müll im Wasser.)

Darum ist diese, "jeder kann was beitragen" - Mentalität ja so schwachsinnig, weil jeder an irgendeiner anderen Stellschraube dreht aber nachher in anderen Bereichen wie Beruf / Hobby / Familie dieselben Fehler wieder begehen (muss), da es an Alternativen fehlt. 

Das kann man sich auch auf ein Ruderboot übertragen, in dem Jeder von uns ein Paddel in der Hand hält und jeder macht mal so wie er es für richtig hält. Da kommt genau das heraus, was wir hier alle kennen, wir drehen uns im Kreis.

Ich kann noch soviel Plastik vermeiden und Radfahren, in meinem Beruf muss ich kurzfristig abrufbar sein und im Zweifel mehrere hundert Kilometer fahren können, das Fahrzeug stellt mir der Arbeitgeber, natürlich ein Diesel.... hurra...

Darum kommen wir hier nicht weiter wenn jeder mal eine gute Idee ausspricht und seinen grünen Daumen präsentiert.

Tut mir ja auch Leid, dieses Friede-Freude-Eierkuchen-Thema so hart zu unterbrechen aber diese Diskussion hier ist komplett an der Sache vorbei. Es liegt eben nicht an einem selbst, wenn man berufstätig ist und nicht 3 mal die Woche einkaufen fahren oder zum Wochenmarkt fahren kann und somit Obst und Gemüse nur in Plastik verschweißt kaufen kann. Genauso wenig Einfluss hat man auf die geplante Obsoleszenz oder Beschaffenheit von Produkten. 

Hier geht es nur mit Vorgaben, Regelungen und Gesetzen, Deutschlandweit, Europaweit und Weltweit.


----------



## Amigo (4. Juni 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei es da eine ganze Reihe rechte Fakenewsplattformen gibt, die so tun, als würden sie Journalismus machen.
> Sei es epochtimes, oder journalistenwatch.


Epoch Times - Fakenews? 

Ich konnte mich mal mit einem Reporter/Journalisten der Epoch Times unterhalten, war sehr interessant!


> Die _Epoch Times Deutschland zählt zur internationalen Epoch-Times-Gruppe, die mit der Herausgabe der chinesischsprachigen Zeitung Da Ji Yuan im Jahre 1999 in New York als Reaktion auf die Unterdrückung von Falun Gong und die damit verbundene Medienzensur in China von Falun Gong nahestehenden Aktivisten gegründet wurde._


Aber gut, ist OT...


----------



## TurricanVeteran (4. Juni 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Ohne mich jetzt irgendwie auf ein Podest stellen zu wollen, aber ich bin die meiste Zeit mit dem Rad unterwegs, auch beim Einkauf, nutze eine Edelstahlflasche anstatt Plastik, verwende eine Einkaufstasche aus Stoff, ich hab immer meinen eigenen Kaffeebecher mit...
> Wie schon gesagt, das wird alles keine Wirkung haben und man kann definitiv weitaus mehr machen, aber allein der Gedanke daran wie viele Plastikflaschen ich mir in dem Jahr erspart habe, sind schon mal ein Anfang.


Deine einstellung ist zwar löblich und kleinvieh macht auch mist, aber selbst wenn alle auf der welt dieses verhalten übernehmen ist das nur ein tropfen auf den heißen stein. (wenn es denn überhaupt für den tropfen langt)

Was ist z.b. mit deinem surf-verhalten? Für 20 google-anfragen wird z.b. so viel strom benötigt, das eine energiesparlampe 1h brennt. Dazu kommen dann noch haufenweise andere server, die auch nicht nur mit luft und liebe bzw. öko-strom laufen. Dazu müssen die + die kabel zu dir hergestellt werden, was auch wieder jede menge gifte und treibhausgase erzeugt. Das müßte also fast alles weg.

Oder wie ist es mit lebensmitteln? Gibt es bei dir nur das was die saison regional her gibt? Alles andere wird ja mit sehr viel wasser und energie in irgendwelchen, teils eigentlich trockenen, gebieten gezüchtet und dann um die halbe welt gekarrt. Das sind auch wieder haufenweise emmisionen und wenn man bedenkt das dann noch teilweise regenwald für abgeholzt wird.... naja, die umweltbilanz ist auch ohne schon unter aller kanone.

Dann geht es weiter bei der energie. Heizt du nur das notwendigste oder hast wenigstens fernwärme? Oder vieleicht doch solar-thermie + solarzellen + windrad auf dem dach? Wenn nicht, verpestest du schon wieder kräftig die umwelt.

Und dann wären da auch noch die gebrauchsgegenstände. Nutzt du alles bis es irreperabel ist? Hast ein handy mit tauschbarem akku? Wenn nicht wird deine bilanz schon wieder schlechter.

Die krönung wäre jetzt aber, stelle dir einfach mal vor es würde auf meine komplette aufzählung 10% CO2-steuer erhoben. Was könntest du dir dann noch leisten und was nicht? (stichwort komfort-zone)

Und bevor mich hier einer für heilig hin stellen will, ich bin es nicht! Ich fahre frühs (5.45 uhr muß ich los) meine 33km mit dem auto auf arbeit, weil ich so nur 35min statt bestimmt 1,5h (e-bike, mit normalem sicherlich länger, da nur berg auf bzw. berg ab) fahre. Dazu verfolge ich ein hobby, motorsport-fotografie. Und da muß ich halt ab und zu auch mal weiter weg fahren. Das auto ist übrigens ein caddy, da ab und zu mal etwas zu transportieren ist und ich mir keine 2 autos leisten kann und will. (ich kaufe nichts "untankbares" mit weniger als 800km reichweite)
Dafür kann ich hier dank solar-strom tippen, bekomme teile des gemüses aus dem eigenen garten/gewächshaus, benutze einen scanner + drucker die unter win95 mal aktuell waren plus noch ein paar andere alt-geräte wie ein LS120 und eine alte SCSI-karte. Telefon-technisch bleib ich jetzt beim lumia (windows-phone, wechselbarer akku), weil ich android nicht ab kann.



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Hier geht es nur mit Vorgaben, Regelungen und Gesetzen, Deutschlandweit, Europaweit und Weltweit.


Du darfst gerne in die politik gehen und regeln+gesetze machen. Aber dann trage bitte auch die kosten deiner unüberlegten handlungen.


----------



## SupprDeitsch (5. Juni 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



micha34 schrieb:


> Demgegenüber stehen Prognosen welche Afrika eine Bevölkerungsverdoppelung bis 2050 voraussagen.
> Da wird deutsches Ökogekasper und mehr ist das nicht schon ziemlich belanglos.



Nachdem China der neue grosse Kolonialherr von Afrika werden wird und dort bestimmt "umweltschonend" die Ressourcen fördert, mach ich mir um meinen Umweltabdruck weniger sorgen.
Ich sollte meinem Kollegen dann evtl erklären dass er die 5 Plastikbecher nach seinem Geburtstag nicht unbedingt auswaschen und wiederverwenden muss. (PS: Der fliegt übrigens ohne schlechtes Gewissen zweimal im Jahr langstrecke zum Partymachen nach Thailand/Vietnam/Bali)


----------



## Verak (6. Juni 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*

Genau deshalb ist die Party für uns auch bald alle vorbei. Weil am anderen Ende der Welt allein in China und Indien mehr als drei mal so viele Menschen dabei sind unseren tollen abgefuckten way of life anzustreben, den wir seit Beginn der Industrialisierung leben mit knapp einer Milliarde Menschen in den Industriestaaten und wir reden dann nicht noch von den weiteren 1-2 Milliarden in den restlichen Schwellenländern.

Daher ist das alles ein verdammter hoax den wir hier alle jeden Tag leben und die Matrix lässt grüßen. Solltet euch mal damit auseinandersetzen wie Mensch und Natur für unser tägliches Disneyland im Rest der Welt ausgebeutet werden, euch mit den Folgen und den Konsequenzen die bald auf uns zukommen befassen. Mal schauen ob ihr das alles hier und im Rest der Welt immer noch so locker seht, wenn wir uns mit den Schwellenländern um die für unser aller Lebensweise benötigten Ressourcen wieder einmal die Köpfe einschlagen werden und es selbst ohne ABC Waffen Einsatz nur Dust in the Wind von uns übrig bleibt.

Um was anderes ging es übrigens schon nicht in den letzten beiden Weltkriegen und allem was davor war. Könnt ihr euch ja weiterhin mit irgendeinem teile & herrsche bullshit befassen. Wenn es bald bei uns so aussieht wie im Film Elysium und die Eliten in schönen Oasen leben, während ihr wie atm der Großteil der Welt, in seiner eigenen ******* krepiert. Aber hey wollte ja keiner auf irgendwas verzichten ... so wie die letzten 5 Generationen vor uns im Kontext unserer nicht vorhandenen Ressourcen in Deutschland sowie Rest Europas. 



> „Es herrscht Klassenkrieg, richtig, aber es ist meine Klasse, die Klasse der Reichen, die Krieg führt, und wir gewinnen“ —  Warren Buffett



Wir machen alle bei dem Spiel seit Jahrhunderten mit. Wir werden auch wieder den Preis für unsere Ignoranz zahlen, denn; "Ein jeder erntet was er sät". Im Grunde alles nur Kausalität, wie eh und je.


----------



## -Shorty- (6. Juni 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



Verak schrieb:


> Mal schauen ob ihr das alles hier und im Rest der Welt immer noch so locker seht, wenn wir uns mit den Schwellenländern um die für unser aller Lebensweise benötigten Ressourcen wieder einmal die Köpfe einschlagen werden und es selbst ohne ABC Waffen Einsatz nur Dust in the Wind von uns übrig bleibt.



Wenn man vor den Ländern Angst haben müsste, wären es aber keine Schwellenländer mehr.


----------



## Zero-11 (6. Juni 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Oh, guter Konter. Hast du vielleicht noch ein paar tolle Videos? Vielleicht sogar mit Quellen die irgendwelche Forenposts zitieren, oder den Cousin der Nachbarin?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk



hier sind deine Quellen




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BjBOESHoN18

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



hier noch mehr:
Bittere Realität: Die Grüne Republik wird niemals kommen
YouTube

 Antwortvideo Dirk Müller Klima
YouTube

 Soros manipuliert die EU-Wahl: FFF - Rezo seine Youtuber und die Grünen
YouTube



Threshold schrieb:


> Wie sieht denn die Alternative aus? Einfach so weiter machen und nach uns die Sintflut?
> Der Klimawandel und das Artensterben bedrohen die Lebensgrundlage. Da   ist vorbei mit Verhandeln oder irgendwelches Gelaber. Es muss gehandelt   werden. Jetzt. Sofort.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

ja auf nem Globus, den gibt es aber nicht, viel Spass im Fantasieland, Klimawandel ist ein Weltuntergangskult wie 2012.

Wenn man an sowas glaubt sind andere Religionen nicht weit.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N4GxYZRRrXE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## sethdiabolos (6. Juni 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



Verak schrieb:


> Genau deshalb ist die Party für uns auch bald alle vorbei. Weil am anderen Ende der Welt allein in China und Indien mehr als drei mal so viele Menschen dabei sind unseren tollen abgefuckten way of life anzustreben, den wir seit Beginn der Industrialisierung leben mit knapp einer Milliarde Menschen in den Industriestaaten und wir reden dann nicht noch von den weiteren 1-2 Milliarden in den restlichen Schwellenländern.



Man muss aber zugeben, dass China es aktuell schafft mit der 16fache Menge an Menschen lediglich die 12,5fache CO2-Emision von Deutschland zu erzeugen. Deutschland ist da klar schlechter aufgestellt und ist ein Schmutzfink. Am Schlimmsten ist aber die USA, welche mit der vierfachen Bevölkerungsmenge von China beim CO2-Ausstoß schon 60% der Menge von China erzeugt. China setzt gerade den Plan in die Praxis um, den CO2-Ausstoß bis 2020 um 20% zu verringern und bis 2030 fast komplett auf erneuerbare Energien zu setzen. Das sind dessen Klimaziele und daran sollte sich jedes andere Land auch orientieren.


----------



## Verak (6. Juni 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Wenn man vor den Ländern Angst haben müsste, wären es aber keine Schwellenländer mehr.



Mit jährlichen Wachstumsraten von 7% und mehr ist es nur eine Frage der Zeit bis China den Überfluss Wohlstand und die Kaufkraft hat, den wir seit mehr als 30 Jahren haben. Hier ein Denkansatz, ansonsten siehe auch weiterführende Links in den Kommentaren:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eq-fmTdPdeg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





sethdiabolos schrieb:


> China setzt gerade den Plan in die Praxis um, den CO2-Ausstoß bis 2020 um 20% zu verringern und bis 2030 fast komplett auf erneuerbare Energien zu setzen. Das sind dessen Klimaziele und daran sollte sich jedes andere Land auch orientieren.



Es geht hier nicht nur um irgendwelche CO² Bilanzen und der Klimaerwärmung, sondern vor allem um die Gewinnung von Ressourcen und der damit einhergehenden Umwelt und Naturzerstörung. Denn wenn 8 Milliarden Menschen so leben wollen würden wie wir in Deutschland oder Westeuropas, bräuchten wir mehr als 3 Erden um den Ressourcenbedarf zu decken. Würden diese so leben wollen wie der Durchschnittsamerikaner, bräuchten wir sogar mehr als 5 Erden.

Von den geopolitischen Konflikten um die für unsere Lebensweise im Überfluss benötigten Ressourcen, einmal ganz von abgesehen und dessen Auswirkungen wir schon die letzten mehr als 20 Jahre intensiv sehen.

Übrigens so wie wir im hier und jetzt leben, bräuchten wir schon mehr als 1 1/2 Erden und wir sind von den mehr als 4 Milliarden Menschen die unsere Lebensweise anstreben, zusammen mit den Industriestaaten, gerade mal etwas über 2 Milliarden die so leben wie der ottonormal deutsche und schaut euch die weltweiten Konsequenzen jetzt schon an. Vor allem in den Regionen wo die Ressourcen für unseren way of life abgebaut werden.



> Ökologischer Fußabdruck - Alle Ressourcen für 2018 aufgebraucht - ZDF 01.05.2018
> 
> Deutschland überzieht ab morgen sein ökologisches Konto für 2018 und lebt auf Pump. Ausbaden müssten das nachfolgende Generationen und die Menschen im Süden, sagen Umweltschützer.
> 
> ...





> "Sind dem Untergang geweiht": Britischer Zukunftsforscher gibt Menschheit auf - THP 26.04.2018
> 
> Der Klimawandel ist eine der größten Herausforderungen unserer Zeit. Der britische Forscher Mayer Hillman hat sich seit Jahrzehnten mit ihm beschäftigt – und glaubt nicht mehr an eine Rettung der Menschheit.
> 
> ...





> "Die 'grüne Ökonomie' wird den Planeten nicht retten" - SZ 03.08.2017
> 
> Die Elektromobilität steht für eine ökologische Modernisierung der imperialen Lebensweise. Sie täuscht vor, dass wir an unserer Lebensweise festhalten können. Es ist eine Illusion zu denken, dass man unsere Gesellschaft so zukunftsfähig machen kann. Die "grüne Ökonomie" wird den Planeten nicht retten.
> 
> ...



Befasse mich übrigens mit alldem schon seit mehr als 10 Jahren intensiv und bei dem was ich gesehen und gelesen habe, geht es für uns alle direkt Richtung Abgrund und dies egal ob innen-, geopolitisch, ökonomisch oder ökologisch gesehen.

Und wenn ihr das schon nicht auf die Kette bekommt oder bekommen wollt, wer dann ? Hier noch ein interessanter Artikel vom Bussiness Insider von Gestern:



> Klimaforscher warnen vor Szenario, in dem die menschliche Zivilisation 2050 vor dem Ende stehen würde - BID 05.06.2019
> 
> Wir schreiben das Jahr 2050. Die Temperaturen auf der Erde sind um drei Grad gestiegen. Nordamerika machen extreme Waldbrände, Hitzewellen und Trockenperioden zu schaffen. Mehr als ein Drittel der Eisdecke des Himalaya ist geschmolzen. Der Jetstream und der Golfstrom haben sich destabilisiert und gefährden den Lebensraum in Europa und Asien. Viele Ökosysteme wie Korallenriffe, der Amazonas-Regenwald und die Arktis sind zusammengebrochen.
> 
> ...




Ansonsten mehr zum Thema findet ihr auch auf meinem YT Kanal (ist übrigens schon mein vierter oder fünfter, der letzte wurde mit mehr als 10.000 Abos und mehreren Millionen Klicks wegen Urheberrechtsverletzung geschlossen, wie auch alle anderen davor und man findet auf meinem jetzigen einen kleinen Auszug von den mehr als über 1000 Beiträgen und Dokus die ich zum Thema mal zusammen gesammelt und archiviert habe) unter dem Goethe Zitat in meiner Signatur.



sethdiabolos schrieb:


> Man muss aber zugeben, dass China es aktuell schafft mit der 16fache Menge an Menschen lediglich die 12,5fache CO2-Emision von Deutschland zu erzeugen. Deutschland ist da klar schlechter aufgestellt und ist ein Schmutzfink. Am Schlimmsten ist aber die USA, welche mit der vierfachen Bevölkerungsmenge von China beim CO2-Ausstoß schon 60% der Menge von China erzeugt.



In China leben aber auch gerade einmal etwas mehr als 300-400 Millionen Menschen so wie wir, von den fast 1.4 Milliarden. Kannst dir ja mal ausrechnen wie es aussehen wird wenn alle so leben. Genauso wie Indien mit 1.3 Milliarden, dort sind es noch etwas weniger wie in China, aber haben genauso ein Wirtschaftswachstum wie China jedes Jahr und die Mittelschicht steigt von Jahr zu Jahr.


----------



## -Shorty- (7. Juni 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Du darfst gerne in die politik gehen und regeln+gesetze machen. Aber dann trage bitte auch die kosten deiner unüberlegten handlungen.



Welche Handlungen ? Seit wann trägt die Politik denn die Kosten von Entscheidungen. 
Genau darum stehen wir doch da, wo wir jetzt stehen.


----------



## INU.ID (10. Juni 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*

Immer wenn du denkst schlimmer geht nimmer, wirst du eines Besseren belehrt... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XqBJpJI5i7c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich poste hier mal meinen Kommentar zu dem Video von YouTube:


			
				INUID@YouTube schrieb:
			
		

> Videos von YouTubern die genau das unterstellen gibt es schon seit etwa  3-4  Tagen nach dem Upload des Zerstörungsvideos. Schon "damals" kam das  Thema Tube One und Ströer in mehreren Videos zu Sprache. Nur mal so zur  Info.
> 
> Hier mal ein paar Verschwörungstheoretiker:
> 
> ...


----------



## Verak (10. Juni 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Immer wenn du denkst schlimmer geht nimmer, wirst du eines Besseren belehrt...



Bin zwar auch kein Fan besagter Meinungsmacher in den Videos. Aber woher willst du wissen ob da nicht wirklich eine Agenda dahintersteckt. Solltet euch mal angewöhnen nicht alles als bare Münze hinzunehmen, was uns jeden Tag hier aufgetischt wird und das nicht alles so ist wie es uns weis gemacht wird. Dazu muss man sich aber dahingehend mit der eigenen Lebensweise und dessen Konsequenzen befassen, um die Dinge zu hinterfragen und ansatzweise zu verstehen.

Da mit der Verschwörungs-, Aluhut- oder der Nazikeule zu kommen. Weil Menschen Dinge hinterfragen und eine differenzierte Meinung als man selbst hat, bringt uns nicht wirklich weiter und ist im Grunde nur divide et impera. Ihr müsst das was geschieht im Kontext dessen sehen auf was unser Leben beruht und Sachen die vermeintlich offensichtlich sind, nicht in schwarz oder weiß Denke abtun. Stichwort wäre dahingehend ein Freier Geist gepaart mit Wissen und Bauchgefühl. Ansonsten hätte ich zu diesem Thema noch nen tollen ORF Beitrag.



> "Wenn ein Diktator stürzt haben sie das geplant wie eine gut geführte Werbekampagne. Eine Handvoll Strategen exportiert das Know-how dafür dorthin, wo es gebraucht wird."
> 
> In dieser Reportage des Weltjournals vom 11.5.2011 im ORF2 werden die Hintergründe der letzten Revolutionen in der arabischen Welt und weltweit beleuchtet. V.a. die Verbindungen zu den USA sind sehr interessant und werden gar nicht erst geleugnet.
> 
> ...



Denn wenn wir die Sorgen und Ängste des anderen nicht ernst nehmen, wird es früher oder später sehr unschön werden. Leider musste ich aber die letzten Jahren feststellen das weder die eine, noch die andere Seite daran interessiert ist, die Faktenlage als solches, die auf der Kausalität unserer Probleme beruhen, in irgendeiner Weise zu berücksichtigen, geschweige denn für voll zu nehmen. Daher wird wohl bald wie immer, alles seinen gewohnten Gang gehen.

Diesbezüglich auch nochmals ein kleiner Denkansatz, wo dieser Auszug hier 


> Es soll eine Liste von Ländern geben im Pentagon, die man nach und nach destabilisieren und umstürzen will. Ziel sollen v.a. Regierungen sein, die nicht der "globalen Agenda" folgen, welche die USA verfolgen.


auch direkt im ersten Abschnitt des Videos als Quelle zu finden ist.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TvQojv9zJog

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DKK007 (10. Juni 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*

Wobei die von den USA mithilfe der CIA durchgeführten Putsche in Südamerika und dem arabischen Raum nichts neues sind.

In Venezuela als jüngstem Beispiel hatten sie es auch versucht, sind aber bisher gescheitert.


----------



## seahawk (10. Juni 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*

Durch das Eingriffen der Russen, Gott sei Dank.


----------



## Verak (10. Juni 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*

Nicht nur dort. Auch Tian'anmen 1989 war eine CIA Operation oder auch der Putsch von Mossadeq 1953 der demokratisch gewählt wurde. Die Muslimbrüder in Ägypten oder auch die 5 Milliarden Dollar Investitionen um einen Putsch in der Ukraine herbeizuführen, um mit unter so an die Ressourcen der Ukraine zu kommen und auch nicht weiter den Pachtvertrag des Schwarzmeerhafens der russischen Schwarzmeerflotte auf der Krim zu verlängern. Der einige Wochen/ Monate nachdem Putsch ausgelaufen wäre.

Ansonsten siehe diesbezüglich auch einige wenige kritische Beiträge bei uns im TV:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qpw5qIZ7QeM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Den Ablauf hat aber auch schon Brzezinski fast zwei Jahrzehnte zuvor in seinem Buch "The Grand Chessboard - Die einzige Weltmacht, Amerikas Strategie der Vorherrschaft" verfasst.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W9rr1S5RDpo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und so etwas wie das hier, läuft dann bei uns nur ab Zeiten wo der Großteil Deutschlands schon im Bett liegt oder wo die Wiederholung mittags auf Spartensendern wie phoenix oder ZDFinfo laufen, wo Deutschland am arbeiten ist und man dann aber behaupten kann, man wäre seinem Informations- und Bildungsauftrag nachgekommen. Wie bei so vielen anderen Systemkritischen Dokus.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jzAZEFvHsQA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TM_QlhadKQs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Nachdem es der IS nicht geschafft hat für die USA und die Saudis, Assad als Verbündeten des Irans loszuwerden und auch dann gegen den Iran, bei einem erfolgreichem sunnitischen Kalifat Erschaffung, vorzugehen. Wird nun Saudi-Arabien seit Jahren von uns hochgerüstet und der Iran, Syrien als auch Venezuela werden solang weiter unter Druck gesetzt, bis wir als Westen die Kontrolle über diese Gebiete haben. Genauso wie in Libyen, Mali, Afghanistan und dem Irak zuvor.

Die Saudis stehen nicht umsonst auf Platz 3 der weltweiten Rüstungsausgaben.
Militaerausgaben nach Laendern weltweit 2018 | Statista


----------



## DKK007 (10. Juni 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*

Wobei man das auch einfach aus der Mediathek herunterladen kann und dann zu einer beliebigen Zeit anschauen kann.


----------



## Verak (10. Juni 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*

Viele machen sich aber nicht wirklich die Mühe, als wie wenn es Millionen zur Primetime sehen würden. Wobei es den Großteil dahingehend auch nicht wirklich juckt in unserer heiter rosaroten, nach uns die Sintflut, Konsumgesellschaft und dann auf einen der tollen Privatsendern weg zappen. Man kann ja schon froh sein wenn paar Millionen jeden Tag die Nachrichten gucken.


----------



## INU.ID (10. Juni 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



Verak schrieb:


> Bin zwar auch kein Fan besagter Meinungsmacher in den Videos. Aber woher willst du wissen ob da nicht wirklich eine Agenda dahintersteckt.


Genau darum geht es nicht. Es geht darum dass das Impressum ausreicht, damit Leute solche Videos machen, indem sie ihre Spekulationen, die nicht mal auf wirklichen Indizien basieren, als Fakten verkaufen. Mit persönlich ist ganz egal wer hinter dem Video steckt, einfach weil es für mich (und auch für die Sache an sich) überhaupt keine Relevanz hat. Mir persönlich ist auch egal wer das Videos gemacht hat. Ob es Rezo war, oder ein Reptiloid der nur wie Rezo aussieht.

Für mich zählt nur die Frage, stimmt der Inhalt annähernd, oder stimmt er nicht.

Rezo wird kritisiert obwohl er 252 Quellen für seine Behauptungen nennt (die [Quellen] eigentlich komplett unnötig sind, weil er nur Dinge gesagt hat die man vorher schon wusste, wenn man nur etwas die Medien verfolgt). Diese Verschwörungstheoretiker behaupten Dinge die komplett aus der Luft gegriffen sind, oder auf Fakten basieren die für sich erstmal gar nichts aussagen, aber zehntausende/hunderttausende (tlw. Millionen) von Zuschauern glauben was dort behauptet wird - ohne einen einzigen Beweis dass das auch nur ansatzweise stimmt.

Das sind auch keine Menschen die (wie du sagst) Dinge hinterfragen, es sind Menschen die sich Dinge aus den Fingern saugen, und dann einer breiten Öffentlichkeit als Fakten verkaufen. Daran ist aber auch überhaupt nichts sinnvoll oder richtig. Und wer sowas auch noch verteidigt, der sollte sich mal selbst fragen, wieviel "Verschwörungsbullshit" er vielleicht so alles glaubt, was evtl. auf genau solchen "theoretischen Fakten" basiert, deren Indizien nicht mal wirklich Indizien, aber ganz sicher keine Beweise sind.

Ich bilde mir meine Meinung immer noch selbst, am liebsten basierend auf wahren Fakten. Ich brauche keinen Rezo der mir wagt was ich wählen soll und was nicht, und genau so brauche ich keine "Spinner" die in ihren Videos davon erzählen, wie sie ein öffentlich einsehbares Impressum gelesen haben, und was aufgrund dessen in ihrer Fantasie dann für "Fakten" daraus entstanden sind.

Einen YouTuber bzw. dessen Video kritisieren, wo 95% der Zeit (angebliche) Tatsachen, und nur zu 5% eine Meinung verkauft wird, mit einem Video welches 1% (angebliche) Tatsachen verkauft (nämlich das Impressum von Rezo), und 99% der Zeit nur Meinungsmache betrieben wird, in dem man Theorien als Fakten bepreist, wtf. Sowas ist nicht nur maximal lächerlich (weil keiner von denen Möchtegern-YouTubern versteht, dass hinter quasi ALLEN großen YouTubern ein solches/ähnliches Netzwerk steht, oder sie selbst sogar Gründer/Inhaber eines solchen Netzwerkes sind), sowas sollte verboten und bestraft werden.

Kein Wunder dass da so viele Menschen an Reptiloiden glauben, oder daran dass die Erde eine Scheibe ist. So lange sie sowas glauben soll es mir auch noch egal sein, wenn sie damit keinem anderen Menschen Schaden zufügen. Aber sowas über einen anderen Menschen zu behaupten, ohne auch nur den kleinsten Krümel als Beweis, sowas ist einfach komplett hirnrissig/nicht richtig.

Und ich weiß ehrlich gesagt auch nicht was es an solchen Methoden zu verteidigen/rechtfertigen gibt.


----------



## DKK007 (10. Juni 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Ich brauche keinen Rezo der mir wagt was ich wählen soll und was nicht



Erinnert mich gerade an den digitalen Assistenten "Niemand" von Peter in QualityLand. "Niemand sagt ihm, wen er wählen soll".  

Marc-Uwe Kling: "Qualityland" - Wenn Algorithmen das komplette Leben bestimmen (Archiv)


----------



## Verak (10. Juni 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*

Kann ich dir nur zustimmen, was die Fakten betreffen in Rezos Video, sind diese im Grunde keiner Diskussion würdig. Aber was sein backround als Netzwerk betrifft und das es einem schon komisch vorkommen kann, das er sich so äußert gerade im Hinblick Partei A nicht und Partei B zu wählen. Obwohl er nicht ansatzweise zuvor solche Beiträge gebracht hat, haut er dann auf einmal so eines raus, wo sein Rest Content eher seichte Unterhaltung ist. Ich weis net aber mein Bauchgefühl sagt mir, das da nicht wirklich was stimmt und sein Video nur dazu dient, die Gräben noch weiter aufzureißen.

Auch was die mediale Berichterstattung betrifft, aber dies genauso mit der Berichterstattung auf rechter Seite und das hat für mich nichts mehr mit Auflagen oder Einschaltquoten zu tun. Hätte die AFD nicht so einen medialen Hype bekommen, gerade im Hinblick als sich eine Merkel vor die Kameras 2015 stellte und meinte das unbegrenzt Flüchtlinge einreisen könnten. Hätte man die AFD mit ihren unter 4% die sie damals in den Umfragen hatten, irgendwo ins leere laufen lassen können.

Die Flüchtlingsfrage besteht übrigens auch nicht erst seitdem, sondern schon seit den '90ern und da war es irgendwie für die Medien all die Jahre kein Thema das Flüchtlinge im Mittelmeer ertrinken oder das es ein Slumcamp seit den '90ern in Calais gibt. Von den zig Tausend ausgebeuteten Flüchtlingen in Almeria oder in Italien die für uns den Überfluss an Obst und Gemüse ernten und dort noch elendiger wie Tiere krepieren. Einmal ganz von abgesehen. 

Also was soll das bitte das eine Merkel auf einmal 2015 meint ihr vermeintliches "C" im Parteinamen entdeckt zu haben und genau deshalb kann ich sowas wie das Rezo Video als vermeintlich "persönliches" Statement nicht wirklich ernst nehmen. Gerade im Hinblick seines restlichen Contents.


----------



## DKK007 (10. Juni 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*

Es ist ihm vielleicht einfach irgendwann der Kragen geplatzt und er wollte es nicht mehr bei seichter Unterhaltung belassen. 

Der Umgang der CDU und FDP mit den jungen Leuten auf den Klima und Art13 Demos war schließlich eine Katastrophe. 

Also entweder die CDU ändert sich jetzt und hört auf die jungen Leute, oder sie wird in den nächsten Jahren wie die SPD unter 20% rutschen. Mit AKK oder Merz wird wohl der 2. Fall eintreten.


----------



## Verak (10. Juni 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*

Bei dem was ich mir die letzten mehr als 10 Jahre an Wissen angeeignet habe, ist das alles hier für mich nur noch abgefuckter bullshit im Hinblick auf vermeintliche Demokratie und wenn das selbst unser Innenminister zwei mal vor den Kameras bestätigt. Unterstreicht es nur umso mehr das unser politisches System nur ein Haufenscheiße ist, dessen wir uns nicht bewusst werden wollen. Und glauben wir könnten unsere Verantwortung an irgendwelche Politkasper abgeben, die darum Schachern, wer den besten Platz in einer der großen Unternehmen bekommt, von denen sie Lobby mäßig die Anweisungen bekommen haben. Um uns im Grunde als Arbeitssklaven für einige wenige zu verwalten. 

Diese Erkenntnis, wie auch alles andere was ich bisher an Material in diesem Thread gepostet habe, zu erlangen. Liegt ganz allein bei euch. Auch wenn sich dadurch an eurem Schicksal nicht wirklich was ändern wird. Solang die breite Masse nicht zum besseren handelt und ein jeder entsprechend für seine Lebensweise Verantwortung übernimmt.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OhAQB9pAsx8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. Juni 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



Verak schrieb:


> .... Unterstreicht es nur umso mehr das unser politisches System nur ein Haufenscheiße ist, dessen wir uns nicht bewusst werden wollen....


Destruktiv zu denken ist immerhin der Ansatz, um Veränderungen zu bewirken. Dann stell Dir doch zuerst ein paar Fragen und suche für Dich Antworten:
- Ist das politische System "ein Haufen ScheiBe", oder sind egoistische machtgeile Menschen "ein Haufen ScheiBe"?
- Brauchen wir in einer Gesellschaft Menschen, deren Antrieb es ist, andere zu beherrschen oder kann eine Gesellschaft mit einem Haufen selbstloser anachistischer Altruisten langfristig funktionieren und wenn ja, wo bekommt man diese Menschen her?
- Zu wissen was man nicht will, ist ein Anfang, der Lösungsweg ist es, zu definieren was man will.
- Ist das, was man will umsetzbar?
- Ist man selber bereit, seine ganze Lebenskraft in das Projekt der Veränderung  zu stecken?

Bevor man also meint, dass andere aus Gründen der Vernunft das machen sollen, was man selber will, sollte man zuerst verstehen, was andere Menschen antreibt. Daran scheitert es doch schon, weil immer weniger Menschen klassenübergreifend miteinander reden. Oder wann hast Du zuletzt mit Warren Buffett über die Bedürfnisse reicher Menschen gesprochen, wann mit Ernst August über die Bedürfnisse der alten Adelsgeschlechter und wann mit Winterkorn über die Bedürfnisse machtgeiler Egomanen, wann mit dem Arbeiter, über seine Ängst und Sorgen und wann mit einer alleinerziehenden Hartz IV Mutter? Wollen wir alle umbringen, die uns nicht gefallen und wollen wir nehmen, wenn andere mehr haben, um dann mit einem Haufen "selbstloser anachistischer Altruisten" einen Staat zu machen. Funktioniert der besser und wenn ja, wie lange?

Demokratie ist ein langsames und träges Gebilde voller Korruption, Seilschaften, fester Strukturen etc. Etwas zu verändern, auch nur eine klitze Kleinigkeit, ist eine Lebensaufgabe. Solange sich heutige Hedonisten  um sich selber drehen sollten sie sich nicht wundern, wenn andere das Steuer übernehmen.

Jeder von uns kann Politik machen. Wann habt ihr zuletzt mit Eurem Bundessabgeordneten gesprochen? Die haben Sprechstunden, geht hin, sagt Euro Nöter, formuliert Eure Lösungenb. Denn für die zählt jede Wahlstimme. Treten in die Partei oder Organisation ein und kämpft für das, was Euch wichtig ist. Und seht auf einmal, wie schwer es wird, gegen den Widerstand anderer Veränderungen zu be´wirken. Und dann reden wir weiter.


----------



## DKK007 (10. Juni 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*

Ist eben auch die Frage, ob man selbst breit ist, auf etwas zu verzichten: Klimawandel: Mehrheit der Deutschen wuerde fuers Klima verzichten | ZEIT ONLINE


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. Juni 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Ist eben auch die Frage, ob man selbst breit ist, auf etwas zu verzichten: Klimawandel: Mehrheit der Deutschen wuerde fuers Klima verzichten | ZEIT ONLINE


Sawas wie: "Na gut, dann nutze ich keine elektrische Zahnbürste mehr"?
Den meisten Menschen ist gar nicht klar, was es bedeutet, "CO2 neutral"
zu leben. Es geht nicht um unnütze Autofahren, weniger Fliegen und den
Fleischkonsum zu reduzieren., Es geht ans eingemachte, aber so richtig.

Und genau das wird die jetzt lebende Generation nicht machen. Die Rechnung
zahlen unsere Enkel und deren Nachkommen. Außer Lippenbekenntnissen
wird natürlich nichts passieren. Auch wenn ich mich freuen würde


----------



## DKK007 (10. Juni 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*

Die Elektrische Zahnbürste und die ganze Geräte die sich mit wenigen Watt über USB betreiben lassen sind das geringste Problem. Da würde es auch ein Fahrraddynamo mit der Stromversorgung tun. 

Aber versuche so mal eine Mikrowelle zu betreiben, die bei 700W real über ein 1 kW zieht.


----------



## Körschgen (11. Juni 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um unnütze Autofahren, weniger Fliegen und den
> Fleischkonsum zu reduzieren.




Das wären aber so ziemlich die größten Baustellen.

Wenn das flächendeckend angegangen wird, sähe unsere Klimabilanz schon anders aus.

Aber wichtiger noch, sind konkrete und verschärfte Regelungen für Wirtschaft und Industrie.

Solche Kleinigkeiten, wie das Verbot von Einmalplastik, machen SEHR viel aus.

Wir sind auf vielen Fronten auf den richtigen Wegen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. Juni 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Wir sind auf vielen Fronten auf den richtigen Wegen.


Aber noch sehr langsam unterwegs ...



Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Das wären aber so ziemlich die größten Baustellen..



Es ist der Anfang, schon der wird massiven Widerstand bekommen, geht es dann um Dinge wie Heizungen, die in ähnlicher Größenordnung wie der private Verkehr liegen, werden die Streiks beginnen. Wir müssen die EE massiv ausbauen, gerade hohe Inlandswindkraftanlagen fehlen in Bayern und Baden Württemberg. Der Energieverbrauch steckt überall drin, vor allem auch in Lebensmittel. Ich predige z.B. schon lange, immer nur das zu essen,  was frisch wäschst und nicht das, was aus Gewächshäusern und oder mit  langem Transportwegen kommt. Und darum werdne alle Gewohnheiten verändern müssen, die uns wohl vertraut sind. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: Energieverbrauch nach Energietraegern, Sektoren und Anwendungen | Umweltbundesamt





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: Saisonkalender Obst & Gemuese | GastroGuerilla

...


----------



## BohemianRhapsod (11. Juni 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wir müssen die EE massiv ausbauen, gerade hohe Inlandswindkraftanlagen fehlen in Bayern und Baden Württemberg.


Die haben den Ausbau auch jahrelang gezielt torpediert. Selbst schuld, da müssen sie jetzt für blechen. Haben ja genug Geld gespart


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. Juni 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



BohemianRhapsod schrieb:


> Die haben den Ausbau auch jahrelang gezielt torpediert. Selbst schuld, da müssen sie jetzt für blechen. Haben ja genug Geld gespart


Ja, so sind CDU und CSU. Die EE durfte kein Erfolg werden. Dieser kommunistische Gedanke, dass man Produktionsmittel in die Hände aller gibt ist in Bayern natürlich Blasphemie. Nein  nein, Gewinne  machen dürfen nur Konzerne. Darum wurden große und überteuerte Nordsee-Windparks gefördert, die sich nur die großen Energiekonzerne leisten können, innovative hohe Holzwindkraftanlagen, die anstatt mit Stahl mit einheimischen Holz hochgezogen werden und durch die Montage vor Ort ohne Durchmesserbegrenzung durch Brückdurchfahren gebaut werden können, können höher als Stahltürme werden. Nein, soiwas muss torpedert werdern. Auch die Solarindustrie hat Merkel geopfert, weil so eine grünes Zeug Wahlstimmen kostet.
TimberTower – Ein Windkraftturm aus Holz - DETAIL - Magazin fuer Architektur + Baudetail

Genauso, wie Menschen bis 18 Jahre nicht wählen dürfen, sollte das Wahlreicht 18 Jahre vor der durchschnittlichen Lebenserwartung abgeschafft werden. Neunzigjährige wollten nicht über die Zukunft der Jugend entscheiden.


----------



## RyzA (11. Juni 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Genauso, wie Menschen bis 18 Jahre nicht wählen dürfen, sollte das Wahlreicht 18 Jahre vor der durchschnittlichen Lebenserwartung abgeschafft werden. Neunzigjährige wollten nicht über die Zukunft der Jugend entscheiden.


Ich finde man sollte das Wahlalter sogar auf 16 reduzieren.
Soviel Verstand haben die eigentlich schon und immer mehr junge Menschen interessieren sich auch für Politik.
Es gibt nämlich immer mehr Ältere in unserer Gesellschaft und es kann auch nicht sein, dass Rentner über unsere Zukunft entscheiden.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. Juni 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich finde man sollte das Wahlalter sogar auf 16 reduzieren..


Und ich miene, Eltern sollten für Ihre Kinder bis zum 18ten Lebensjahr eine Stimme zusätzlich bekommen,


----------



## RyzA (11. Juni 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und ich miene, Eltern sollten für Ihre Kinder bis zum 18ten Lebensjahr eine Stimme zusätzlich bekommen,


Wieso? Meinst du alles darunter ist unmündig?


----------



## Rage1988 (11. Juni 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Das wären aber so ziemlich die größten Baustellen.
> 
> Wenn das flächendeckend angegangen wird, sähe unsere Klimabilanz schon anders aus.
> 
> ...



Eben nicht. Lies doch mal nach, was die ganzen Schiffe in die Luft blasen.
Die 15 größten Schiffe stoßen mehr CO2 aus, als alle Autos der Welt.

Es ist einfach falsch immer ganz unten bei den Bürgern anzufangen.
Schau dir nur mal die Sendung an: Die Anstalt vom 9. April 2019 - ZDFmediathek
Dann erkennst du, dass es deutlich größere Baustellen gibt, durch die man wirklich etwas bewegen könnte, wo aber keiner etwas macht, weil sie dadurch alle ihre Taschen vollstopfen können.

Gegen das, was in der Sendung alles genannt wird,macht der Fleischkonsum, das Fliegen und Autofahren nur einen winzigen Teil aus.
Selbst wenn man die drei Dinge von heute auf morgen einstellen würde, würde das kaum etwas ändern, wenn alles andere so weiter geht.

Erst wenn sie die wirklich großen Baustellen regeln, können sie auch die kleinen Leute heranziehen.

Bei den kleinen Leuten anzufangen ist aber so, als würde ich versuchen ein Sonnenwendfeuer mit einer Gießkanne zu löschen.
Aber die kleinen Leute können sich ja nicht so wehren, wie die großen Konzerne.


Die Bürger versuchen schon auf viele Arten das Klima zu schützen. Was nützt es aber, wenn die Regierung weiterhin dagegen arbeitet, weil sie mit den Konzernen zusammenarbeiten?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. Juni 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



Rage1988 schrieb:


> Die 15 größten Schiffe stoßen mehr CO2 aus, als alle Autos der Welt.


Das ist grandioser Humbug. Eine  massive Lüge.Recherchier lieber selber noch einmal, was Du da behauptest, Was Du vielleicht meinst ist Schwefeloxid, weil Schweröl einfach ein billiges Abfallprodukt ist. Kannst ja mal die Organisation Gründen, die sich dafür einsetzt, dass weltweit alle Schiffe Diesel anstatt Schweröl nutzen müssen. Du wirst Dir damit Freunde machen. Nur los

Nachgerechnet:
9 Tonnen Schweröl pro Stunde verbraucht das größte Schiff, also soviel wie tausend fahrende Autos. Da Autos weniger fahren, kommt ein Faktor 20 drauf, das größte Containerschiff verbraucht also soviel wie 20.000 Autos. Weitweit gibt es 1,2 Milliarden Autos. Es wurden also 60.000 der größten Containerschiff soviel verbrauchen wie alle Autos. Warum verbreitest Du so einen Hunmbug, obwohl man mit 5min Suche weiß, dass es Blödsinn ist? Und dann überleg Dir, wer so etwas verbreitet und warum.

OOCL G-Klasse – Wikipedia
Weltweiter Kfz-Bestand bis 2015 | Statistik
...


----------



## Rage1988 (11. Juni 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die ZerstÃ¶rung der CDU" schlÃ¤gt ein wie eine Bombe*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das ist grandioser Humbug. Ein massive Lüge.Recherchier lieber selber noch einmal, was Du da behauptest



Ich meinte SO2. 

CO2-Ausstoss: Kreuzfahrt mit Schwefel | ZEIT ONLINE
Schifffahrt: Das schmutzigste Gewerbe der Welt bleibt auf Kurs - WELT

Selbst wenn man die Schiffe nicht beachtet, gibt es deutlich größere Baustellen, als den Fleischkonsum und das Fliegen und Autofahren.

https://www.umweltbundesamt.de/site...der/tt_thg_crf_plus_1a_details_1.0_wide_h.png

Alleine da sieht man, wie alles verteilt ist.
Da macht Landwirtschaft einen äußerst kleinen Teil aus.

Am meisten könnte man bei der Energiewirtschaft ändern, aber das sieht man bei dem Link, den ich vorher gepostet habe.
Beim Transportgewerbe könnte man auf viel bewegen.



Edit: Das war kein Humbug, sondern ein Tippfehler, weil ich ich statt dem S das C geschrieben habe, weil man CO2 öfters schreibt.
Musst nicht gleich so abgehen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. Juni 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die ZerstÃ¶rung der CDU" schlÃ¤gt ein wie eine Bombe*



Rage1988 schrieb:


> Ich meinte SO2. .


Und, ist das ein Problem? SO2 kühlt  und ist im Meer wichtiger Dünger. Es geht nur um sauren Regen auf dem Land, wo es stört. Ab 200 Meilen vor der Küste müssen Containerschiffe auf Diesel umstellen. 



Rage1988 schrieb:


> Selbst wenn man die Schiffe nicht beachtet, gibt es deutlich größere Baustellen.


Arbeitest Du immer nur auf der größten Baustelle, oder auf allen? Wir sollten Deiner Meinun nach also alle alles stehen und liegen lassen und BER aufbauen, danach dannalle zusammen Stuttgard 21, und dann alle das nächste ÜProjekt? Verstehe ich Dich da richtig? Ich handhabe das anders.


----------



## Rage1988 (11. Juni 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die ZerstÃ¶rung der CDU" schlÃ¤gt ein wie eine Bombe*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Arbeitest Du immer nur auf der größten Baustelle, oder auf allen? Wir sollten Deiner Meinun nach also alle alles stehen und liegen lassen und BER aufbauen, danach dannalle zusammen Stuttgard 21, und dann alle das nächste ÜProjekt? Verstehe ich Dich da richtig? Ich handhabe das anders.



Du liest nur das was du lesen möchtest oder?

Ich schrieb doch, dass es MEHRERE große Baustellen gibt, durch die man deutlich mehr bewegen kann, als den Fleischkonsum der Leute oder das Autofahren einzuschränken.
Ich arbeite außerdem nach Prioritäten.
Priorität hätte für mich die Kohle, alternative Energiequellen, Transport (LKW, Pakete etc.), das Konsumverhalten (zu viele Pakete wegen Online Shopping) und Retouren (viele kaufen ja nur um es sich einmal anzuschauen und schicken es zurück)

Schau dir das Video an, dann checkst du es auch.

Edit: Ich habe auch nie geschrieben, dass man bei dden kleinen Baustellen gar nichts machen soll. Aber was nützt es, wenn jeder auf immer mehr Sachen verzichtet, um seinen Beitrag zu leisten, wenn die Regierung nicht im gleichen Boot sitzt und ihren Beitrag leistet.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. Juni 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die ZerstÃ¶rung der CDU" schlÃ¤gt ein wie eine Bombe*



Rage1988 schrieb:


> Schau dir das Video an, dann checkst du es auch.


Ich stecke seit vierzig Jahren im Thema drin. Und ja, weil es so viele Baustellen sind, wird in Summe zu wenig passieren.

Lass Dich nicht von Zahlen blenden. Wir verlagern unseren CO2 Ausstoß. Wo wird doch gleich der energieaufwendige Stickstoffdünger für unsere Landwirtschaft produziert? Viel wichtiger sind Methan und Lachgas aus der Landwirtschaft. Und was passiert dagegen? Nix ...
Beitrag der Landwirtschaft zu den Treibhausgas-Emissionen | Umweltbundesamt


----------



## Rage1988 (11. Juni 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die ZerstÃ¶rung der CDU" schlÃ¤gt ein wie eine Bombe*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich stecke seit vierzig Jahren im Thema drin. Und ja, weil es so viele Baustellen sind, wird in Summe zu wenig passieren.



Naja, das ist das, was ich meinte. Anstatt zu priorisieren, was man zuerst angeht, will man möglichst viel auf einmal angehen und das bringt nichts, weil dann nichts davon richtig umgesetzt wurde.

Da werden Straßen in Großstädten wegen Feinstuab für bestimmte Fahrzeuge gesperrt. Die Umleitungen sind dann noch viel länger, weshalb auf den Umleitungen deutlich mehr ausgestoßen wird.
Bei und gibt es Ampelanlagen, wo man einfach ewig steht, weil die Ampeln äußerst dumm geschaltet sind. Die Straßen sind minutenlang frei, aber man muss weiterhin stehen.
Sie sollten dazu dienen, Staus zu vermeiden. Blöd, dass dadurch jetzt noch deutlich mehr Staus sind, als vorher, als es keine Ampeln an der Stelle gab.

Dann sollte man endlich mal die 130 auf den Autobahnen einführen, aber irgendwie kommt es ja auch nicht dazu.

Aber nein, überall pfuscht man lieber ein bisschen herum, anstatt wenigstens eine Sache endlich mal komplett durchzuziehen.

Edit: Auch das Thema "geplante Obsoleszenz" könnte man ja einmal angehen, um weniger Müll und insgesamt weniger Schadstoffausstoß zu generieren.
Aber nein, lieber immer mehr Konsum und die Firmen müssen weiterhin jedes Jahr ihren Umsatz steigern.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ypEODEfkJxI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. Juni 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die ZerstÃ¶rung der CDU" schlÃ¤gt ein wie eine Bombe*



Rage1988 schrieb:


> Da werden Straßen in Großstädten wegen Feinstuab für bestimmte Fahrzeuge gesperrt.


Darum sollte man Direkteinspritzer mit ihrer unerträglichen Feinstaubproduktion komplett aus Städten herausschmeißen. Ich sagte ja, Lösungen werden schmerzhaft werden. Es geht dabei aber nicht ums Klima, sondern um unsere Gesundheit.



Rage1988 schrieb:


> Bei und gibt es Ampelanlagen, wo man einfach ewig steht, weil die Ampeln äußerst dumm geschaltet sind. Die Straßen sind minutenlang frei, aber man muss weiterhin stehen.


Der Grund ist, dass die Leute auf Fahrräder umsteigen sollen. Gute Idee, oder? Aber ich sehe schon, es scheint Dir mehr um _"Freie Fahrt für freie Bürger"_ zu gehen, denn um sinnvolle nachhaltige Konzepte. Ich würde Autos auf 500kg Gewicht und 100km/h begrenzen. Dann sind 1-2 Liter pro 100km drin.

Dieses Auto musste noch 800kg wiegen, damit es kompatible zu heutigen 3t SUVs ist. 
VW XL1 – Wikipedia


----------



## Rage1988 (11. Juni 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die ZerstÃ¶rung der CDU" schlÃ¤gt ein wie eine Bombe*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Darum sollte man Direkteinspritzer mit ihrer unerträglichen Feinstaubproduktion komplett aus Städten herausschmeißen. Ich sagte ja, Lösungen werden schmerzhaft werden. Es geht dabei aber nicht ums Klima, sondern um unsere Gesundheit.
> 
> 
> Der Grund ist, dass die Leute auf Fahrräder umsteigen sollen. Gute Idee, oder? Aber ich sehe schon, es scheint Dir mehr um _"Freie Fahrt für freie Bürger"_ zu gehen, denn um sinnvolle nachhaltige Konzepte. Ich würde Autos auf 500kg Gewicht und 100km/h begrenzen. Dann sind 1-2 Liter pro 100km drin.
> ...



Ja und wie soll man auf Fahrräder umsteigen?
Ich wohne am Land. Es gibt kaum Radwege und wenn, dann sind die so kaputt, dass man nicht richtig darauf fahren kann.
Außerdem habe ich 40Km zur Arbeit, was mit dem Fahrrad undenkbar ist. Bus oder Bahn zu meiner Arbeit sind auch unmöglich.

Wenn man will, dass die Leute auf Fahrräder und öffentliche Verkehrsmittel umsteigen, dann sollte man auch dafür sorgen, dass das alles vorhanden ist.
Aber seit Jahren schreien die Leute nach gescheiten Radwegen, aber es tut sich nur sehr wenig.
Wie wäre es denn, wenn man öffentliche Verkehrsmittel sogar kostenlos anbietet, aber auch hier passiert nichts?
Es ist immer noch günstiger, wenn ich 4 Leute in mein Auto packe und dann 300Km fahre, als wenn ich die Bahn nehme, mit der ich dann auch noch stundenlang unterwegs bin, weil Züge mal wieder ausfallen oder ich Anschlusszüge verpasse.

Es wohnt nicht jeder in der Stadt, dass das alles so einfach ist.

Ich hätte kein Problem, wenn Autos begrenzt werden würden. Für mich ist ein Auto ein Nutzfahrzeug. Es muss mich von A nach B bringen und muss genug Platz und Stauraum haben.
Achja, ich fahre auch einen SUV und sogar einen Diesel. Aber ich fahre in einem Jahr auch knapp über 20.000 Km und brauche Stauraum.
Würde ich in der Stadt wohnen, hätte ich entweder kein Auto oder ein ganz kleines.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. Juni 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die ZerstÃ¶rung der CDU" schlÃ¤gt ein wie eine Bombe*



Rage1988 schrieb:


> Außerdem habe ich 40Km zur Arbeit


Und das ist unveränderbar? Ich sagte doch, es wird schmerzhaft. Warum wohnst Du nicht neben Deiner Arbeit oder suchst Dir eine Arbeit neben Deiner Wohnung? Es gibt kein gottgegebenes Recht, jeden Tag 100km zu fahen. Das ist immer eine Umweltsauerei. Die Pendlerpauschale muss als erstes gestrichen werden. Dienstwagen dürfen nicht mehr steuerlich absetzbar sein. Einzig Bundesbahn Jahreskarten sollten doch noch. Aber wenn man sowas in Deutschland vorschlägt, wird man aufgehängt.



Rage1988 schrieb:


> Würde ich in der Stadt wohnen, hätte ich entweder kein Auto oder ein ganz kleines.


Du siehst, Lösungen sind ganz einfach. Das ist die Zukunft, die fetten Jahre sind vorbei. Das sind die Häuser, die sich die jetzige junge Generation noch leisten können wird. Der CO2 Abdruck wird dann aber sehr klein. Und mit seinem Tiny House kann man dann zur jeweiligen Arbeitsstädte ziehen. Praktisch, oder?
Tiny House Movement – Wikipedia
Europas groesste Tiny-House-Siedlung soll an den Kronsberg in Hannover ziehen


----------



## Rage1988 (11. Juni 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die ZerstÃ¶rung der CDU" schlÃ¤gt ein wie eine Bombe*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und das ist unveränderbar? Ich sagte doch, es wird schmerzhaft. Warum wohnst Du nicht neben Deiner Arbeit oder suchst Dir eine Arbeit neben Deiner Wohnung? Es gibt kein gottgegebenes Recht, jeden Tag 100km zu fahen. Das ist immer eine Umweltsauerei. Die Pendlerpauschale muss als erstes gestrichen werden. Dienstwagen dürfen nicht mehr steuerloich absetzbar sein. Einzig Bundesbahn Jahreskarten sollten doch noch. Aber wenn man sowas in Deutschland vorschlägt, wird man aufgehängt.



Hast du nicht gelesen? Ich wohne am Land, da ist nicht alle 10Km eine Arbeitstelle, die für mich gemacht ist. Ich muss  immer in eine nächstgrößere Stadt.
Ob ich jetzt 40Km in die eine Richtung oder 35Km in die andere Richtung fahre, ist dann auch egal.
Du wohnst anscheinend in der Stadt oder hast nen Job, den man an jeder Ecke findet. Viele andere aber eben nicht.
Würde die Pendlerpauschale auch noch abgeschafft werden, hätte ich noch weniger Einkommen.

Schau doch mal nach Österreich. Da fährt man teilweise 50Km und mehr und sieht nicht einen Hauch von Industrie / Verwaltung etc. wo viele Leute arbeiten könnten.
Komischweise fahren aber (wohl genau deshalb) so viele Diesel in Österreich.

Sollen deiner Meinung nach einfach alle in Städte ziehen? Na das würde ja lustig werden. Menschenmassen tagein und tagaus, die ländlichen Gegenden komplett ausgestorben.
Nein Danke! Da gehe ich lieber aus meiner Wohnung raus und habe sofort Wald und Natur, wo ich wunderbar spazieren, wandern oder mit dem MTB fahren kann.
Das Einzige, was ich früh höre, sind die Vögel, Ziegen und Schafe. Plärrende Menschenmassen würde ich nicht als erstes hören wollen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. Juni 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die ZerstÃ¶rung der CDU" schlÃ¤gt ein wie eine Bombe*



Rage1988 schrieb:


> Würde die Pendlerpauschale auch noch abgeschafft werden, hätte ich noch weniger Einkommen..


Ich sagte doch, es wird schmerzhaft werden und da niemand bereit ist, persönliche Einschnitte vorzunehmen wird außer Lippenbekenntnissern nichts passieren. Die Menschheit wird sämtliche fossilen Energieträger verbrennen. Ich bin so zynisch und sage nur: Je schneller, umso besser, denn je länger es dauert, umso mehr Techniken werden vorhanden sein, um noch tiefer zu bohren und noch mehr aus dem Boden zu pressen. 

Der Drop ist gelutscht, das Klima wird umklappen, Dannenberg ist 2100 Küstenstadt ebenso wie Verden. Und jeder wird sagen: "Warum sollte ich umziehen"


----------



## Rage1988 (11. Juni 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*

Deine Sichtweise ist einfach zu radikal und nicht umsetzbar.
Wenn du den Leuten vieles wegnimmst, was ihnen Freude bereitet, dann werden viele auf Klimaschutz pfeifen.

Ich würde z.B. nie in die Stadt ziehen. Ich bin am Land aufgewachsen und bleibe am Land.
Ich möchte weiterhin Wälder, Gräser, Grün und Natur sehen und keine grauen Betonklötze, Smombies und Hipster.
Ebenso möchte ich auch weiterhin essen, worauf ich gerade Lust habe und da möchte ich niemanden, der mir dann sagt: Halt, heute darfst du kein Fleisch essen, erst morgen wieder.
Ich brauche auch keinen der mir dann sagt: Du arbeitest jetzt in 10Km als Kellner, weil das näher ist, obwohl du BWL studiert hast.
Ich möchte auch nicht, dass mir jemand vorschreibt, bei welchem Unternhemen ich zu arbeiten habe, nur weil das vielleicht näher wäre.

Man lebt nur einmal und es gibt andere Wege, die Ziele zu erreichen.

Man könnte stattdessen aber endlich mal gescheite Radwege bauen, damit man öfters sein Rad nutzt. Man könnte für bessere öffentliche Verkehrsanbingungen sorgen, damit man vielleicht einen Bus hat und nicht nur den Schulbus. Man könnte die Preise für Bahnfahrten senken oder es sogar kostenlos anbieten...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. Juni 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



Rage1988 schrieb:


> Deine Sichtweise ist einfach zu radikal und nicht umsetzbar.


Meine Sichtweise ist, dass der Verbrauch fossiler Energierträger gegen null gehen muss. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Ganz einfach. Und das wird nichts, das schaffen wir nicht. Weil die Menschen zu bequem sind. Es reicht nicht, nur noch 50, 25 oder 10% zu verbrauchen, dann dauert der Kollaps nur länger, aber er wird nicht aufgehalten. Wenn Du auf dem Land wohnst, kannst Du doch problemlos mit 100m² Solarzellen genug Energie herstellen. Wo ist das Problem?

Das sind die kleinen Dinge, die mich beunruhigen und die die Lebensqualität massiv beeinflussen werden.
Hyalomma: Tropische Zecke hat erstmals in Deutschland ueberwintert - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Rage1988 (11. Juni 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Meine Sichtweise ist, dass der Verbrauch fossiler Energierträger gegen null gehen muss. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Ganz einfach. Und das wird nichts, das schaffen wir nicht. Weil die Menschen zu bequem sind. Es reicht nicht, nur noch 50, 25 oder 10% zu verbrauchen, dann dauert der Kollaps nur länger, aber er wird nicht aufgehalten. Wenn Du auf dem Land wohnst, kannst Du doch problemlos mit 100m² Solarzellen genug Energie herstellen. Wo ist das Problem?
> 
> Das sind die kleinen Dinge, die mich beunruhigen und die die Lebensqualität massiv beeinflussen werden.
> Hyalomma: Tropische Zecke hat erstmals in Deutschland ueberwintert - SPIEGEL ONLINE



Ich wohne in einer Wohnung 
Solange der Vermieter keine Solarzellen auf seinem Dach möchte, kann ich da gar nichts machen.

Edit: Ach diese kleine Zecke beunruhigt dich 
Es gibt etliche Zeckenarten hier in Deutschland, die diversen Mist übertragen.
Ich hatte in meinem Leben schon an die 20 Zecken, besonder als Kind im Wald.
Ich lebe immer noch.
Am Land ist das ganz normal.


Außerdem steht ja im Text: dass die aktuellen Funde nicht notwendigerweise belegen, dass Hyalomma in Deutschland bereits heimisch geworden ist.

Sowas halte ich für Panikmache, wie BSE, Vogelgrippe, Schweinegrippe und diverse andere Dinge, die von den Medien hochgepusht werden und die dann eine Woche später niemanden mehr interessieren.

Aber lassen wir das, weil es eh zu nichts führt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. Juni 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



Rage1988 schrieb:


> Aber lassen wir das, weil es eh zu nichts führt.


Das ganze ist kein Vorwurf an Dich. Es ist ja immer schön und gut, wenn Einzelne soviel wie möglich machen. Wir haben aber 40 Jahre verschlafen und das wird sich rächen. Und wirklich aufgewacht ist keiner. Klein Greta macht zwar genau das richtige, aber auch sie wir nur eine kleine hippe Bewegung bleiben, die in ein paar Jahren untergeht. Leider....

Ich bemühe mich, meinen CO2 Abdruck so klein wie möglich zu halten. Aber ich bin selber noch ganz weit davon entfernt, ohne fossile Energieträger auszukommen. Und ich bin mir bewusst, was es bedeuten würde. Ich sagte ja, es wird schmerzhaft, für jeden. Und es wird große Umstellungen geben müssen.


----------



## micha34 (11. Juni 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*

Nach den ganzen Prophezeihungen vom Ozonloch über Waldsterben bis hin zu Kometeneinschlägen und neuen Eiszeiten
müssten wir doch alle längst Tot sein.
Die Idee mit solchen Miniwohnungen ist auch ein alter Hut und wie sowas dann in der Praxis aussieht kann man in diesen Link sehen:  Wohnungsnot: Zehntausende leben in Hongkong in Kaefigen - WELT

Ein kleiner Ausblick über "Öko Romantik" die ja sehr verklärt Propagiert wird.

Technologie muss weiterentwickelt werden und damit meine ich keine Holzwindmühlen womit der Müller im Mittelalter schon sein Getreide  zerkleinert hat.

Deutschland sponsort schon seit Ewigkeiten EU Staaten,ganz besonders Frankreich mit horrenden Summen und Technologie damit Andere in Zukunft von Fusionsreaktoren profitieren.
Mexiko hat sich schon vor jahrzehnten von Ölimporten unabhängiger gemacht indem Ethanol sowohl auf natürlichen Wege(Landwirtschaft) als auch auf industriellen Weg Hergestellt wird.

Davon ab wächst die Weltbevölkerung derart schnell das man  vor ganz anderen Problemen steht wobei der aktuell modische Klimaschutz nach Merkels neuem Lieblingsspruch "Pillepalle" ist.
Immer mehr Menschen werden immer grössere Ressourcen verbrauchen dadurch sind jegliche Bemühungen einer Klimarettung hinfällig.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. Juni 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



micha34 schrieb:


> Nach den ganzen Prophezeihungen vom Ozonloch über Waldsterben bis hin zu Kometeneinschlägen und neuen Eiszeiten
> müssten wir doch alle längst Tot sein....


Was für eine kindliche Sichtweise. Gegen das Waldsterben wurden massive Anstengungen unternommen, von Katalysatoren für Autos, Kraftwerksreinigungen und sauberen Hausheizungen. Das war ein 100 Milliarden Kraftakt und das Sterben ist alles andere als vorbei. Die FCKW-Emissionen wurden durch einen ersten globalen Vertrag eingegrenzt. Nur die Chinesen produzieren weiter und man bemerkte die neue Produktion sofort in Ozongehalt der Luft. Die Gefahr der Kometen ist mehr als real, immer wieder werden ganze Landstriche vernichtet. Z.B. der Chiemgau Einschlag, so er denn stattgefunden hat, ich halte es für eine Legende, wäre  ein Beispiel. Dagegen hilft ein gutes Teleskop auf der Rückseite vom Mond, um solche Kometen rechzeitig zu erkennen. Das kostet dann so um die eine Billion Euro, eher mehr

Aber gut, rechte Menschenfeinde interessieren sich nicht für das Wohl der Menschheit. So waren sie, so sind sie und so werden sie bleiben, unsere _"rechtsbraun versifften Menschenfeinde"_, die überall im Netz behaupten, es gäbe gar keinen Klimawandel und wenn, ist dass alles gaaaanz natürlich. Genauso, wie auch Menschen, denen in den Bauch geschossen wird ganz sicher nicht an einer 10g schweren Kugel sterben können. Menschen sterben immer schon, dass ist ganz natürlich, was soll daran bei eimem 80kg Menschen eine 10g Kugel ändern. Jaja, so sind sie, unsere Menschenfeinde....

Aber Rezo sagte ja explizit, dass man keinesfalls die AfD wählen sollte. Recht hat er, wenn einem Themen wie der Klimawandel wichtig sind.


----------



## DKK007 (11. Juni 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*

Wobei über da neue Waldsterben wegen NOx überhaupt nicht geforscht wird.


----------



## -Shorty- (11. Juni 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei über da neue Waldsterben wegen NOx überhaupt nicht geforscht wird.



Kostet so was nicht am Ende mehr Bäume als es retten wird?


----------



## DKK007 (11. Juni 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*

Eher weil die Autolobby da kein Interesse dran hat, das geforscht wird.


----------



## Rage1988 (11. Juni 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das ganze ist kein Vorwurf an Dich. Es ist ja immer schön und gut, wenn Einzelne soviel wie möglich machen. Wir haben aber 40 Jahre verschlafen und das wird sich rächen. Und wirklich aufgewacht ist keiner. Klein Greta macht zwar genau das richtige, aber auch sie wir nur eine kleine hippe Bewegung bleiben, die in ein paar Jahren untergeht. Leider....
> 
> Ich bemühe mich, meinen CO2 Abdruck so klein wie möglich zu halten. Aber ich bin selber noch ganz weit davon entfernt, ohne fossile Energieträger auszukommen. Und ich bin mir bewusst, was es bedeuten würde. Ich sagte ja, es wird schmerzhaft, für jeden. Und es wird große Umstellungen geben müssen.



Ja schon klar. Ich versuche auch so viel wie möglich darauf zu achten.

Die Regierung hätte mit allen Maßnahmen aber schon vor 20 Jahren beginnen müssen.
Aber wie immer, auch in der Wirtschaft, wird alles nicht ernst genommen, bis es dann zu spät ist. Dann heißt es " das konnte doch keiner ahnen".


----------



## micha34 (11. Juni 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die ZerstÃ¶rung der CDU" schlÃ¤gt ein wie eine Bombe*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Was für eine kindliche Sichtweise. Gegen das Waldsterben wurden massive Anstengungen unternommen, von Katalysatoren für Autos, Kraftwerksreinigungen und sauberen Hausheizungen.
> 
> Aber Rezo sagte ja explizit, dass man keinesfalls die AfD wählen sollte. Recht hat er, wenn einem Themen wie der Klimawandel wichtig sind.



Luxusprobleme.

Einfach mal Durchlesen:  Statistiken zur Weltbevoelkerung | Statista
Entwicklung der Weltbevoelkerungszahl von Christi Geburt bis 2017 | Statistik

Wahrscheinlich führen die Links auch zu Naziseiten? Ausprobieren.


Stattdessen Diskutiert man über die Verwendung von Pommesgabeln aus Plastik oder Holz.

Umweltschutz ist wichtig,keine Frage, ebenso wenig das Ressourcen begrenzt sind.
Nach dem Stand der Dinge werden diese ver bzw aufgebraucht.Die Frage ist nur von wem.

Naiv und Kindlich wäre es zu Glauben das Ressourcen die man selbst Einspart (sehr löblich) der Umwelt erspart bleibt.
Dem ist nicht so.

Sicher,es geht um die Substanz aber Anders als gedacht.
Das kann man verdrängen,ganz klar,wird sich aber von  keiner noch so sauberen Hausheizung aufhalten lassen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. Juni 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



Rage1988 schrieb:


> Die Regierung hätte mit allen Maßnahmen aber schon vor 20 Jahren beginnen müssen..


Die Grünen haben mit dem deutschen EEG die gesamte EE ans Laufen gebracht. Und das war durch den weltweiten Verkauf der Windkraftanlagen und der Solarzellen sogar volkswirtschaftlich ungefähr ein Nullsummenspiel, ja wenn, ja wenn die schwarzen Strolche um Merkel zusammen mit den SPD Verrätern nicht zuerst den gut geplanten Atomausstieg rückgängig gemacht hätten, um dann nach Fukushima ungeplant und zu hohen Kosten wieder einzusteigen in das, was es vorher umsonst gab, und um weiter zuerst durch Stillschweigen gegen chinesische Dumping Solaranlagen die heimische Solarindustrie kaputt gemacht und im Nachgang durch unsichere Ausbaukontingente und absurde Förderung von Offshore-Windanlagen anstatt wichtigen Inlandsanlagen im dritten Schritt unsere Windkraftanlagenhersteller schwer geschädigt hätten.

Genau dafür und nur dafür muss man Merkel vor das Schienbein treten. Und da hat Rezo, wenn auch grob formuliert und vieles verdreht weglassend einfach Recht. CDU und SPD gehören massiv abgestraft. Punkt



micha34 schrieb:


> Luxusprobleme..


Es ist nicht zu ertragen. Was haben die Regionen mit hohem Bevölkerungszuwachs mit der CO2 Problematik zu tun? Rein gar nichts. Es sind jene, die dick und fett seit Jahrhunderten die Luft verpesten, Europa und Russland, Nordamarika und neuerdings China, in bedingtem Maße Indien. Das sind keine Luxusprobleme, das raubt den nachfolgenden Generationen die Grundlage jedes Wirtschaftens. Und das Ignorieren der Umweltprobleme, wie es unsere _"rechtsbraun versifften Schlechtmenschen"_ immer wieder versuchen, ist nichts anderes als tief verwurzelte Menschenfeindlichkeit. Und natürlich muss immer der rassistische Finger nach Afrika zeigen, so sind siehalt ....


----------



## micha34 (11. Juni 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*

Tja,was hat die Weltpopulation mit der CO2 Problematik zu tun.
Afrika habe ich auch mit keinem Wort erwähnt.
Aber Fakten sprechen für sich selbst und kennen keine  Links oder Rechtslastigkeit.
Nennt sich Realität.


----------



## DKK007 (11. Juni 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*

Nur verbrauchen die Leute in Afrika deutlich wenige Energie als wir. Die meisten haben überhaupt keinen Strom. Heizen müssen sie auch nicht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. Juni 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Nur verbrauchen die Leute in Afrika deutlich wenige Energie als wir. Die meisten haben überhaupt keinen Strom. Heizen müssen sie auch nicht.


Vergiss es, die Fraktion, die immer mit dem Finger auf andere zeigt, ist dem nicht aufgeschlossen. Sie verstehen es nicht, das zwanzig Afrikaner weniger Dreck erzeugen, als ein "Teutscher Volksgenosse" oder gar einer der Trump Jünger. Das geht in die Köpfe nicht rein. Das widerspricht der Theorie des Herrenm.... Ach, lassen wir das.



micha34 schrieb:


> Afrika habe ich auch mit keinem Wort erwähnt..


Es ist nicht weiter schlimm. Du verstehst nicht einmal selber, was Du aus dem AfD Programm nachplapperst. In welchen Regionen steigt denn die Weltbevölkerung und welche Regionen haben den höchsten Prokopfverbrauch? Na, welche sind es? Wäre es denn ein Problem, wenn 2060 zehn Milliarden Menschen mit der Umweltverschmutzung eines heutigen durchschnittlichen Afrikaners leben oder würden eine Milliarde Nordamerikaner mehr verseuchen? Noch einmal für Dich. Nicht die reine Anzahl der Menschen ist das Problem, sondern wie sie leben.

*1: Regionen nach Bevölkerungswachstum*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: Wikipedia


*2. Energieverbrauch pro Kopf*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: Verbrauch von Primaerenergie pro Kopf | bpb


....


----------



## DKK007 (12. Juni 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*

Willkommen in der Steinzeit: Stromspeicher: Kann Vulkanstein die Speicherluecke schliessen? - ZDFmediathek


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. Juni 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Willkommen in der Steinzeit: Stromspeicher: Kann Vulkanstein die Speicherluecke schliessen? - ZDFmediathek


Speichern ist das eine, intelligenter Verbrauch, wie z.B. laden von Akkus nur, wenn genug Strom im Netz ist, wird als Ansatz nicht konsequent umgesetzt. Dazu muss es Börsenpreisabhängige Endpreise für Abnehmer geben, damit sich Anreize fütr solche Systeme finden.


----------



## Dagnarus (12. Juni 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



micha34 schrieb:


> Tja,was hat die Weltpopulation mit der CO2 Problematik zu tun...



Guter Punkt. Ziemlich viel sogar. Und das hat mal schönerweise auch nichts mit Energie zu tun. Ich rate auch jedem der mir mit der CO2 Problematik kommt, aktiv mitzuhelfen und das Atmen einzustellen. Das spart Kiloweise CO2. In mehrfacher Hinsicht sogar.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. Juni 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



Dagnarus schrieb:


> ... Ich rate auch jedem der mir mit der CO2 Problematik kommt, aktiv mitzuhelfen und das Atmen einzustellen. ....


Deine Lösung zur gegenwärtigen Verschwendung ist also, sich selber nicht zu verändern, anderen aber den Selbstmord nahelegen. Das lässt tief blicken. Das passt genau ins Wählerschema der größten Menschenfeinde in Deutschland ....

Früher hat die CDU noch erträgliche Leute:

*Töpfer rechnet mit Klimapolitik der Union ab*
                                  Mit drastischen Worten beklagt  sich der frühere Fachminister Klaus Töpfer einem Zeitungsbericht zufolge  über die Umweltpolitik seiner Partei. Dem Steuersystem attestiert er  "Klimablindheit".

_"Es geht nicht darum, dass wir nur Klima- oder Umweltpolitik machen,  sondern es geht um eine Gesellschaftspolitik, die ganz  selbstverständlich die Auswirkungen unseres Verhaltens auf das Klima als  Priorität einbindet", so Töpfer.
_Quelle: Klaus Toepfer: Ex-Umweltminister kritisiert Umweltpolitik der Union - SPIEGEL ONLINE

,,,,


----------



## Dagnarus (12. Juni 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die ZerstÃ¶rung der CDU" schlÃ¤gt ein wie eine Bombe*



Rage1988 schrieb:


> ... Dann sollte man endlich mal die 130 auf den Autobahnen einführen, aber irgendwie kommt es ja auch nicht dazu. ...



Endlich mal ein vernünftiger Vorschlag. Mindesttempo 130 auf den Autobahnen. Dann wären die LKWs runter und die ganzen Mittelspurschleicher. Gäbe weniger Staus, weniger Feinstaub, der Benizinverbauch würde runter gehen, weil man nicht mehr alle 100 Meter bremsen und wieder beschleunigen müßte. Quasi ein Win Win WIN für alle.


----------



## INU.ID (14. Juni 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wBc81Umw8Qw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ganzer Auftritt (ab der 33ten Minute): NEO MAGAZIN ROYALE mit Jan Boehmermann - ZDFmediathek


----------



## Veriquitas (14. Juni 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*

Kein Ahnung warum überhaupt die Videos kugen, Politiker dürfen in diesem Land lügen wie diese wollen oder wie man es auch nimmt, müssen keine Infos rausgeben.


----------



## -Shorty- (14. Juni 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*

Kann man hier nicht langsam mal dicht machen? Bevor die ganzen Schulabbrecher hier weiter versuchen ihre Politikverdrossenheit in Worte zu fassen? 

Kommt doch eh nur noch das übliche, siehe den Beitrag vorher.


----------



## Veriquitas (14. Juni 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*

Ja was will man denn auch Sagen außer das übliche, das war schon immer so.


----------



## Verak (14. Juni 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Kann man hier nicht langsam mal dicht machen? Bevor die ganzen Schulabbrecher hier weiter versuchen ihre Politikverdrossenheit in Worte zu fassen?



Kann sich halt nicht jeder diese tolle Matrix schönreden in der wir hier leben, wie deiner einer und wenn Bildung etwas bringen würde, würden wir nicht in der Welt leben, in der wir leben. Denn schon Gandhi sagte "die Menschheit lernt aus der Geschichte, das die Menschheit nichts aus der Geschichte lernt." Und du bist das beste Beispiel dafür.


----------



## -Shorty- (14. Juni 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*

Hat damit nix zu tun. 

Hier geht's aber nur noch "mimimi-Alles-ganz-schlimm". 

Ist Allen klar, spätestens seit dem Video, um das es in diesem Thread geht. 
Naja wer sich gern im Kreis dreht, nur zu, sind ja erst 35 Seiten hier.


----------



## DKK007 (14. Juni 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*

Die CDU wird schon nach lernen mehr auf die jungen Leute zu hören. Mittlerweile liegen die Grünen schon gleich auf.

ARD-DeutschlandTrend: Gruene erstmals vor Union | tagesschau.de

Immer mehr alte CDU-Wähler sterben weg, das Problem löst sich also mit der Zeit automatisch.


----------



## Verak (14. Juni 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*

Hier nochmal zurück zum Thema Bildung.



> Wie kauft man die Weltpolitik? Ein packender Insider-Dokumentarfilm über den Ausbau von Wirtschaftsimperien auf Kosten der Dritten Welt: John Perkins war ein "Economic Hit Man", ein Wirtschaftskiller. Seine Aufgabe war es, Entwicklungsländer zu besuchen und den Machthabern überdimensionierte, überteuerte Großprojekte zu verkaufen, die sie in eine Abhängigkeit von den USA brachten. Zwölf Jahre lang hatte Perkins seine Seele an den Geheimdienst verkauft ... bis er ausstieg und den Mut hatte, den Skandal aufzudecken, sich öffentlich für seine kriminellen Akte im Staatsauftrag zu entschuldigen und Aufklärungsarbeit zu leisten.
> 
> Der Film liefert dabei unglaublich spannende Einblicke in das Netz der modernen Wirtschaftsmafia und offenbart Zusammenhänge, die oft als Verschwörungstheorien abgetan werden. Heute leitet John Perkins die Organisation "Dream Change Coalition", die zusammen mit den indigenen Völkern Südamerikas deren Umwelt und Kulturen zu schützen versucht.
> 
> ...





> Rohstoffe und Konflikte: Rohstoffvorkommen und -verteilung - BICC 01/2012 Bundeszentrale für politische Bildung
> 
> Die Menschen der sogenannten industrialisierten, entwickelten Welt, vornehmlich also in Nordamerika, Europa und Japan – ungefähr zwanzig Prozent der Weltbevölkerung – verbrauchen rund achtzig Prozent der weltweiten Ressourcen und siebzig Prozent der Energie. Immer mehr Länder haben steigende Verbrauchsraten, allen voran China, aber auch andere Entwicklungs- und Schwellenländer sind in den vergangenen Jahren vermehrt auf dem Rohstoffmarkt aktiv. Hinzu kommt, dass der technologische Fortschritt vor allem in der Informations- und Kommunikationsbranche und die dadurch ausgelöste Nachfrage nach seltenen Rohstoffen (Tantalum, Seltene Erden) zu einer Verknappung derselben geführt hat.
> 
> ...







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TvQojv9zJog

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





> Die Rivalität zwischen dem Amerikaner Rockefeller und den Brüdern Alfred und Ludvig Nobel prägte von Anfang an die Erdölindustrie. Der Erste Weltkrieg wurde hauptsächlich dank der Öltransporte von Rockefellers Standard Oil Company (New Jersey) gewonnen. Als der amerikanische Magnat 1916 von der Unterzeichnung des geheimen Sykes-Picot-Abkommens und der britisch-französischen Aufteilung des Nahen Ostens erfuhr, dessen schwarzes Gold er ausbeuten wollte, setzte er die Lieferungen aus. 1928 besiegelten die Erdölmagnaten durch ein Abkommen, dessen Inhalt bis 1952 geheim blieb, die Aufteilung der weltweiten Lagerstätten.
> 
> Der Zweite Weltkrieg wurde für die Erdölmultis zur Quelle gigantischer Profite. Aufgrund eines korrupten Preissystems mussten die alliierten Marineverbände eine horrende Summe für die dringend benötigten Erdöllieferungen zahlen. Zur gleichen Zeit arbeitete der Erdölriese Exxon eng mit dem Chemiekonzern IG Farben zusammen, der unter anderem das Zyklon B für die Gaskammern der Nazis herstellte.
> 
> ...


----------



## Veriquitas (14. Juni 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Hat damit nix zu tun.
> 
> Hier geht's aber nur noch "mimimi-Alles-ganz-schlimm".
> 
> ...



Ja was heißt ganz schlimm ich kann ganz normal leben, ich nage nicht am Hungertuch. Ich muss mich aber nicht belügen lassen, von keinem.


----------



## -Shorty- (14. Juni 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Ja was heißt ganz schlimm ich kann ganz normal leben, ich nage nicht am Hungertuch. Ich muss mich aber nicht belügen lassen, von keinem.



Genau und wenn du es Fett und in Großbuchstaben in ein Hardwareforum schreibst, kannst du dir das sogar einreden. Haha


----------



## Veriquitas (14. Juni 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Genau und wenn du es Fett und in Großbuchstaben in ein Hardwareforum schreibst, kannst du dir das sogar einreden. Haha



Recht hast du schon, man muss sich belügen lassen.


----------



## neros22 (15. Juni 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Kein Ahnung warum überhaupt die Videos kugen, Politiker dürfen in diesem Land lügen wie diese wollen oder wie man es auch nimmt, müssen keine Infos rausgeben.



Es gibt da noch einen Präsidenten der das vorlebt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Shorty- (15. Juni 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*

dafür meldet man sich also hier an? Um in einem HW-Forum Trump. gifs zu verlinken?

Samstagmorgen 06:14 Uhr, faszinierend.


Zweitaccount FTW.....




neros22 schrieb:


> Es gibt da noch einen Präsidenten der das vorlebt:
> 
> https://media.giphy.com/media/xUNen16DFqlM6v6DEQ/giphy.gif



Wenn man in seinem braunen Mikrokosmos nicht mitbekommt, was um einen herum passiert, kann man durchaus solch verschobene Weltbilder zeichnen.

In der Realität sieht es leider etwas anders aus und die zuständigen Gerichte machen ihn zum zahnlosen Tiger. 

Ist davon hier irgendwas @Topic? 
Hat das irgendeinen Bezug zum Thread? 
Zum angesprochenen Video im Titel? 
Zur CDU ? Zur politischen Situation in Deutschland?

_*Kann hier mal ein Moderator dicht machen?*_ Der Thread ist Nährboden für sämtliche Radikalen, um hier mal Anmerkungen zu machen "die man wohl noch sagen darf" oder völlig falsche Rückschlüsse zu ziehen.
Man muss Amerika nicht mögen und man kann auch den politischen Einfluss erkennen, jedoch hat das rein gar nichts mit den politischen, sozialen und Umweltproblemen in unserem Land zu tun.
Wir Deutschen haben genügend selbstverschuldete Probleme und diese *politisch* zu verschulden.

Ansonsten kann mir ja mal einer erklären, wo die Amerikaner Einfluss auf den Abgasskandal von VW hatte. Vielleicht gar keinen und es geht einfach um Versagen unserer Regierung an dieser Stelle.

Aber ist ja das bekannte Spiel von Rechts, sich in die Opferrolle zu begeben, da fühlt man sich wohl, da ist man zu Haus. Diese bösen bösen Amerikaner, mimimi.


----------



## HardwareHighlander (15. Juni 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Ist Allen klar, spätestens seit dem Video, um das es in diesem Thread geht.
> Naja wer sich gern im Kreis dreht, nur zu, sind ja erst 35 Seiten hier.



Wenn du wüsstest wie schlimm es wirklich ist und nicht nur einen Teil mitbekommen würdest, dann würde sich deine Meinung ganz schnell ändern.
Das geht überall so zu bei bei Strache auf dem Ibiza Video, man darf nur nicht so blöd sein und sich erwischen  lassen.


----------



## Nightslaver (17. Juni 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*

Und wieder einmal beweist eine AKK das sie nicht versteht was es wirklich bedeutet einen eigenen Standpunkt und eine eigene Meinung zu haben, das man nun einmal in aller Regel nicht 99,9% der Menschen davon überzeugen kann das der eigene Standpunkt richtig, oder gut, ist und man Kritik nicht mundtot machen, sondern sich mit ihr auseinander setzen und leben muss.
Gut, sie ist damit in der Politik sicher nicht alleine, aber doch aktuell das griffigste Beispiel für die Problematik:



> "Man gibt ein Interview und denkt: 'Das war jetzt ganz okay' - dann  sieht man am nächsten Morgen die Schlagzeile", legt Kramp-Karrenbauer in  der Sendung ihren Standpunkt dar. Das Resultat: "Ab dem nächsten  Interview redet man nur noch mit einer Schere im Kopf - nach dem Motto:  'Was könnte daraus gemacht werden?'"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es kann doch nicht das Ziel sein den eigenen Standpunkt so zu verklausulieren das er möglichst allen nach den Mund redet, nur das man damit möglichst nur keine Kritik am eigenen Standpunkt erntet.
Wenn man Kritik für die eigenen Äußerungen bekommt sollte man vielleicht mal überprüfen was daran sein könnte, etwas ändern, oder und eben damit leben das es eben immer Leute geben wird die man damit nicht überzeugen kann. Die Leute wegen ihrer Kritik und Angriffe auf die eigenen Aussagen am liebsten unterbinden zu wollen, wie es im letzten Absatz wieder leicht rüber kommt, ist darauf jedenfalls sicher nicht die schlauste Reaktion und Antwort.

Die AKK merkt wirklich auch gar nicht wie sie mit ihren Äußerungen von einem Fettbotich (Näpfe sind das schon lange nicht mehr) in den nächsten stiefelt.


----------



## Jusit (17. Juni 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*

Das Video von Rezo war gut; Es sind natürlich Sachen dabei gewesen, die ich schon längst gewusst habe, aber es war gut, dass auch mal die breitere Bevölkerung der Jugendlichen das mal zu hören bekam. Mich störte nur, dass man ernsthaft in Erwägung gezogen hat die Grünen zu wählen (was eigentlich wieder zeigt, dass die meisten sich vor Rezos Video kaum mit Politik auseinandergesetzt haben und erst jetzt plötzlich aktiv wurden, was auch die Wahlbeteiligung mehr oder weniger belegt). Die gleichen Grünen, die noch damals die Abholzung des Hambacher Forstes unterschrieben haben, auch Kuschelkurse mit Lobbyisten gemacht haben und unter Schröder (rot-grüne Regierung) eine katastrophale Regierungstätigkeit dargelegt haben (nicht zu vergessen, dass die Abgeordneten mit den dicksten Autos rumfahren, etc). Es wäre schön, wenn es mal eine Partei gäbe, mit der man eine wirklich risikofreie Energiewende einleiten könnte, die umweltfreundlich ist und der man auch wirklich vertrauen kann. Bei den Grünen bin ich mir da nicht so sicher, so leid es mir auch tut. 

Kennt zufällig noch jemand andere Parteien, die sich für die Umwelt & Co. einsetzen? Ich bin mittlerweile wirklich auf diesem Trip keiner dieser Parteien zu wählen: Weder CDU, SPD, Grüne, Linke, AfD oder FDP. 

MfG,
Jusit.


----------



## INU.ID (19. Juni 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



> Die CDU hat der Bundeskanzlerin zufolge zu abwehrend auf die Aussagen des YouTubers reagiert. Ihre Partei müsse lernen, damit lockerer umzugehen.
> 
> Bundeskanzlerin Angela Merkel (CDU) hat Fehler ihrer Partei im Umgang mit dem CDU-kritischen Video des YouTubers Rezo eingeräumt. "Das eigentliche Manko – und das wissen wir aber inzwischen auch – war, dass man es zu abwehrend gesehen hat", sagte Merkel in einer Diskussion mit Schülerinnen und Schülern in Goslar. Die Reaktion von CDU-Chefin Annegret Kramp-Karrenbauer und der Parteizentrale auf das Rezo-Video mit dem Titel Die Zerstörung der CDU hatte erhebliche Kritik auch in den eigenen Reihen ausgelöst.
> 
> Merkel beklagte, dass man ...




Angela Merkel kritisiert Umgang der CDU mit Rezo-Video - Zeit.de


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. Juni 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Angela Merkel kritisiert Umgang der CDU mit Rezo-Video - Zeit.de


Das ist die Unverschämtheit schlecht hin! Einen gut recherchierten, wenn auch mit kleinen Unstimmigkeiten, gut vorbereiteten und verständlich dargestellten Film als _"Hat sich Minuten mit dem Thema beschäftigt" _abzukaspern, grenzt an Anmaßung. Hat denn Frau Merkel in ihren vielen Jahren des Regierens auch nur eine einzige Minute für Maßnahmen gegen den Klimawandel gekämpft und entsorechende Politik gemacht? Nein, nix, rein gar nichts steht auf ihrem Blatt, das gibt Null Karma Punkte für Ihre Arbeit und viele viele negativ Punkte alleine für diese herabwürdigende Beleidigung.
_
"Bemerkenswert daran sei auch, dass sich ein junger Mensch über so viele  Minuten mit Politik auseinandersetze und sich dafür interessiere."_
Originalton Merkel


----------



## Nightslaver (20. Juni 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Angela Merkel kritisiert Umgang der CDU mit Rezo-Video - Zeit.de



Ist halt wie immer einfach sich wie Merkel hinzustellen, wenn man keine weitere Amtszeit mehr anstrebt, und "unangenehme Kritik" zu äußern, während man in über einem Jahrzehnt eigenen Regierens auch nicht gerade ruhmreiche Ergebnisse vorweisen kann.


----------



## HerrRumpel (21. Juni 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*

"Bemerkenswert daran sei auch, dass sich ein junger Mensch über so viele Minuten mit Politik auseinandersetze und sich dafür interessiere."
Originalton Merkel 

Jetzt muss ich schon die Merkel verteidigen.
Ich verstehe es eher so, dass sie die 55 Minuten des Videos gemeint hatte und dies bemerkenswert fand.Naja, sie hats bemerkt. Hab von ihr auch sonst nichts Negatives über Rezo auf dem Schirm.
jetzt fühl ich mich ein wenig schmutzig


----------



## micha34 (21. Juni 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*

Für Merkels Verhältnisse hat sie sich unglaublich Intensiv mit dem Rezo Video beschäftigt und sogar eine Aussage dazu gemacht.
Demnach ist dieses Video und die Person Rezo erheblich bedeutsamer als der Anschlag 2016 am Breitscheidplatz
wo Madame sich erst auf erheblichen Druck 1 Jahr später eine Ansprache an die Opfer und Hinterbliebenen machte.
Aber eigentlich ist es besser wenn die überhaupt nicht den Mund aufmacht.

2013 Hochwasserkatastrophe,Elbe schwappt über,vollmundige Hilfszusagen von Merkel samt eindrucksvolle Pressebildchen von ihr.
Die Menschen mussten selber zusehen wo die blieben,von Merkel kam nichts mehr.

Deswegen bin ich doch verwundert das sie sich zum Rezo Thema äussert,womöglich wars auch ein Merkel Doppelgänger die dafür gebucht wurde.


----------



## DKK007 (21. Juni 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*

Wobei sieh da wenigstens ein klare Haltung hat. 
Der Rest der CDU hat größtenteils Schnapsideen oder fischt am rechten Rand.


----------



## Nightslaver (22. Juni 2019)

*AW: YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Angela Merkel kritisiert Umgang der CDU mit Rezo-Video - Zeit.de



Weil es gerade so super dazu passt:
*
Neujahrsansprache 2019 / Bohemian Browser Ballett / Funk / 0:54min*
(Quelle: Youtube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4PZC7ItiztU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## INU.ID (2. September 2019)

*AW: [02.09.2019]  CSU antwortet Rezo und blamiert sich komplett (YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe)*

Hier die News:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-qlAwmuYkVc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k3hEnC5hNF8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Hier das besagte Video:






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jY9hBIiKL6M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DIY-Junkie (2. September 2019)

*AW: [02.09.2019]  CSU antwortet Rezo und blamiert sich komplett (YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe)*

Die Bertelsmann Stiftung ist also politisch unabhängig, soso. Man lernt nie aus


----------



## Nightslaver (2. September 2019)

*AW: [02.09.2019]  CSU antwortet Rezo und blamiert sich komplett (YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe)*

Was soll man zu dem #CSYOU Format der CSU noch groß sagen?
Ist nicht mehr als plumpe Parteipropaganda (was es einfach auch nur ist), hatte ich leicht bissig / sarkastisch, aber nicht beleidigend, unter deren Video auf Youtube kommentiert. Hat der CSU aber scheinbar nicht gepasst und wurde gelöscht.
Naja, für mich nur wieder mal ein Indiz für dafür das Meinungsfreiheit auch bei der CSU unerwünscht ist, wenn sie nicht in das gewünschte Schema passt, und das AKKs Vorstoß "das Internet zu zensieren" doch schon tagtäglich in der Union gelebt wird.


----------



## taks (3. September 2019)

*AW: [02.09.2019]  CSU antwortet Rezo und blamiert sich komplett (YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe)*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Was soll man zu dem #CSYOU Format der CSU noch groß sagen?
> Ist nicht mehr als plumpe Parteipropaganda (was es einfach auch nur ist), hatte ich leicht bissig / sarkastisch, aber nicht beleidigend, unter deren Video auf Youtube kommentiert. Hat der CSU aber scheinbar nicht gepasst und wurde gelöscht.
> Naja, für mich nur wieder mal ein Indiz für dafür das Meinungsfreiheit auch bei der CSU unerwünscht ist, wenn sie nicht in das gewünschte Schema passt, und das AKKs Vorstoß "das Internet zu zensieren" doch schon tagtäglich in der Union gelebt wird.



Die 99k dislikes sprechen auch ohne Kommentare eine eindeutige Sprache ^^


----------



## INU.ID (3. September 2019)

*AW: [02.09.2019]  CSU antwortet Rezo und blamiert sich komplett (YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe)*

Man muß seine Kritik nur sachlich äußern. Meine Kommentare, dass die Zielgruppe wohl die unter 3-jährigen sind, und im Titel des Videos der "Warnung vor photosensitiven Anfällen" Hinweis fehlt, wurden nicht gelöscht. 

Jetzt sind es schon 115k Daumen runter. Was man aus den letzten ~8 Monaten als CDU/CSU hätte lernen können, egal wie "es" (zb. auch das Video) geplant ist, macht es einfach um 180° gedreht. 

Manche Menschen wissen einfach "wie kein Zweiter", wie man sich bei der Zielgruppe maximal unbeliebt macht. Sowas muß man auch erstmal schaffen...


----------



## HighEnd111 (3. September 2019)

*AW: [02.09.2019]  CSU antwortet Rezo und blamiert sich komplett (YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe)*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Sowas muß man auch erstmal schaffen...



Sehe ich auch so, das verdient eigentlich höchste Anerkennung  Der Typ im Video, seine Art, sarkastische Äußerungen zu machen (bzw. es zu versuchen), die Sintflut an gruseligen Soundeffekten und die Anhäufung unnötiger Cuts gepaart mit den fadenscheinigen Inhalten sowie dem Bashing gegen andere Parteien (auch wenn ich die Grünen nicht leiden kann ) ist einfach nicht zu übertreffen.

#Edit: Mein Lieblingskommentar unter dem Video:


> Das ist ja schlimmer als eine blend granate in ein Heim für epileptische Kinder zu werfen


_- D.Og90s

_#Edit Ende
Vorschlag meinerseits: schaut euch lieber das hier an, inhaltlich definitiv höherwertig 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4gSOMba1UdM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (14. September 2019)

*AW: [02.09.2019]  CSU antwortet Rezo und blamiert sich komplett (YouTube-Video "Die Zerstörung der CDU" schlägt ein wie eine Bombe)*

Hab mal in das Rezo-Video reingeschaut. Ist die Zielgruppe wirklich zwischen 4 und 6 oder ist der Typ einfach so?


----------

